# Who knows of 2012,



## blonddie07 (Apr 15, 2008)

Ive been seeing a bunch of stuff about 2012... but not that its the end of the world... but world awakening?

the ancient mayan calander says 2012 will be the "zero zone" where we restart or somthing. All this mayan stuff is kind of similar if not REALLY close to what the bible predicts in the book of genesis?

One must be conscious of ones self, one must be aware of ones self. True power of the human body can be achieved by awakening ones self..

Inner chatter? that we are detatched with nature and the true self being of a human.

All this kind of stuff.

Any input??


----------



## skunkdog (Apr 15, 2008)

2012 it's the year that it will be legal to smoke grow eat weed. and everyone will get
re-atatched with nature from growing big fat buds under the sun with nature!!!


----------



## Little Tommy (Apr 15, 2008)

How far down he rabbit hole do you want to go? It is about inter-connectedness (sp).


----------



## blonddie07 (Apr 15, 2008)

Little Tommy said:


> How far down he rabbit hole do you want to go? It is about inter-connectedness (sp).


As deep as it goes.. i want to know all about this stuff.. its very interesting.

im trying to see what everyone thinks... these anchient civilizations were pretty smart people... 

shit.. the egyptians had hieroglyphics of them holding light bulbs and levitating stone... all this other crazy shit..


----------



## Little Tommy (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is a link to a movie called What the bleep do we know?

It is a scratch on the surface of what you are pondering.

It is a full length movie.


What the Bleep part 1


----------



## tical916 (Apr 16, 2008)

Isn't this the year Nostradomus expected the world to end. 

I found this about the mayan calendar.

December 21  The Mesoamerican Long Count calendar, notably used by the Maya civilization among others of pre-Columbian Mesoamerica, completes its thirteenth _b'ak'tun_ cycle since the calendar's mythical starting point (equivalent to 3114 BC August 11 in the proleptic Gregorian calendar, according to the "GMT-correlation" JDN= 584283).[7] The Long Count _b'ak'tun_ date of this starting point (13.0.0.0.0) is repeated, for the first time in a span of approximately 5,125 solar years. The significance of this period-ending to the pre-Columbian Maya themselves is unclear, and there is an incomplete inscription (Tortuguero Monument 6) that records this date. It is also to be found carved on the walls of the Temple of Inscriptions in Palenque, where it functions as a base date from which other dates are computed.[8] However, it is conjectured that this may represent in the Maya belief system a transition from the current Creation world into the next.

Look for the book 2012:The Return of Quetzalcoatl, it's an interesting read. Rather new book.





> 2012 it's the year that it will be legal to smoke grow eat weed. and everyone will get
> re-atatched with nature from growing big fat buds under the sun with nature!!!


One of the older incubus songs, "Certain Shade of Green". 

_Are you gonna stand around till 2012 A.D.? / What are you waiting for, a certain shade of green?_


----------



## blonddie07 (Apr 17, 2008)

Little Tommy said:


> Here is a link to a movie called What the bleep do we know?
> 
> It is a scratch on the surface of what you are pondering.
> 
> ...



Hey man thanks a lot for tellin me about the video... i watched the whole thing.

This is exactly what i was lookin for... somthing to create a foundation on, of what im trying to figure out.

Thank you


----------



## Little Tommy (Apr 17, 2008)

I have been chasing answers for many years (I am 50 years old now) and there is no end to education. 

Remember, what scientists smugly call natural laws are only partial observations. Surely the fly views the fly swatter as a natural law........


----------



## Psilomind (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm a theology and philosophy major and when I was in high school my fascination with the 2012 theories were a big part of what drove me to what I now study. The whole things is really, really complex - there are more theories about what is "going to happen" (if anything) than anybody could wrap their brain around.


----------



## barrgemike (Apr 17, 2008)

Um this will cover a great deal of info it's 2 hours long and it changed the way i look at life you should watch it.

Esoteric Agenda


----------



## blonddie07 (Apr 18, 2008)

hey thanks man, i will be watching the video. I think it is very interesting.. and its taking over my life as well....i keep getting drawn towards it


----------



## barrgemike (Apr 18, 2008)

Nows the time to plan and get intouch with your inner being.Might want to get in shape if your not. cause we have alot of running ahead of us. anytime you wanna talk about it i'm more then down for it dude.and for everyone who thinks it's a load of crap better safe then sorry.Theres no such thing as being paranoid when it comes time to die.


----------



## d3rang3d (Apr 18, 2008)

zeitgeistmovie.com check it out


----------



## blonddie07 (Apr 18, 2008)

barrgemike said:


> Nows the time to plan and get intouch with your inner being.Might want to get in shape if your not. cause we have alot of running ahead of us. anytime you wanna talk about it i'm more then down for it dude.and for everyone who thinks it's a load of crap better safe then sorry.Theres no such thing as being paranoid when it comes time to die.


hey man i appreciate it!  And trust me i have a shit ton of questions and stuff i would like to discuss.... ill let ya know of other info i found that links to these things...


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh, you have tripped upon questions that you will seek answers to for the rest of your life..

The Mayan calendar is a very interesting and amazing study. While the exact circumstances around what will happen in 2012 is unknown to most, it's very obvious that the ancient civilizations in general pointed to this time in history with great importance. When I speak of 'this time in history', I am speaking of the transition from the age of Pisces to Aquarius, which an exact date can't be agreed on- however, we are no doubt in the last century or few number of centuries before the complete transition. 

The Mayans viewed 2012 as the dawn of a new age- I'd have to agree. While most people are still trapped in the mere material world, there is a large amount of people who are shifting into a higher unconsciousness. It seems at this point there are more souls on this planet who just won't accept mundane 'religious' reasoning for the things science is too afraid to treed. This is a good thing.

However, it is clear that the world is not ready for a huge shift in consciousness. While our world is now being forced to face the question "how do we all exist as human beings on this planet in peace and harmony, not just among ourselves- also with our planet and the essence of all life". We surely are not ready for such a shift- do you trust your neighbor to create anything he wills in your backyard?

While I am undecided as to the particular events that will unfold in 2012, there is one thing for certain, this time in history will be heralded as a new beginning and should be appreciated as such- at this time, humanity will have to face itself and choose whether we will work forward in harmony or backwards in arrogance. 


Either way- *I beg for those that are listening. Do not fear death. A caterpillar sees death as the end of all, but the rest of the universe sees the birth of a butterfly.*


Happy 420 all... let us walk in peace and consciousness on this day.


----------



## blonddie07 (Apr 21, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Oh, you have tripped upon questions that you will seek answers to for the rest of your life..
> 
> The Mayan calendar is a very interesting and amazing study. While the exact circumstances around what will happen in 2012 is unknown to most, it's very obvious that the ancient civilizations in general pointed to this time in history with great importance. When I speak of 'this time in history', I am speaking of the transition from the age of Pisces to Aquarius, which an exact date can't be agreed on- however, we are no doubt in the last century or few number of centuries before the complete transition.
> 
> ...



I too agree, 2012 is looked at from many as "the end of the world" Maybe an end to the old world... and a birth to the new world. I have been studdying so much about this. it just gets more interesting as i go. I have noticed so far this past month that the laws of attraction are powerful. If one can master their on consciousness, one can achieve amazing things. Whatever will happen in 2012 im sure of this will be the start of somthing great and new.


----------



## Psilomind (Apr 21, 2008)

blonddie07 said:


> I too agree, 2012 is looked at from many as "the end of the world" Maybe an end to the old world... and a birth to the new world. I have been studdying so much about this. it just gets more interesting as i go. I have noticed so far this past month that the laws of attraction are powerful. If one can master their on consciousness, one can achieve amazing things. Whatever will happen in 2012 im sure of this will be the start of somthing great and new.


I agree also, about the start of something great and new...but I think the start of something great and new can only come once what we have going on right now (which is primarily fucked up) is turned upside down. That being said, I do agree that we should all learn to be self-sufficient because there is a good chance that (even if not on 12.21.2012) in the near future things are going to be HARD and we aren't going to have governments or established communities to keep our asses up.


----------



## barrgemike (Apr 21, 2008)

Me for one i think they're will always be some form of government. if only we were so lucky that they would just fall.


----------



## blonddie07 (Apr 21, 2008)

remember, even now the elites plans are not going so good. They have realized that SOO many people know, and that conditioning through the media wont work anymore. Can you believe what will go on if these guys try to introduce the Verichip in a couple of years?

People will never accept it. THey will fail, hell for all you know somone good and knows that their evil is right by their side waiting for the right time. WOrld domination has been saught after since the dawn of time. JUst now, its being done more organized. 

Understanding how the human mind works when introduced curtain things without the human knowing is powerful. 

Thats why, one has to be aware of such things, and even the simple thought of knowing whats truly going on is enough. 

People have to learn to be open to everything. I cant understand people that will just doubt the fact of this and just brush it off. What is so hard to believe that world domination is not happening? Alexander the great, Kangas Khan, etc.... all ruled the known world at some point of time in history. Why does everyone believe that america, or britain is not trying to gain this as well? 

"oh no america wont do that! america is the best country in the world!" Yeah, look at all that america has done. Try looking at a different countries television channels, its so much more different that american TV its not even funny. In fact, from what i understand most of the countries out there hate america.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 21, 2008)

2012 is when the Mayan people though the end of the world would be. They didn't call it 2012, they used their amazingly accurate astronomical (notice I didn't type ASTROLOGICAL) calendar and noticed that there would be a certain, eerie alignment on what we call December 21st. I don't think that it's really going to be the end of the world, I think the galactic clock is just heading back to '12' - a new hour (turn) starting. That's what the alignment indicates, anyway.

If indeed the world ends in 2012, it'll be because of the panic started by all people who take these things at face value and don't do their research.

If anything, the world is in REAL danger of coming to an end near 2021 as there is a dangerously large asteroid that will come within striking distance of Earth's orbit. Don't hear much talk about THAT now, do we?


----------



## blonddie07 (Apr 22, 2008)

ive been doing a lot of searching... it no where does it say the mayans set it to be the "end of the world" they just call it the "New Beginning". The world will not end.. But change.


----------



## Microdizzey (Apr 22, 2008)

maybe 2012 will be the year we begin space travel. colonies in space and travel outside our galaxy, which sounds impossible now that i think about it but it could happen! 


can you imagine the change in life that will cause?
sounds like a new beginning to me.


----------



## barrgemike (Apr 22, 2008)

Sounds like SPACE WEED to me


----------



## kearners (Apr 22, 2008)

well theres a lot of ppl who believe that reptiles rule the world 4m a 4th dimension nd i think in 2012 the "net" (stoping us 4m seein 4 th dimension) will shut down and we wil see them, these ppl also believe that is what acid is here on earth 4... wen cumin dwn off acid a lot of ppl see reptiles (they think acid alows u 2 see the 4th dimension) i know all this bcz my nebour is 1 nd its quite interesting to listen to!!


----------



## Theeassassin (Apr 22, 2008)

wow im glad iv read this, very interestin, i still have little knowledge about it but i will look into it


----------



## mizzchewy (Apr 22, 2008)

Celestine Prophecy would be a good read for many of you. After reading that book I feel we are getting closer and closer to that kind of consiouness...

Technology is progressing exponentially... Think of the world just 100 years ago and how EXTREMELY different it is, what will the next 100 years bring. WE are slaves to technology and earths resources what next?

Using our own resources, our mind... expanding it.

I cant wait to see


----------



## Theeassassin (Apr 22, 2008)

the whole body change, i dont know wether to be scared or excited lol


----------



## Microdizzey (Apr 22, 2008)

reptiles ruling the world?
fuck no. we have nukes and heavy artillery.
IF WE CAN'T RULE IT, NOBODY WILL!



barrgemike said:


> Sounds like SPACE WEED to me


hell yes space weed sounds awesome


----------



## Theeassassin (Apr 22, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> reptiles ruling the world?
> fuck no. we have nukes and heavy artillery.
> IF WE CAN'T RULE IT, NOBODY WILL!
> 
> ...


.......follower of the government


----------



## kearners (Apr 22, 2008)

people think that reptiles want us 2 have nukes and not be able to control evrything, its quite interesting if u can get it explained properly to you!! suposedly nothing is real and the reptiles use their technology to make us see and feel evrything.. if its true it means they created my best friend mary jane!! she makes me happy!


----------



## Microdizzey (Apr 23, 2008)

Like the matrix? I've read a little about this. but why reptiles though... why not fluffy, rainbow-colored bunny creatures?

@Theeassassin, fuck the government and their brainwashing ways.
and fuck them for screwing up our economy. and fuck them.... eh there's just too much to bitch about lol


----------



## kearners (Apr 23, 2008)

its a weird theory but its very interesting! the same people believe that global warming is the biggest gevernment scam ever created, im onl sayin what i have been told by people who believe it so dont be pissed at me anybody!!


----------



## blonddie07 (Apr 23, 2008)

global warming was pushed by a person with no scientific background at all. Al Gore. 

Not only is it bullshit, soon they want to put a tax on co2. which means you have to pay tax for anything that releases these emissions. talk about a scam? 

and stupid fuckin people just follow, and believe it, no one dares to question anything.


----------



## barrgemike (Apr 23, 2008)

Go out and buy a Co2 compressor for about $300.


----------



## kearners (Apr 23, 2008)

man tax is bullshit!! i wish it didnt exist!! i have always questioned why people just follow evrything there told to do without question.. its not right!!


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 23, 2008)

blonddie07 said:


> global warming was pushed by a person with no scientific background at all. Al Gore.


It's been pushed by more people than him, I afraid. It IS bullshit, and I've gotten into a lot of heated arguments with people about it. 

When you meet one of these idiots, ask them if they know what is the number one cause of greenhouse gas being sent into the atmosphere. If they say anything other than cow farts, they're not worth talking to. Look it up if you don't believe me.

Seriously, if we all stopped driving our cars or producing shit in our factories - the reduction in gases being sent upward wouldn't even top 15%. I'm not saying we shouldn't be trying to do things that are more environmentally friendly, but most of the people in the 'Global Warming' movement are just anti-capitalist fucktards that know little about their cause and truly care about it even less.

And don't believe all the "scientific studies" put out by the Global Warming Nazis, almost every single one of them is paid for by THEM. They're not subjected to the scruteny of other scientists in the field and therefor are worth NOTHING. You can pay anyone to say ANYTHING, you know. Just because they're a doctor or a professor doesn't mean their word is any less believable.


----------



## blonddie07 (Apr 24, 2008)

AgreeD!

Very well said.

Im glad im not the only one who feels and knows 



CanadianCoyote said:


> It's been pushed by more people than him, I afraid. It IS bullshit, and I've gotten into a lot of heated arguments with people about it.
> 
> When you meet one of these idiots, ask them if they know what is the number one cause of greenhouse gas being sent into the atmosphere. If they say anything other than cow farts, they're not worth talking to. Look it up if you don't believe me.
> 
> ...


----------



## kearners (Apr 24, 2008)

finally people who understand!!! i hav got in so many arguements about this!! i can finally talk to someone without having to shout or break my keypad !!


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 25, 2008)

CanadianCoyote said:


> It's been pushed by more people than him, I afraid. It IS bullshit, and I've gotten into a lot of heated arguments with people about it.
> 
> When you meet one of these idiots, ask them if they know what is the number one cause of greenhouse gas being sent into the atmosphere. If they say anything other than cow farts, they're not worth talking to. Look it up if you don't believe me.
> 
> ...


Actually I believe its from their burps more so than their farts, but that doesnt mean its bullshit...so youre telling me that the earth isnt slowly getting warmer? What makes you think its bullshit?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Apr 25, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Actually I believe its from their burps more so than their farts, but that doesnt mean its bullshit...so youre telling me that the earth isnt slowly getting warmer? What makes you think its bullshit?



The earth has gone through changes in climate countless times- this sway in weather conditions is not outside the realm of normal for our lovely earth.

Also, may wanna check the contrived 'facts'.. China just had the coldest winter they've had in decades.. among other places.

Is co2 going up? Yes. Has co2 gone up this high in the past? Yes, and much higher. Is the extra co2 caused by us and "greenhouse gases"- barely. Most of it is natural. What do plants do with co2? Change it into oxygen, we all know that. We are knocking down forests at alarming rates- trading farm fields in for strip malls.. and surprised co2 is rising? Ridiculous. Want to lower co2? Plant flowers, plant trees, plant the living natural things than utilize and thrive off this extra co2 in the atmosphere. 

Yet, the response by the leaders in power? Tax. Suppress. Lie. 

There has been multiple extensive threads about this topic in the Politics forum...


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 25, 2008)

do you have any good links to information like this, I'll do some reading on the info....


----------



## welsh wizz (Apr 25, 2008)

2012 its when london hold the olympic games 
end of the world same thing lol


----------



## kearners (Apr 25, 2008)

welsh wizz said:


> 2012 its when london hold the olympic games
> end of the world same thing lol


hahahahaha!! well said!! coudnt have put it better if i tried!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2008)

I've heard of a underground pipe line being formed for support and place's to go in the event of something happening in 2012. Don't know if it's true or not but it would be nice to have a place to go when Cali slides into the ocean and palm tree are growing in Alaska.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 25, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Actually I believe its from their burps more so than their farts, but that doesnt mean its bullshit...so youre telling me that the earth isnt slowly getting warmer? What makes you think its bullshit?


I never said the earth isn't slowly getting warmer; but as someone else has pointed out our happy little Earth has gone through periods of global warming and cooling since the day she was born - and we didn't exist in this world until very, VERY recently so I don't think it has much to do with us. Human beings are NOT the cause of this phenomenon, but we do more than our part. I'm all for the preservation of the environment, but I'm more concerned with sullying of the ground than the molecular battle going on miles above me.

Global warming isn't a myth, but the story the movement is telling most certainly is.


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 25, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> do you have any good links to information like this, I'll do some reading on the info....


Part of it is looking it up yourself. If you do your own research than you don't just have to sit there and believe what other people tell and show you. You can make your mind up for yourself that way. ^_^


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 25, 2008)

Well when I look it up, all I find is evidence supporting it because like you said it most certainly does exist so you are contradicting yourself and I will assume you are not worth talking to, cite some evidence...thats what I was asking you to do


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 25, 2008)

bitch.........


----------



## CanadianCoyote (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice that you add the snappy comeback a full minute after your original "scathing retort".

Global warming controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Politics of global warming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The politics portion is especially enlightening.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 25, 2008)

they make you wait 30 seconds between posts


----------



## Pseudo.Botany (Apr 25, 2008)

I recommend the movie The 11th Hour, and Shark water... (shark water isn't directly related to Global warming but is still Relative to the matter.) Enjoy!


----------



## email468 (Apr 25, 2008)

i recommend science.


----------



## kearners (Apr 26, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Well when I look it up, all I find is evidence supporting it because like you said it most certainly does exist so you are contradicting yourself and I will assume you are not worth talking to, cite some evidence...thats what I was asking you to do


i think what she means is that it has always been there and we are not the cause of it, were just adding to it a bit!!?


----------



## sstesta (Apr 26, 2008)

I tend to agree that the whole 2012 thing is the end of "this" time and the start on a "new" time. What that really means, I have no idea. I am reading a very esoteric and strange book called "The Secret History of the World: And How to get out Alive". It sheds some light on a variety of issues.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 26, 2008)

it is the end of the age of pisces and the beginning of the age of aquarius, thats all it is...nothing is going to happen


----------



## Microdizzey (Apr 27, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> it is the end of the age of pisces and the beginning of the age of aquarius, thats all it is...nothing is going to happen


with that will come advanced space travel or global decriminalization of marijuana.
you'll see!


----------



## sativax3 (Apr 29, 2008)

all i know is that i'm gonna be stoned as fuck that day so that if something does happen i won't even know what the fuck hit me, haha. People running around in flames while i'm glued to my sofa with a big wide ass smile on my face.


----------



## kearners (Apr 29, 2008)

haha imagine getting serious serious couchlock when something like that is happening, that would be funny!!


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 29, 2008)

I can imagine..."duuuude, those horsemen are like...flying ahaha"


----------



## Dabu (Apr 29, 2008)

nothing too strange will happen on 2012, lol


----------



## PETE247 (Apr 29, 2008)

Isn't 2012 the end of the mayan calendar and the beginning of a new one?.. Just like BC and AD?


----------



## euthanatos93420 (May 2, 2008)

OP> A.T. Mann's 'The Divine Life' is very informative. This coming from a modern day Houdini. It's very speculative, lists references, covers many different culures, but clearly draws the line between speculation, fact and history. It might not allay your paranoia but if you watched Zeitgeist (Literally translated: Time Ghost) you might actually be inspired. It doesn't mean too much though because we go through this cycle often. What I'd really like to see is the enlightenment of the human conciousness to what the fuck is going on around them. Zeitgeist is right about a few things but kinda like Lavey....a little too heavy on the atheist slant. I've got my own ideas about what God is, and I think I could piss of Lavey and the Pope with it. I'm just more than a little sick of this new-age-hippie-witch bullshit. The way to defeat religious ignorance isn't to propagate more of it.

Don't forget Cydonia Mars.

RE>



PETE247 said:


> Isn't 2012 the end of the mayan calendar and the beginning of a new one?.. Just like BC and AD?


Spot on yo, couldn't have put it better myself.



kearners said:


> haha imagine getting serious serious couchlock when something like that is happening, that would be funny!!


And if you think it means something, it does.


----------



## hom36rown (May 5, 2008)

its time spirit, not time ghost, close though


----------



## jon4slhsl (May 6, 2008)

remember year 2000. ya 2012 is another Y2K. the world isnt going to end for quite some time. if you want to lower green house gases then grow pot. always be opened minded. ask questions. higher consciousness. meditation is key. you would be surprised how powerful you are. try to clear all of your thoughts for a few seconds. can you do it. how about a few minutes. practice.

christianity. when you talk to 'god' does he talk back. christians they tell you not to ask questions. they use fear (hell) to get you believe the lie. be smart ask questions and go to Exposing Christianity to find out what christianity has been doing over the past 2000 years. burning anyone who does not follow christ is horrible. what if the christian 'god' was reversed with his enemy. believe what ever you want to believe but remember you have the right to ANY religion in the US.


----------



## euthanatos93420 (May 6, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> its time spirit, not time ghost, close though


In german, it's the same thing.


----------



## hom36rown (May 6, 2008)

NO ITS NOT!!! Naa im jp, thats what it says in my german english dictionary, I was just trying to be smart ass


----------



## Overlord Muffin (May 17, 2008)

Ah shit, does that mean I'm going to lose all my weed?


----------



## garbagecollector (May 17, 2008)

Little Tommy said:


> Here is a link to a movie called What the bleep do we know?
> 
> It is a scratch on the surface of what you are pondering.
> 
> ...


no offence
that entire movie is false specualtion
it has nothing to do with quantum physics which is what it claims to be about and further more wsas produced by a nut who did it for money and runs a bunch of shady organizations 
please before you respond trying to defend the movie research it, if you were
i used to love that movie
and then i looked into and saw that it was a bunch of philosophical speculation with no scientific or even logical basis
research the lady who made it and look up the definition of quantum physics


----------



## garbagecollector (May 17, 2008)

CanadianCoyote said:


> I never said the earth isn't slowly getting warmer; but as someone else has pointed out our happy little Earth has gone through periods of global warming and cooling since the day she was born - and we didn't exist in this world until very, VERY recently so I don't think it has much to do with us. Human beings are NOT the cause of this phenomenon, but we do more than our part. I'm all for the preservation of the environment, but I'm more concerned with sullying of the ground than the molecular battle going on miles above me.
> 
> Global warming isn't a myth, but the story the movement is telling most certainly is.


i have to respectfullly disagree global warming is a huge problem
watch An Inconvenient Truth and then come talk to me..
humans have thrown our normal cycle WAYYYY out of whack, just smoke ajoint and kick back and watch that movie you'll see
we ARE the problem
earth was not made to support pollution and technology on the scale it is


----------



## Budda_Luva (May 18, 2008)

the actual date is 2012, December 21 and supposidly a while back in mayan records the animals turned on humans and some people predict that electrcity will turn on us that day


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

garbagecollector said:


> i have to respectfullly disagree global warming is a huge problem
> watch An Inconvenient Truth and then come talk to me..
> humans have thrown our normal cycle WAYYYY out of whack, just smoke ajoint and kick back and watch that movie you'll see
> we ARE the problem
> earth was not made to support pollution and technology on the scale it is


i am not disagreeing with you or making any judgement for or against global-climate change theories... but i will say you shouldn't get your science from films. There is a lot of faulty science in that movie that shouldn't be accepted at face value. Even proponents of human-caused climate change distance themselves from some of the things stated.


----------



## Microdizzey (May 18, 2008)

that movie was created by the guy who's being sued by the Weather Channel for global warming fraud.


----------



## garbagecollector (May 18, 2008)

i will believe you when any of you come with any kind of evidence other thsan hearsay i have seen the documentation online about his stuff and a lot of the stuff in the film is supported by common sense and documentation, and he won A SHIT ton of his words from the scientific and film community i don't think they would give out awards for faulty information especially the scientific community who's entire credibility depends on evidence and scientific procedure


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

garbagecollector said:


> i will believe you when any of you come with any kind of evidence other thsan hearsay i have seen the documentation online about his stuff and a lot of the stuff in the film is supported by common sense and documentation, and he won A SHIT ton of his words from the scientific and film community i don't think they would give out awards for faulty information especially the scientific community who's entire credibility depends on evidence and scientific procedure


Like I said, I am not interested in arguing global weather patterns.

But you are sadly mistaken if you think the entertainment industry gives a hoot about good science. And as for the Nobel Peace Prize, I believe Princess Di won one also, or at least the land mine organization she fronted did. I mention that to dissuade you of the notion that the Nobel means good science. Besides, the film didn't win in a "science" category. 

Having said all that - of course we need to protect our environment including our thin and fragile atmosphere. We do want to make sure we take the proper action as an improper action could make matters much, much worse.


----------



## babylonburn (May 18, 2008)

Armagideon Is Now...open Your Eyes....


----------



## garbagecollector (May 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> Like I said, I am not interested in arguing global weather patterns.
> 
> But you are sadly mistaken if you think the entertainment industry gives a hoot about good science. And as for the Nobel Peace Prize, I believe Princess Di won one also, or at least the land mine organization she fronted did. I mention that to dissuade you of the notion that the Nobel means good science. Besides, the film didn't win in a "science" category.
> 
> Having said all that - of course we need to protect our environment including our thin and fragile atmosphere. We do want to make sure we take the proper action as an improper action could make matters much, much worse.


well i'll respectfully agree to disagree
you've got a bit of a point there though


----------



## babylonburn (May 18, 2008)

Thunder Lighting Brimstone And Fire...ii So High Cant Get Much Higher


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

garbagecollector said:


> well i'll respectfully agree to disagree
> you've got a bit of a point there though


oh yeah - no worries. 
besides - i'm often wrong


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2008)

Was anyone else forced to watch that Crystal skull bullshit on the SciFi channel last night? Lol, "when i hold the skull it gets warmer" Don't worry crystal skulls from aiens will save us all when 2012 comes.


----------



## HiAzHeLL (May 19, 2008)

i cant wait till the day im free from the government and their leash over the people. who knows what they have covered up, lied about, made up or even scamed to get the people or the "masses" to do what ever they want.....did you ever think that they have been slowly trying to start another "great depression" on purpose, after they have gotten all the money they produced back from the people (raising prices or everything not just gas). The government is a lie and was based on lies. i consider myself open minded if not i would see 2012 as a poor situation or maybe just maybe even a scare tactic like 2000. but no i believe the mayans were so in touch with themselves and nature that they *KNOW what they were doing*...i dont question the mayan prophecy at all, i actually look forward to the day that we dont have to look up to technology or the government to fend for us just so they can use us. fuck them they will be the first to perish without their people giving them money or ways to survive( taxes and such).
i hope this makes sense in some way and it doesnt sound like im babbleing out of my ass.

more people need to open their eyes and see what the government is trying to do


----------



## email468 (May 20, 2008)

HiAzHeLL said:


> i cant wait till the day im free from the government and their leash over the people. who knows what they have covered up, lied about, made up or even scamed to get the people or the "masses" to do what ever they want.....did you ever think that they have been slowly trying to start another "great depression" on purpose, after they have gotten all the money they produced back from the people (raising prices or everything not just gas). The government is a lie and was based on lies. i consider myself open minded if not i would see 2012 as a poor situation or maybe just maybe even a scare tactic like 2000. but no i believe the mayans were so in touch with themselves and nature that they *KNOW what they were doing*...i dont question the mayan prophecy at all, i actually look forward to the day that we dont have to look up to technology or the government to fend for us just so they can use us. fuck them they will be the first to perish without their people giving them money or ways to survive( taxes and such).
> i hope this makes sense in some way and it doesnt sound like im babbleing out of my ass.
> 
> more people need to open their eyes and see what the government is trying to do


what's wrong with technology? i think it is great we can be here on a global network discussing all kinds of stuff with all kinds of people. Wouldn't it be better to be careful how we use technology instead of getting rid of it altogether? And it was technological advances that have allowed us the leisure time we enjoy today instead of digging out roots and hunting for game. I don't know about you but i don't want to spend 95% of my waking hours worrying about where my next meal is coming from or shelter or honestly - many of the amenities i've grown used to - it may be selfish but it is the truth.


----------



## HiAzHeLL (May 20, 2008)

im not sayin im totally against technology at all, i love gettin up and surfing the web for more info, and sittin their infront of my bigscreen playin the 360, and talkin to you guys on RIU. im sorry i have made it sound like i dont like it...... but when the day comes im not gonna worry about losing all this stuff because it is just material items. yeah it makes life easier for us but if it goes im gonna be prepared for it........mentaly speaking, it will take some time physicaly but i'll be able to cope.


----------



## hom36rown (May 20, 2008)

HiAzHeLL said:


> i dont question the mayan prophecy at all


what mayan prophecy?


----------



## HiAzHeLL (May 20, 2008)

about the importance of the year 2012.......sorry it may not be a prophecy or what ever but isnt anything that was foretold in the past about something in the present(of very great importance) kind of one anyhow? and y is everything i have stated in this thread the only thing being picked at apart from the reptile post or anyothers for that matter? am i not welcome to post in this thread? i dont mind if so.


----------



## hom36rown (May 21, 2008)

no I was just trying to see if I missed something, the mayans didnt prophecize anything other the movement of the constellations around the earth, the whole apocolypse theory has nothing to do with the mayans and is considered a misinterpretation by modern mayan scholars


----------



## email468 (May 21, 2008)

HiAzHeLL said:


> about the importance of the year 2012.......sorry it may not be a prophecy or what ever but isnt anything that was foretold in the past about something in the present(of very great importance) kind of one anyhow? and y is everything i have stated in this thread the only thing being picked at apart from the reptile post or anyothers for that matter? am i not welcome to post in this thread? i dont mind if so.


don't feel put upon - we're just shooting the breeze is all...


----------



## Lacy (May 21, 2008)

_Very good. _


email468 said:


> what's wrong with technology? i think it is great we can be here on a global network discussing all kinds of stuff with all kinds of people. Wouldn't it be better to be careful how we use technology instead of getting rid of it altogether? And it was technological advances that have allowed us the leisure time we enjoy today instead of digging out roots and hunting for game. I don't know about you but i don't want to spend 95% of my waking hours worrying about where my next meal is coming from or shelter or honestly - many of the amenities i've grown used to - it may be selfish but it is the truth.


----------



## email468 (May 21, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Very good. _


Thanks Lacy - as much as I love hunting, fishing, gardening and being outdoors - i like turning the faucet for cold AND hot water, using an indoor toilet (that disposes of waste products, supermarkets, computers, automobiles and all the amazing scientific and medical advances technology has brought us. 

The cat is out of the bag - might as well decide how we're going to use it.


----------



## Budda_Luva (May 22, 2008)

imma jackofff that day


----------



## Dfunk (May 22, 2008)

We are one - humans, animals, plants, the earth, thoughts, the light & the dark, emotions, spirits, absolutely everything. I just watched a two hour film about the estoric(think I spelled that wrong) agenda. This film was quite amazing - I think some of the theories presented could be argued the other way, but much of the film especially towards the end is really mind boggling & I can't seem to find a hole in what they are saying. It seems someone has finally put a film on the internet that well kinda silences all these other theories as well as incorporates some of their views. I can't stop thinking about this film because I haven't felt quite right since the begining of 2008. I feel something happening in the world. I don't know what it is, but I can somehow sense & feel it so strongly. It has caused my thoughts & emotions to just become seriously unclear anymore. It's like I just woke up after being dead for 25 years. I know this sounds crazy, but I seriously doubt I'm alone in this feeling since we are all connected totally. I don't feel like my current lifestyle fits in harmony with the planet & galaxy. I don't believe most people's do. In the film the they say how all emotions stem from two basic human emotions - fear & love. We are a people living in fear not love. If we simply change ourselves to live in love instead of fear our whole world will change. It's starts & ends with yourself. This is the message of a song made many years ago called Man In The Mirror by Michael Jackson who hiself has in my opinion simply fallen victim to a society that mirrors the Matrix idea.


----------



## Dfunk (May 22, 2008)

Two heads are better than one - probably one of the truest statements in history of written word if you understand that we are ONE1.


----------



## hom36rown (May 22, 2008)

you arent alone man.


----------



## hectik (May 22, 2008)

best advice for 2012 is... just wait and see what happens!!


----------



## Philly_Buddah (May 22, 2008)

In 2012 a new age will begin. The world will not end like some people say it will, and if it does theres really nothing we can do about it. But as I said, the world will not end. It is the end of the Mayan calendar and something about the planets will align.

There is a whole lot of controversy around that date. Stuff like Planet X, and the Mayans, and other people, and a reptilian race, and aliens, natural disasters, world war III, and judgment day. Im not exactly sure what will happen. We are supposed to reach a new age of consciousness and a new age will begin. What the other guy said is probably best, just wait and see what happens because Im not sure theres much we can do about it. Whatever happens its something to look forward to and be excited about.

Personally if I wake up on December 24, 2012 and everything is exactly the same I will be pissed to say the least. The official date is December 21, 2012 but another guess is the 23rd. I want something to happen because I think it will be for the best. I cant figure out if I want to be completely sober for the event, or really high. Its a hard decision lol. Either way Im looking forward to it, whatever happens it sounds fun.


----------



## hectik (May 22, 2008)

everything is gonna be the same on 2012 same shit's gonna happen when y2k came lol.... NOTHING!!! the only difference in 2012 is that it wont be 2011 no more duh!!


----------



## email468 (May 22, 2008)

hectik said:


> everything is gonna be the same on 2012 same shit's gonna happen when y2k came lol.... NOTHING!!! the only difference in 2012 is that it wont be 2011 no more duh!!


coming from the computer world - y2k was a bust because many, many programmers spent long hours going over old code until their eyes bled. While no one in the computer industry was making the doom and gloom predictions the news media were - if the coders wouldn't have stepped up and knocked out a bunch of work in a short time - there would have been some screwed up things going on - some of them very serious (though limited in impact).

So y2k was a real thing that was prevented.
the 2012 stuff is, in my opinion, either an unknowing or purposeful obfuscation of Mayan calendar's purpose.

I hope i live to see 2013 so i can ask the following question... well that was a bust - when is the next "end of the world"?


----------



## Lacy (May 22, 2008)

*Yes exactly. It is so easy to just say new that technology has gotten the best of us BUT go spend a couple of weeks interior camping where you just don't have those luxuries.*

*When I read this post it reminded me of a time I went to spend the day with soem mennonites.*
*I have always been interested in them for some reason so one day I decided to drive down to visit them and they asked me to church the following Sunday. So I accepted the offer, dressed very conservatively which I usually do but especially so this day.*
*When I met them we went in a horse drawn carriage to the church. It was actually quite romantic in an old fashioned simplistic type of way. *
*The service was long but interesting. I got to sing hyms and such. Then back in the carriage to one of the houses for lunch.*

*The houses were impecibly clean and everything was homemade and extremely fresh. There was no tv's. radios or computers but wash a washer and dryer.  Oh thank gawd. Can you imagine?*
*Anyway it was a very enlightening experience for me because I was with a group of people and wasn't scared of them. I actually found it entertaining in a strange and unusual way.*
*All was going great until they started asking me questions and I began to answer them truthfully.*

*Yes I played a musical intrument. Yes I own a car and a motorcycle. The woman smirked and the children giggles but the men gave me the most evil glances. OMG!!! It was hilarious. I almost rolled on the floor laughing my head off because that is all they know. You can't get mad or upset with them for believing what they do. I winked at one of the old farts and he almost croaked but all in all it was a very pleasant day.*


*Haha> the things I have done*


email468 said:


> Thanks Lacy - as much as I love hunting, fishing, gardening and being outdoors - i like turning the faucet for cold AND hot water, using an indoor toilet (that disposes of waste products, supermarkets, computers, automobiles and all the amazing scientific and medical advances technology has brought us.
> 
> The cat is out of the bag - might as well decide how we're going to use it.


----------



## kronicsmurf (May 22, 2008)

2012 it's the year that it will be legal to smoke grow eat weed. and everyone will get
re-atatched with nature from growing big fat buds under the sun with nature!!!  what if your wrong? what if its the year we all get rounded up and thrown into these fema concentration camps i've been hearing about?


----------



## darkmatter (May 22, 2008)

I know of 2012.

Galactic Alignment. Start here: Galactic Alignment - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Might want to reference black holes as well since it is believed that at the center of all galaxies lies a super massive black hole. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## Microdizzey (May 23, 2008)

One day our generation
Is gonna rule the population
So we keep on waiting
Waiting on the world to change

YouTube - Waiting On The World To Change


----------



## weedyoo (May 23, 2008)

yup this is messed up i seek wisdom. after seeing this whole vid. if we just sit and wait it will be to late. you will be slaves or dead. and we all know their is some evil people behind our goverment, but like some one said it has been in motion for a long time. and 80% of americans are already slaves. 

if what they say is true about us all one and in tune. then keep most of the people in fear terror. they are on a diffrent wave then if all were to feel love. now granted i just watched this. but it kinda makes sence. i see it happen here in the us. every time one of these terro things happen. what happens? we lose freedoms! what can i do? well i am on a learning spree. thanks you guys for this push. well not that i am an american slave. i am not normal. well what programed people think is normal.


barrgemike said:


> Um this will cover a great deal of info it's 2 hours long and it changed the way i look at life you should watch it.
> 
> Esoteric Agenda


----------



## babylonburn (May 23, 2008)

Ii Have No Fear....ii Will Sit Up On A Rock While The Weak Heart Drop....


----------



## Philly_Buddah (May 23, 2008)

Wow....Thanks for a link to that video.

I encourage everybody on here to watch this video:
Esoteric Agenda

Its 2 hours long. It will completely change the way you look at the world and it will make sense of a lot of things that are happening. But, after watching the video even though it explained a lot of things I am still left very confused. The basic point at the end of the video is that to feel love, and to not worry about anything and it will all be okay in the end, there is nothing to fear. But at the start it was talking about all the dangers, so are we supposed to do anything or not?? I am kind of confused. Either way it was a great video and will forever change the way I look at things, I know now not to fear anything and to just feel love. But, I am still just a human and its hard to understand this stuff. Either way I am very excited about 2012 and all the things that will be happening, I am looking forward to that day.


----------



## email468 (May 23, 2008)

Philly_Buddah said:


> Wow....Thanks for a link to that video.
> 
> I encourage everybody on here to watch this video:
> Esoteric Agenda
> ...


i want my two hours back! what a load of drivel.


----------



## Dfunk (May 23, 2008)

How could you possibly say that? There's so many points & views in this film. Dosen't really matter what your beliefs are it's all about the thought process - did you not fully understand the film?


----------



## email468 (May 23, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> How could you possibly say that? There's so many points & views in this film. Dosen't really matter what your beliefs are it's all about the thought process - did you not fully understand the film?


I guess it wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Microdizzey (May 24, 2008)

Philly_Buddah said:


> Wow....Thanks for a link to that video.
> 
> I encourage everybody on here to watch this video:
> Esoteric Agenda
> ...


these things may come to pass, but just remember the end of all this evil is near.


----------



## Brandon78125 (May 24, 2008)

Please listen to this this, its a man who has been contacted by a certain species of alien called the Andromedans. They told him everything about this existence and what is to come. Its scary to accept these things as being true. But i really am starting to believe that this is real folks. Do your research.

YouTube - UFO contact Alex Collier interviewed by Rick Keefe (1 of 12)

p.s: this is not a waste of time, it's amazingly interesting. at least to me it is.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (May 24, 2008)

What exactly is it about this guy or what he's saying that makes you "starting to believe" it? Seriously not judging, just curious...


----------



## Brandon78125 (May 24, 2008)

Here check this one out, i just found it, its even better.
YouTube - Galactic Confederation of Light Message-Part 1


----------



## Brandon78125 (May 24, 2008)

You might wanna research the alien abduction phenomena before you watch it, so you understand how these people have this knowledge.Have an open mind about things, and don't think we are the only ones who exist. This is all possible.


this is what i first watched, that really got me going into believing.

YouTube - This Series Proves The Existence Of UFOS pt1.


----------



## babylonburn (May 24, 2008)

we are aliens....thats why everythng we touch is corrupted and downstroyed...earth is the lord...u cant outdo nature....thats what people dont overstand...greed is the swine and ii dont deal with swine...peace and piece of mind in do time...life is a moment


----------



## email468 (May 25, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> You might wanna research the alien abduction phenomena before you watch it, so you understand how these people have this knowledge.Have an open mind about things, and don't think we are the only ones who exist. This is all possible.
> 
> 
> this is what i first watched, that really got me going into believing.
> ...


The only alien abduction phenomena is how many folks actually believe they were abducted - and the people who believe them.

There is no physical or scientific evidence that we are even being visited, let alone, abducted by aliens.

There is however, ample physical and scientific evidence that explain what these people are experiencing without having been abducted.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (May 25, 2008)

Oh email.. I love ya.. yet you you are very unresearched in the UFO department huh?..there's a shyt ton of evidence, lol.. I'm not going to post any references- you'll have to look it up yourself. There was a conference or something on youtube or google videos that had seriously hundreds and hundreds of creditable sources- a handful being very prestigious Air Force personnel. (All present at the same incident and willing to talk about it even after being instructed to never speak of this because the public would get panicked, but these officials felt the public needed to know and went public) This huge panel of respected sources also was willing to testify before Congress UNDER OATH.

The very notion that we are alone in the unlimited expanse of the universe- and beyond, is absolutely ignorant. 

Brandon- I was only asking because I had come across those videos on youtube of that guy months ago.. and a lot of what he was "told" resonates with what I've learned through meditation and spiritual experiences-that's why I was wondering. What exactly about what he's saying hits home for you?


----------



## email468 (May 25, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Oh email.. I love ya.. yet you you are very unresearched in the UFO department huh?..there's a shyt ton of evidence, lol.. I'm not going to post any references- you'll have to look it up yourself. There was a conference or something on youtube or google videos that had seriously hundreds and hundreds of creditable sources- a handful being very prestigious Air Force personnel. (All present at the same incident and willing to talk about it even after being instructed to never speak of this because the public would get panicked, but these officials felt the public needed to know and went public) This huge panel of respected sources also was willing to testify before Congress UNDER OATH.
> 
> The very notion that we are alone in the unlimited expanse of the universe- and beyond, is absolutely ignorant.
> 
> Brandon- I was only asking because I had come across those videos on youtube of that guy months ago.. and a lot of what he was "told" resonates with what I've learned through meditation and spiritual experiences-that's why I was wondering. What exactly about what he's saying hits home for you?


Thanks MILF - love you too. 

Anecdote is not scientific evidence. I do not believe we are alone in the universe but i also do not believe we are being visited - let alone abducted. Until the "evidence" appears in peer-reviewed journals it is just stories from true believers. I repeat, there is ZERO evidence.

I may have mentioned that i am an amateur astronomer and spend many, many nights under the stars alone and with groups and am VERY familiar with phenomena that can appear to be unexplainable. amazingly, there is always a rational explanation.

I have a difficult time believing someone's stories when 9 out of 10 times they can't even point in the general direction of Andromeda - let alone tell me anything about it. Yet - aliens come from there? sorry - i ain't buying it.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (May 25, 2008)

I hear ya email.. to each their own. =)


----------



## email468 (May 25, 2008)

Phil Plait is a professional astronomer working for NASA. This is an excerpt from his book: Bad Astronomy used here without permission:


> On February 11, 1997, at approximately 3:00 A.M. local time, I had a close encounter with a UFO. Actually, multiple UFOs.
> 
> I was in Florida with my family to attend a Space Shuttle launch. I had been working at Goddard Space Flight Center in Maryland for nearly two years, helping to calibrate a new camera that was to be placed on board the Hubble Space Telescope. All of us who had worked on the camera got passes to see the Shuttle launch in Florida, and we were all excited about seeing our camera lofted into space.
> 
> ...


There are two lessons here. First, there is a very great need for humans to believe in extraordinary things. Even levelheaded scientists can briefly contemplate a UFO invasion. Second, everyday objects in unordinary circumstances easily fool us.

Of the UFO stories that come from credible sources, these two things explain how they come to pass - our need to believe in extraordinary things and our ease at being fooled.

Now imagine someone inclined to believe in UFOs seeing the same phenomena but before seeing them as ducks, they went behind cover and guess what? another UFO story is born - potentially with hundreds of witnesses gathered there to watch the launch. No crash site or UFO remains would ever be found and this would be another inexplicable UFO story.


----------



## Brandon78125 (May 25, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Oh email.. I love ya.. yet you you are very unresearched in the UFO department huh?..there's a shyt ton of evidence, lol.. I'm not going to post any references- you'll have to look it up yourself. There was a conference or something on youtube or google videos that had seriously hundreds and hundreds of creditable sources- a handful being very prestigious Air Force personnel. (All present at the same incident and willing to talk about it even after being instructed to never speak of this because the public would get panicked, but these officials felt the public needed to know and went public) This huge panel of respected sources also was willing to testify before Congress UNDER OATH.
> 
> The very notion that we are alone in the unlimited expanse of the universe- and beyond, is absolutely ignorant.
> 
> Brandon- I was only asking because I had come across those videos on youtube of that guy months ago.. and a lot of what he was "told" resonates with what I've learned through meditation and spiritual experiences-that's why I was wondering. What exactly about what he's saying hits home for you?


Everything he is saying hits home for me, i believe it but not just because of him. I've been doing a lot of research and his story makes sense with everything else I've been looking at.Also, I haven't really tried meditation, but I'm starting to do it but its funny you say that it resonates with what you've learned through spiritual and meditational experiences because everyone has a soul and a spirit that has lived in past lives. We have all been re-incarnated into the body's that we are in today.Do you know that we only use approximately 3.5 % of our dna,? The rest of it is not used, but we can tap into it through spiritual meditation, our minds our so powerful yet we just don't know it because we have been brainwashed by our government. Its all so complicated, and yes i know it sounds crazy. Believe what you want to believe, it doesn't matter, pretty soon everyone will know whats going on anyway.


----------



## Brandon78125 (May 25, 2008)

Check this out, the government had Kennedy killed. everything you thought you knew about that was all a cover up. Kennedy was probably going to reveal everything.

YouTube - The Driver Shot Kennedy


----------



## twostarhotel (May 25, 2008)

blonddie07 said:


> Ive been seeing a bunch of stuff about 2012... but not that its the end of the world... but world awakening?
> 
> the ancient mayan calander says 2012 will be the "zero zone" where we restart or somthing. All this mayan stuff is kind of similar if not REALLY close to what the bible predicts in the book of genesis?
> 
> ...


i definantly recommend watching this video por pavor
Esoteric Agenda - Sprword.com


----------



## barrgemike (May 26, 2008)

babylonburn said:


> we are aliens....thats why everythng we touch is corrupted and downstroyed...earth is the lord...u cant outdo nature....thats what people dont overstand...greed is the swine and ii dont deal with swine...peace and piece of mind in do time...life is a moment



Word.Sad thing is 6 billion people might finally out do the earth, eventually cause we're just going to grow and grow.


----------



## email468 (May 26, 2008)

barrgemike said:


> Word.Sad thing is 6 billion people might finally out do the earth, eventually cause we're just going to grow and grow.


yep - are technology has far exceeded our emotional evolution.


----------



## hom36rown (May 27, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> these things may come to pass, but just remember the end of all this evil is near.


and how exactly is that? Nuclear obliteration? thats the only end I see


----------



## hom36rown (May 27, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> Check this out, the government had Kennedy killed. everything you thought you knew about that was all a cover up. Kennedy was probably going to reveal everything.
> 
> YouTube - The Driver Shot Kennedy


oswalt shot kennedy... no doubt in my mind, as for wether the gov't had anything to do with it, probably...


----------



## bk4u4ever (May 27, 2008)

blonddie07 said:


> Ive been seeing a bunch of stuff about 2012... but not that its the end of the world... but world awakening?
> 
> the ancient mayan calander says 2012 will be the "zero zone" where we restart or somthing. All this mayan stuff is kind of similar if not REALLY close to what the bible predicts in the book of genesis?
> 
> ...


hey there is on guy who talsk about it. his names john titor and he claims hes from the future he already predicted stuff thats already came true and now time travel is a reality for scientists. they can make tiny black holes which power some kind of machine and is theoreticly able to travel time. The machine that creates the black holes is called the z machine look it up


----------



## Microdizzey (May 28, 2008)

umm... maybe you're thinking about this? CERN - The Large Hadron Collider

scientists now think telepathy and time travel, among other things, are not only possible, but probable as well.

as for the awakening of true consciousness in humans, well that is already occurring. you can see it in some people, and you probably find those people... very different. not in the way they look, but how you feel around them.


----------



## coolddbbzz (May 28, 2008)

dude i herd that shit along time a go and im starting to dout it


----------



## Microdizzey (May 28, 2008)

that's good. question *everything* and research it yourself.
don't let people tell you what's true, find out for yourself!!!!!


----------



## email468 (May 28, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> umm... maybe you're thinking about this? CERN - The Large Hadron Collider
> 
> scientists now think telepathy and time travel, among other things, are not only possible, but probable as well.
> 
> as for the awakening of true consciousness in humans, well that is already occurring. you can see it in some people, and you probably find those people... very different. not in the way they look, but how you feel around them.



Can you point me to where CERN scientists are discussing telepathy and time travel?


----------



## Microdizzey (May 28, 2008)

telepathy isn't related to CERNs machine. they talked about how time travel might be possible with the machines capabilites.

i was talking about scientists in general.


----------



## email468 (May 28, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> telepathy isn't related to CERNs machine. they talked about how time travel might be possible with the machines capabilites.
> 
> i was talking about scientists in general.


Bummer. i was hoping for some interesting reading!


----------



## Philly_Buddah (May 29, 2008)

Something big is going to happen by December 23, 2012, there is really no doubt in my mind about that. I think there has already been changes though, I dont know if any of you noticed but I feel different than before. It might be just because Im grown now but it feels like more than just that. Like I said, its nothing to be stressed about, whatever happens on December 21,2012 is going to be good. Its going to be a big change, but its going to be a good change and thats all I really know about it.


----------



## ledgic13 (May 29, 2008)

seriously ,2012 thats scary, you know.
i believe that it could be the start of the armageddon, when the false prophet comes down pretending to be god, rebuilding solomons temple. 3 years of terror until the lord him self comes down and stops them.

the drunken whore on the back of the 7 headed beast, the holy roman empire, the catholic church.
look around at the chaos and the earthquakes.... 
that oil in my opinion was the stuff that kept the beast trap and held underground....as the oil comes out the ground and we use it more.....notice more and more issues arise, issuses that wherent around just 100 years ago... oil is evil, oil is poisen...its ironic that oil that traped them is oil that that we supposedly depend on.

thats just my theory on the whole thing.

would love to further discuss the issue.


----------



## CruzDoobz (May 29, 2008)

personally, i firmly believe we will reach a new level of evolution through the power of our will through conciousness. Just a tthought, there was just an earthquake in Iceland, 6.1. Ironically at that very time when it occurred i was meditating trying to reach a peaceful state and felt a very huge vibe and saw what looked like an eye, a green eye, it blinked and went away. I have a feeling this earthquake is an indication of sea floor spreading of the atlantic, which attributes to BINGO* magnetic pole shift. I think magnetic polarity shifting is going to have a role in this.

Ps does anyone feel like they live most days in nothing but mounds and mounds of thoughts and it even seems like your actions and words are controlled by a feeling or energy guiding you positively? 

Im trippin...and im only a green toker...


----------



## twostarhotel (May 29, 2008)

2012 is not about whats written in revalation.
revalation is being fullfilled by rich christians and jews, there making it happen.
2012 is about a certain line up with the sun and the earth, an age of different consiousnes 
its pretty deep it will affect our bodies and the way we think by the different pulse rate the sun and the earth will have, just watch this film its kind of long but pretty deep
Esoteric Agenda - Sprword.com


----------



## hom36rown (May 29, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> seriously ,2012 thats scary, you know.
> i believe that it could be the start of the armageddon, when the false prophet comes down pretending to be god, rebuilding solomons temple. 3 years of terror until the lord him self comes down and stops them.
> 
> the drunken whore on the back of the 7 headed beast, the holy roman empire, the catholic church.
> ...


Im pretty sure natural disasters have been around since the biggining of time...Yes "issues" are definitely going to arrive from us running out of oil...but I dont think it means the worlds going to end, atleast, not in 2012...


----------



## hom36rown (May 29, 2008)

CruzDoobz said:


> personally, i firmly believe we will reach a new level of evolution through the power of our will through conciousness. Just a tthought, there was just an earthquake in Iceland, 6.1. Ironically at that very time when it occurred i was meditating trying to reach a peaceful state and felt a very huge vibe and saw what looked like an eye, a green eye, it blinked and went away. I have a feeling this earthquake is an indication of sea floor spreading of the atlantic, which attributes to BINGO* magnetic pole shift. I think magnetic polarity shifting is going to have a role in this.
> 
> Ps does anyone feel like they live most days in nothing but mounds and mounds of thoughts and it even seems like your actions and words are controlled by a feeling or energy guiding you positively?
> 
> Im trippin...and im only a green toker...


riiight, you had a feelng...and saw a green eye...its gotta be true


----------



## hom36rown (May 29, 2008)

twostarhotel said:


> 2012 is not about whats written in revalation.
> revalation is being fullfilled by rich christians and jews, there making it happen.
> 2012 is about a certain line up with the sun and the earth, an age of different consiousnes
> its pretty deep it will affect our bodies and the way we think by the different pulse rate the sun and the earth will have, just watch this film its kind of long but pretty deep
> Esoteric Agenda - Sprword.com


I dont believe that the alignment of the stars is going to somehow affect some sort of pulse that affects our collective unconcious...this seems a little far out to me...the whole "new age" thing, its happened before...what happened then...nothing


----------



## Dfunk (May 30, 2008)

Your pretty negative huh? I mean don't you want a change or would you rather live in this pattern indefinetly?


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> Your pretty negative huh? I mean don't you want a change or would you rather live in this pattern indefinetly?


I think using reason, common sense, science and asking for evidence is not negativity... far from it. And my opinion is, this pattern has proved to be very useful to humanity, as well as bringing wonder and awe from our understanding of the universe around us.


----------



## barrgemike (May 30, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Im pretty sure natural disasters have been around since the biggining of time...Yes "issues" are definitely going to arrive from us running out of oil...but I dont think it means the worlds going to end, atleast, not in 2012...


Honestly we're not going to run out of oil anytime soon.


----------



## smokin it (May 30, 2008)

some of you on this thread are really out there


----------



## smokin it (May 30, 2008)

do you really think something is going to happen in 2012 on dec 21? do you know how many times pep[le have predicted things to happen on differnt date and they are alway wrong


----------



## We TaRdED (May 30, 2008)

smokin it said:


> do you really think something is going to happen in 2012 on dec 21? do you know how many times pep[le have predicted things to happen on differnt date and they are alway wrong


Ya, I have to agree with you there.... *and thats coming from a 911 conspiracy "theorist"...* I only read up to page two so I don't know if this was posted yet, BUT ANYONE *REMEMBER Y2K* right? It seems kinda similar to me.....

It may be possible that something will happen on 2012, but I'm not going to worry too much about it till Nov of 2012, than on the day before the prediction, maybe I'll go camping in the woods just to be safe.... ~LOL~ IDK

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Brandon78125 (May 30, 2008)

the real exact date is march 21 2013, that is the end of the earth's precessional cycle.the precessional cycle is 24832. 2x2=4 4x2=8 8x4=32, 24832 is a recursive equation. a mathematical expression of wisdom.


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Ya, I have to agree with you there.... *and thats coming from a 911 conspiracy "theorist"...* I only read up to page two so I don't know if this was posted yet, BUT ANYONE *REMEMBER Y2K* right? It seems kinda similar to me.....
> 
> It may be possible that something will happen on 2012, but I'm not going to worry too much about it till Nov of 2012, than on the day before the prediction, maybe I'll go camping in the woods just to be safe.... ~LOL~ IDK
> 
> ...


The biggest difference is Y2K was a documented problem. The 2012 appears to be misinterpreting astronomical data.

I helped work on fixing Y2K bugs though the doom sayers were blowing things out of proportion (as always - past, present, and future), the threat was real.


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> the real exact date is march 21 2013, that is the end of the earth's precessional cycle.the precessional cycle is 24832. 2x2=4 4x2=8 8x4=32, 24832 is a recursive equation. a mathematical expression of wisdom.


Not trying to rain on anyones parade but Earth's precessional cycle has nothing to do with any mathematical formula (at least as being used here) - though i'm sure you can come up with a numeric sequences that appears to do so. That's not to say that mathematical formulas aren't used to figure it out - but that is a different thing entirely. Precession is the wobbling of the Earth's axis not a number derived from numerology (which is not valid scientifically speaking). 

And your "equation" is a bit off - the cycle is closer to 25,800.


also, since the cycle is circular - there is no begin or end point. any degree on the circle is equivalent and any begin/end point is arbitrary.

One cool thing precession does do is changes the way the sky looks - over time the north star (Polaris) will no longer be our north star!

This information is easily found and verified in most any astronomical books or websites.


----------



## We TaRdED (May 30, 2008)

email468 said:


> Not trying to rain on anyones parade but Earth's precessional cycle has nothing to do with any mathematical formula (at least as being used here) - though i'm sure you can come up with a numeric sequences that appears to do so. That's not to say that mathematical formulas aren't used to figure it out - but that is a different thing entirely. Precession is the wobbling of the Earth's axis not a number derived from numerology (which is not valid scientifically speaking).
> 
> And your "equation" is a bit off - the cycle is closer to 25,800.
> 
> ...


Email, has anyone ever told you that you are a fax machine?............ I mean 'facts machine'........ I can always count on you for being a credible source, your just as good, if not better than wikipedia.com 
Hehe... 

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Email, has anyone ever told you that you are a fax machine?............ I mean 'facts machine'........ I can always count on you for being a credible source, your just as good, if not better than wikipedia.com
> Hehe...
> 
> RON PAUL REVOLUTION
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate it. I am always happy to review conflicting scientifically-based evidence.

Not sure if you noticed or not, but I do try to post about things I do know about. I rarely post in the politics section, advanced growing, outdoor cultivation, etc...

but i've been an amateur astronomer for a long time and have read a lot on the topic. and since astronomy crosses over into so many other fields, i get a good smattering of information.

I will look in my crystal ball and make a prophetic prediction.... once all of these dates of predicted doom, gloom, and paradigm shifts come to pass without incident, you will hear excuses as to why disaster was averted combined with fresh predictions of new dates. Note that the dates will shift more and more as the time approaches. Some will be by days and weeks - others by years and even decades. All will be equally bogus.


----------



## Brandon78125 (May 30, 2008)

Of all the calendars in existence, it seems most of you are in agreeance that the Mayan calendar which we created, is the most accurate in use on your planet to date.

It is with Divine Timing that I now share with you the true calculations of the precessional cycle. Please note that after recent meetings with the Mayan Elders, and in fact all the indigenous Elders of Planet Earth, as well as scientists (both military and non-military), all are now fully aware of this hidden code within the calendar. This equation places the calendar out by only one equinox.
This was necessary to hide the true harmonic reasonance of this last cycle from the misguided ones.

The true precession of the cycle is not fixed at 26,000 years, but has a duration of 24,832 years, with an acceleration factor of 6.18% the Golden Mean/ratio.
I am sure many of you have noticed that the days seem to be getting shorter, and that is because the planet is now orbiting faster around the sun, and proportionally rotating or spinning faster on its axis. You will still have the experience of night and day, and years, but are passing through them much faster.

Back in the early 1900&#8217;s the duration of the cycle was calculated at 25,800 years. In the 1990&#8217;s it was recalculated and the figure had now changed to 25,920 years. As you can imagine, this anomally created much confusion amongst your scientists, and to their amazement this has now been explained.
The final duration once maximum speed or spin is achieved, equates to
26,366.618 years. Please note the Golden Mean/ratio on the end of the duration. This is the result one would end up with when recalculating the precessional cycle on the 21st March 2013

As you can appreciate, the harmonic equation of the Grand Plan of Creation, the cycle to end all cycles, can be very complex, so I will attempt to keep my explanation as simple as possible. The cycle will close on the first equinox, that is, the 21st of March 2013. On that day there will be nothing left of Lady Gaia as you know her, below the 5th Dimension.

During what was known as the Montauk projects of the late 60&#8217;s and early 70&#8217;s, scientists under the influence of the misguided ones, experimented with time travel technology and hit a time wall on that date. They could not travel beyond that day on earth in linear time, because earth no longer exists after that day in the lower realms of linear time.

Another aspect of this equation I would now like to discuss, is the duration of 24,832 years. This was chosen because it is a recursive, or compounding equation, also referred to as a seeded fractal. Recursion is the mathmatical expression of wisdom. Please note, if you take the first number 2 and multiply it by itself, you get 4. And if you multiply the 4 by the previous 2 you get 8.
Then if you multiply the 8 by the previous 4 you get 32, and so on it goes with many continuing aspects to the equation.

But generally what the equation is saying is this: You have an experience which you learn from and remember. You then move on in life, and soon find yourself having another experience/challenge. How you approach this new experience/challenge should take into consideration what was learnt from the previous one. Once this new experience/challenge has been resolved, you can then move forward into another, bringing with you the knowledge of not only this one, but also the two previous experiences/challenges, and so on it goes.
Learning from our experiences, and taking the knowledge forward and applying it in an appropriate manner with love, is called wisdom.

These energy patterns were an absolute must in setting up this last cycle, so that all could incarnate into an appropriate and suitable environment for learning and growing, with an element of retaining the great wisdom of duality within your soul.

Our aim now is to reawaken the level of consciousness one once embellished in the Higher Realms, blended with the new experiences, understandings, knowledge, and wisdom of duality, attained during the voluntary, and I do reiterate voluntary plunge, into the lower realms, and especially of this last cycle.
We are to integrate all as just stated, and re-emerge into a new separate reality within the 5th Dimension, as a whole new version of Humanity: Physical Angels.

The equation of the last cycle also locks in harmonically with the 9/11 gateway which represents the ending of the cycle between the two pillars of polarity. It also locks in with the numbers 666 which in truth represent the Holy Triangle of Light, 60 degrees, 60 degrees, 60 degrees, the equilateral triangle, the harmonic unification of the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit, the total Oneness of All.
This equation locks in with the Planetary Merkaba Lightbody being activated in the first equinox of 2013, and it also locks in with the exit from linear time at 90 degrees into no-time on the same day.
This same equation also locks in with the boundaries of this reality, the speed of light, the gravitational field, and the speed that a body mass requires to leave.
It also locks in with the five platonic solids, and their pictorial representation, in a universal symbol known as the circle and the cross.

So please, anyone is welcome to play with this equation, and you will see it unfold before your very eyes.
We of the Spiritual Hierarchy and Galactic Federation of Light, bring forth Universal Knowledge and understandings for all to share. It is by our fruits that we shall be known.

Yes, there is another who claims to be the Father Christ, but these imposters only serve a senario for you to better discern between Universal Truth, and deception. Please remember, we are here to empower you from within, and release you from the shackles of ancient dogmatic religions and rituals. This also includes the combination of off-world dogma used during the Orion conflict, mixed with the earthly dogma, currently being presented to you as the Urantia.
This material is being used to capture those awakening, and maintain the status quo of mind control within the New Age movement.


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

OK - i will just back away slowly.... LOL! good one

(please don't tell my you're serious)


----------



## pokey (May 30, 2008)

I just walked into this thread, and in my opinion, it's only a few more years to wait and find out what happens. I'll be sure to start sharpening my machete and stocking up on canned goods come December of 2011. =D


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

pokey said:


> I just walked into this thread, and in my opinion, it's only a few more years to wait and find out what happens. I'll be sure to start sharpening my machete and stocking up on canned goods come December of 2011. =D


that's one of the things i love about this prediction - i have a chance of being alive to point and laugh!


----------



## We TaRdED (May 30, 2008)

email468 said:


> I will look in my crystal ball and make a prophetic prediction.... once all of these dates of predicted doom, gloom, and paradigm shifts come to pass without incident, you will hear excuses as to why disaster was averted combined with fresh predictions of new dates. Note that the dates will shift more and more as the time approaches. Some will be by days and weeks - others by years and even decades. All will be equally bogus.


I'm really drunk and high right now..... Can you explain what you mean by this email..... This is your prediction or your inside knowledge???

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> I'm really drunk and high right now..... Can you explain what you mean by this email..... This is your prediction or your inside knowledge???
> 
> RON PAUL REVOLUTION
> 
> ~PEACE~


This is my prediction of of end-of-the-world predictions through time.

People predict end of the world event/life changing event for some esoteric reason (planetary/other celestial alignment, comets, prophets like Nostradamus, biblical interpretation, etc..)

If they are smart, the prediction will be for well after their lifespans. So you make your prediction for at least 70 years or so in the future. 

But anyway - after the date is set - other folks will pick up on it and start spreading it around - getting others to believe it.

As the date draws closer, many folks will start adjusting the dates (you can see that happening with the 2012 predictions already). The smart ones will be saying - oh we meant 2112 (they'll be dead by then). The dumb ones will make it even sooner.

Once the date (or dates) come and go with nothing extraordinary happening, most folks will dismiss it (until the next one comes along) others will cling to it and say the date was wrong or something happened that caused disaster to be avoided.

So as you can see there is no "inside knowledge" it is a simple matter of looking at past end of the world predictions... you know - history repeats itself endlessly.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Brandon78125 (May 30, 2008)

email468 said:


> OK - i will just back away slowly.... LOL! good one
> 
> (please don't tell my you're serious)



Yes I am serious, it's not a joke. Have you ever heard of the Bohemian Club? If not look it up.


----------



## Brandon78125 (May 30, 2008)

email468 said:


> This is my prediction of of end-of-the-world predictions through time.
> 
> People predict end of the world event/life changing event for some esoteric reason (planetary/other celestial alignment, comets, prophets like Nostradamus, biblical interpretation, etc..)
> 
> ...


It seems that everyone has their own opinions, and you're going to stick by what you believe no matter what. I respect you for that. But we are all due for an awakening of the real truth.this is what i believe.


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> Yes I am serious, it's not a joke. Have you ever heard of the Bohemian Club? If not look it up.


I'm already familiar with the divine cosmos and the like - that's why i thought the cut&paste was a joke.

sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## We TaRdED (May 30, 2008)

email468 said:


> This is my prediction of of end-of-the-world predictions through time.
> 
> People predict end of the world event/life changing event for some esoteric reason (planetary/other celestial alignment, comets, prophets like Nostradamus, biblical interpretation, etc..)
> 
> ...


Ya, I told you I'm pretty messed up right now but ya.... You would know better than me, didn't you say you worked helping fix the y2k thing? ThatVswhy I asked if this was your opinion or inside knowledge?

I'm willing to bet the same thing. I heard some people really capitalized(made lots of money) off the whole y2k thing. I think I heard that the financial advisors made out big from the y2k thing.... I was only 14 years old when y2k rolled around, myself. HAHAHAHAHA- time flies....

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> It seems that everyone has there own opinions, you're going to stick by what you believe no matter what. I respect you for that. But we are all due for an awakening of the real truth.this is what i believe.



I am saying every prior end of the world prediction has been bullshit... that really isn't an opinion since we are still here.

But yes, my opinion is - this mayan stuff is just one more in a very long list of false predictions.

The real truth is indeed out there - fortunately real scientists - rather than you and I - are looking for it.


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Ya, I told you I'm pretty messed up right now but ya.... You would know better than me, didn't you say you worked helping fix the y2k thing? ThatVswhy I asked if this was your opinion or inside knowledge?
> 
> I'm willing to bet the same thing. I heard some people really capitalized(made lots of money) off the whole y2k thing. I think I heard that the financial advisors made out big from the y2k thing.... I was only 14 years old when y2k rolled around, myself. HAHAHAHAHA- time flies....
> 
> ...



the programmers and IT folks made out big for Y2K! nothing secret or inside about it. But here again, the problems that would have occurred weren't even close to what the news and other gloom&doomers were predicting. But there was a real issue and us computer geeks took care of it.

no conspiracy - no secrets - just long hours of tedious work.


----------



## Brandon78125 (May 30, 2008)

How can you come to this conclusion without fully researching the information? Every culture in the history of this world has had an extraterrestrial influence. look into it. do some research.


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> How can you come to this conclusion without fully researching the information? Every culture in the history of this world has had an extraterrestrial influence. look into it. do some research.


You can go ahead with your research. I'll stick to the boring science-y stuff.


----------



## hom36rown (May 30, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> Of all the calendars in existence, it seems most of you are in agreeance that the Mayan calendar which we created, is the most accurate in use on your planet to date.
> 
> It is with Divine Timing that I now share with you the true calculations of the precessional cycle. Please note that after recent meetings with the Mayan Elders, and in fact all the indigenous Elders of Planet Earth, as well as scientists (both military and non-military), all are now fully aware of this hidden code within the calendar. This equation places the calendar out by only one equinox.
> This was necessary to hide the true harmonic reasonance of this last cycle from the misguided ones.
> ...


Dude................wait............huh? What the hell are you babbling about


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Dude................wait............huh? What the hell are you babbling about


i think it started when some astrologers got together and said we have to learn some things about astronomy because these astronomers are killing us with their facts and logic and stuff.

I think you may be familiar with the popular argument against astrology using the constellation Ophiuchus? If not - briefly, Ophiuchus is a zodiacal constellation that never quite made it into the astrology lexicon. I believe this triggered astrologers and other woo-wooers to start branching off. Some astrologers thought combining some real science with Golden Dawn time babble would really get people interested. and then they threw in some alien stuff and well - here we are.

You know - if people are into astrology, numerology, aliens, and magic - why not just combine them all.
Pretty good idea actually for spreading the anti-science.


----------



## Brandon78125 (May 30, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Dude................wait............huh? What the hell are you babbling about



What do you want to know?


----------



## Brandon78125 (May 30, 2008)

email468 said:


> i think it started when some astrologers got together and said we have to learn some things about astronomy because these astronomers are killing us with their facts and logic and stuff.
> 
> I think you may be familiar with the popular argument against astrology using the constellation Ophiuchus? If not - briefly, Ophiuchus is a zodiacal constellation that never quite made it into the astrology lexicon. I believe this triggered astrologers and other woo-wooers to start branching off. Some astrologers thought combining some real science with Golden Dawn time babble would really get people interested. and then they threw in some alien stuff and well - here we are.
> 
> ...


I don't know how you come up with these conclusions.


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> I don't know how you come up with these conclusions.


i know you don't.


----------



## hom36rown (May 30, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> What do you want to know?


Um well, what the fuck you are talking about I guess....basically


----------



## hom36rown (May 31, 2008)

YouTube - the grand plan of creation

OH I GET IT NOW, ITS SO SIMPLE, WHY DIDNT I SEE IT BEFORE ROFLMFAO


----------



## hom36rown (May 31, 2008)

Wow, do you really believe this shit...


----------



## We TaRdED (May 31, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> YouTube - the grand plan of creation
> 
> OH I GET IT NOW, ITS SO SIMPLE, WHY DIDNT I SEE IT BEFORE ROFLMFAO


People need to stop smoking crack. I don't see how the guy can say that with a straight face. I hope no one believes that shyt. 

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## twostarhotel (May 31, 2008)

lucifer created the universe? haha where does someone come up with that idea?


----------



## Philly_Buddah (May 31, 2008)

I dont know about all this scientific stuff and predictions, but personally I think that something big is going to happen in 2012, but that is just my opinion based on a lot of research on the topic and about myself.

There is a big difference in other predictions though, I dont think that any other date so far in history had so many predictions and prophecies that something big was going to happen. Y2K was a joke to begin with, even I knew that. And 6/6/06 was a joke too, I didnt even think about that until the day before and I knew nothing was going to happen.

However I still dont understand how so many people came to the conclusion that its the end of the world or something. I wont be the one to panic when things start to happen, if anything happens its going to be for the best and none of us human beings have the ability to even fathom whats going to happen, its so far ahead of our intelligence and consciousness. Personally, I am looking forward to December 21, 2012 (or whatever day it is) because I believe whatever will happen is for the best and it will be something we cant even conceive or dream about. I think it will be a beginning to the new world and a higher consciousness in people. I dont know if there is any way we can prepare for this, I guess the best thing to do is get out of the stuff you want to do in this world out of the way now and then prepared for it a few weeks earlier. Maybe DMT could possible somehow prepare you for whats going to happen.


----------



## Brandon78125 (May 31, 2008)

YouTube - - Bohemian Grove Exposed! - 1of7


----------



## hom36rown (May 31, 2008)

Ive heard of the bohemian club before, but I dont see what that has to do with the grand plan for creation or reptilians or draconians lmao...

Im watching pt 1 right now, the part about the gay porn star servicing the elite lmfao, thats funny shit


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (May 31, 2008)

Philly_Buddah said:


> . Maybe DMT could possible somehow prepare you for whats going to happen.


Funny, my spiritual mentor had recently suggested DMT to me as my next "step". Salvia and mushrooms being stepping stones to "the ultimate breakthrough". I am currently preparing for the experience and will begin extracting some within the coming two weeks.

Most people seem to have a sense that "something is coming". Everyone has varying ideas as to what is may be- if anything at all. Yet, it is rather interesting to notice that there are multiple predictions and tales pointing to this chapter of history.. look around, it's pretty safe to say we are living in an important part of history, regardless of what the final outcome is.


----------



## Brandon78125 (May 31, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Ive heard of the bohemian club before, but I dont see what that has to do with the grand plan for creation or reptilians or draconians lmao...
> 
> Im watching pt 1 right now, the part about the gay porn star servicing the elite lmfao, thats funny shit


Nothing can stop the grand plan of creation. The Draconians are in contact with the government. Do you know about the underground bases all over the united states?Search the name Phil Schiender youtube.


----------



## hom36rown (May 31, 2008)

you gotta be kidding me


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 1, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Funny, my spiritual mentor had recently suggested DMT to me as my next "step". Salvia and mushrooms being stepping stones to "the ultimate breakthrough". I am currently preparing for the experience and will begin extracting some within the coming two weeks.
> 
> Most people seem to have a sense that "something is coming". Everyone has varying ideas as to what is may be- if anything at all. Yet, it is rather interesting to notice that there are multiple predictions and tales pointing to this chapter of history.. look around, it's pretty safe to say we are living in an important part of history, regardless of what the final outcome is.


I really want to try DMT and think it will be very helpful for me and Im looking forward to trying it. I dont think Im prepared to do it yet, some people say that it takes you to a completely different world. They said its not like hallucinating or tripping, its like you actually go into a different dimension with entities and things there. Thats why I thought it might somehow help you prepare or see what events are going to occur in 2012. But I guess it really doesnt matter how prepared you think you are, they say there is no way to prepare yourself for what will happen. Your supposed to take 3-4 huge hits, inhale and hold it in.


----------



## twostarhotel (Jun 1, 2008)

ill tell you what not having the internet right now and stealing your weak neighbors signal sucks


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 1, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> Nothing can stop the grand plan of creation. The Draconians are in contact with the government. Do you know about the underground bases all over the united states?Search the name Phil Schiender youtube.


it's not about vampires and dragon people. it's about humans and whoever created us.
the government is a whole group of evil people on their own, they aren't getting help from fantasy monsters.

now as for 'aliens' or whatever. they might be out there, maybe even communicating with the government. but if these aliens are more advanced then us, why would they enslave us? with the knowledge they have, they know better than that crap. if anything they understand the meaning of life and existence, and will probably try to become friendly with everything on this planet.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 2, 2008)

Philly_Buddah said:


> I really want to try DMT and think it will be very helpful for me and Im looking forward to trying it. I dont think Im prepared to do it yet, some people say that it takes you to a completely different world. They said its not like hallucinating or tripping, its like you actually go into a different dimension with entities and things there. Thats why I thought it might somehow help you prepare or see what events are going to occur in 2012. But I guess it really doesnt matter how prepared you think you are, they say there is no way to prepare yourself for what will happen. Your supposed to take 3-4 huge hits, inhale and hold it in.


I suggest reading DMT:The Spirit Molecule by Rick Strassman before EVER even thinking about it. Amazing read from one of the handful of scientists who have EVER been able to do DMT research.. NOT A PARTY DRUG.. DMT is like a joke from the All... it's in random things in abundance.. as if to say "yeah, try to make this unattainable. ha." 

I'll have been preparing spiritual and mentally for over a month and a half before my first encounter with DMT.. couple weeks and I shall dance with her.. 

1 hit.. one should break through before the exhale if the extraction is of good quality.

Everyone has different views of whether DMT actually takes you to another world... but it surely documented that over 80% of people who try DMT meet "others".


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 2, 2008)

I have been looking into and reading up on DMT for a few months now. Terrence Mckenna and Joe Rogan both had incredible things to say about it. I dont feel that Im prepared to use it yet, mentally and because I cant find any. I figure Ill get my life together and try some other things, and when everythings okay and Im prepared Ill probably try it in a few months. They said that DMT might activate "The Third Eye" or something like that. I am reading more on Rick Strassman right now.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 2, 2008)

i hear the DMT trip is similar to Salvia, just more spiritual.

sounds amazing but i don't think i'm ready for it either! 


gonna shroom soon hopefully, then work my way up to DMT. though i wish i could travel out of this hellhole america and find a spiritual place to meditate and use these psychedelics.


----------



## sireatsalot91 (Jun 3, 2008)

dude, barrgemike, thats crazy, thanks so much, i watched a similar video called zeitgeist the other day, but that only debunked christianity, 9/11 and central banking, this covered so much more.


----------



## blonddie07 (Jun 3, 2008)

holyshit, i didnt know this thread would get this big.. i just finished reading through it


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 3, 2008)

you read about Gregg Braden?

his "Awakening to Zero Point" discussion


----------



## Lacy (Jun 3, 2008)

*No kidding. It is very interesting I must admit. *


blonddie07 said:


> holyshit, i didnt know this thread would get this big.. i just finished reading through it


----------



## blonddie07 (Jun 3, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> you read about Gregg Braden?
> 
> his "Awakening to Zero Point" discussion


 
I have  He has many other books as well.

Lacy, you should watch "what the Bleep do we know"  good little movie about all this stuffs


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 3, 2008)

We only know what we are allowed to know! Without knowledge we are merely sheep.


----------



## CruzDoobz (Jun 3, 2008)

Everyone Read The All Stoners Urgent Message This Concerns You Greatly


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 3, 2008)

email468 said:


> the programmers and IT folks made out big for Y2K! nothing secret or inside about it. But here again, the problems that would have occurred weren't even close to what the news and other gloom&doomers were predicting. But there was a real issue and us computer geeks took care of it.
> 
> no conspiracy - no secrets - just long hours of tedious work.


cosign!!!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 3, 2008)

so i watched most all of the videos linked here and all i can say is i think you'd lean and understand much more about the world around you by watching a single disc from Carl Sagan's Cosmos series than the rest of these videos combined.

Of course it requires hard work to understand - I don't think any spirit guide, book, drug or video is going to give us the answers we seek.


----------



## storm22 (Jun 3, 2008)

what about this plz don't flame me but what if earth switches tilt or dose a barrel role and the polar caps turn to china and the atlantic ocean and the north pole opens up and reveals a big holes into the inner planet?


----------



## email468 (Jun 3, 2008)

storm22 said:


> what about this plz don't flame me but what if earth switches tilt or dose a barrel role and the polar caps turn to china and the atlantic ocean and the north pole opens up and reveals a big holes into the inner planet?


i doubt humanity (or much else) would survive the earth doing a barrel roll or if she reverses the poles (turns upside down relative to current position).

that's not to be confused with the switching of magnetic polarity which does occur.


----------



## sireatsalot91 (Jun 3, 2008)

> what about this plz don't flame me but what if earth switches tilt or dose a barrel role and the polar caps turn to china and the atlantic ocean and the north pole opens up and reveals a big holes into the inner planet?


yeah, the earth is round, and unless we've been wrong the last couple hundred years, it's been rotating too. But i think i get what you mean. Climates for countries would change drastically, ie china turns into the arctic, and who knows what the moon would do. we would have to relearn how lunar cycles effect the ocean and the planet as a whole.


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 3, 2008)

YouTube - U.S. Government's Covert Plans, Exposed!


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 4, 2008)

I watched the whole thing of that Esoteric Agenda Video, and I have to admit it did have a lot of good stuff in there that makes sense. However I dont think that most of it is even true. For example, how the hell is the government planning on reducing the population to 500 million by 2012??? Thats a very drastic decrease, how are you supposed to kill 6 billion people? and without somebody doing something about it. Unless you plan on starting WWIII with nuclear and hydrogen bombs over a period of a few years I would think reducing the population that much would be impossible. There is a couple more things on there that dont really make sense either, but for the most part it was a pretty good video.


----------



## sireatsalot91 (Jun 4, 2008)

> However I dont think that most of it is even true. For example, how the hell is the government planning on reducing the population to 500 million by 2012???


Agenda 21, they are poisening us with fouride and other chemicals that they feed to cows and other animals that we eat. And since the wter is contaminated that means that all of the vegitation is too. Its goddamn awful what theyre doin and they have all of the time in the world to kill people off. i would imagine that eventually governments will just go into africa and build up cities with stuff that costs too much for the natives and force them out of their own land and die. that would eliminate alot people. If not that, then just go around committing genocide again. I was really surprised at how many sources that dude had, he must've had over 100, but i dont think that the bank heist was an inside job by the cops. that was the only one that didnt make sense to me. cops actually shot at them and any number of things could have gon wrong.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 4, 2008)

philly_buddah said:


> I watched the whole thing of that Esoteric Agenda Video, and I have to admit it did have a lot of good stuff in there that makes sense. However I dont think that most of it is even true. For example, how the hell is the government planning on reducing the population to 500 million by 2012??? Thats a very drastic decrease, how are you supposed to kill 6 billion people? and without somebody doing something about it. Unless you plan on starting WWIII with nuclear and hydrogen bombs over a period of a few years I would think reducing the population that much would be impossible. There is a couple more things on there that dont really make sense either, but for the most part it was a pretty good video.


yeah I agree, like trying to use tap water and aspartame as a means of population control...cmon now...they could do a lot better than that


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't want fluoride in my tap water. What if we had a lot more potential than we realize but we have been dumbed down by the fluoride in the water and thats all we know? How would you know how smart you could be if you never had the chance? You can't miss it if you never had it though- we've been drinking fluoride all our lives.

YouTube - Dangers of Fluoride This vid is for the kiddies

YouTube - Fluoride Poisoning This vid is for the adults

YouTube - Professional Perspectives: Fluoride in Tap Water

YouTube - David Rockefeller speaks about population control.

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 4, 2008)

I got an RO filter, so I dont gotta worry about it....but Im pretty sure all the weed I smoke is making me dumber than the the fluoride in tap water would.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 4, 2008)

wow you guys have no idea huh?

Nutricide - Criminalizing Natural Health, Vitamins, and Herbs

spread the word, seriously. this isn't a fucking conspiracy theory.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 4, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> Nutricide - Criminalizing Natural Health, Vitamins, and Herbs
> 
> spread the word, seriously. this isn't a fucking conspiracy theory.


Its all conspiracy theories unless people hear it out of your TV, radio, or news paper. People can be slapped in the face with facts on the internet but unless it comes from the mainstream media than its a conspiracy theory because people now don't know what to believe. 

I'll watch your vid micro.. Can you briefly explain what its about?

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## email468 (Jun 4, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> wow you guys have no idea huh?
> 
> Nutricide - Criminalizing Natural Health, Vitamins, and Herbs
> 
> spread the word, seriously. this isn't a fucking conspiracy theory.


Quick question - is this the same Rima Laibow who describes alien abductee victims as suffering from some form of post traumatic stress?


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 4, 2008)

it's about Codex Ailmentarius and what they have planned for the next few years.

it has to do with the world population reduction. the woman on the video will explain how Codex was formed and what it does


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 4, 2008)

email468 said:


> Quick question - is this the same Rima Laibow who describes alien abductee victims as suffering from some form of post traumatic stress?


who knows, who cares, it's not about her is it?

*"In 1996, the Ecologist magazine revealed that, when the Codex Alimentarius met, the German delegation put forward a proposal, sponsored by three German pharmaceutical firms, that no herb, vitamin or mineral should be sold for preventive or therapeutic reasons, and that supplements should be reclassified as drugs. The proposal was agreed, but protests halted its implementation.[1] The 28th Session of the Codex Alimentarius Commission was subsequently held July 4 - July 9, 2005. [2] Among the many issues discussed were the "Guidelines for Vitamin and Mineral Food Supplements"[3], which were adopted during the meeting as a new global standard. This text has been the subject of considerable controversy, in part because many member countries regulate these substances as therapeutic goods or pharmaceuticals and not as foods (if they were not foods, they would be excluded from the Codex Alimentarius). The text does not seek to ban supplements, but to subject them to dosage, labeling and composition requirements.*
*The Guidelines have attracted concern from both consumers and industry due to the potential for restrictions on vitamins and minerals as dietary supplements. The health freedom movement has pointed to greater concerns related to restrictions on dietary supplement ingredients in Europe [4] via the European Union's Food Supplements Directive [5] (which utilizes approved lists of ingredients and ingredient forms) and potentially restrictive dosage limits to be based on a Codex model via the Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO) and World Health Organization (WHO) Nutrient Risk Assessment Project. [6]*
*There is also concern that Codex Alimentarius is an infringement on human rights, making Codex illegal under U.S. Constitutional law."

*from wiki.


----------



## email468 (Jun 4, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Its all conspiracy theories unless people hear it out of your TV, radio, or news paper. People can be slapped in the face with facts on the internet but unless it comes from the mainstream media than its a conspiracy theory because people now don't know what to believe.
> 
> I'll watch your vid micro.. Can you briefly explain what its about?
> 
> ...


The problem with the internet is the signal to noise ratio. Otherwise you are just buying into a different kind of bullshit. There is a whole lot of unsubstantiated claims but very little (or none - depending) scientifically acceptable evidence. Things that "sound good" or "feel right" are everywhere - things that are rigorously investigated by experts and non-experts alike are fewer and harder to come by.

And because unscrupulous are not above lying and deceiving, skepticism is warranted.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 4, 2008)

email468 said:


> And because unscrupulous are not above lying and deceiving, skepticism is warranted.


Undoubtedly... Skepticism is always welcome when any new info is presented as it should be.

My point being is that people can watch WTC7 fall down at free fall speed almost exclusively "because of fire" and still call someone like me a "conspiracy nut" because I question the official story. I guess I just have a little contempt for the other two thirds of the population that doesn't believe 911 was an inside job....(maybe more than 1/3 of the population believes 911 was an inside job ATM...)

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## email468 (Jun 4, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Undoubtedly... Skepticism is always welcome when any new info is presented as it should be.
> 
> My point being is that people can watch WTC7 fall down at free fall speed almost exclusively "because of fire" and still call someone like me a "conspiracy nut" because I question the official story. I guess I just have a little contempt for the other two thirds of the population that doesn't believe 911 was an inside job....(maybe more than 1/3 of the population believes 911 was an inside job ATM...)
> 
> ...


I am not a demolitions expert so couldn't say. I do know you can find an expert claiming just about anything. 

I also am no expert on 9/11 and fortunately moved from NYC long before that occurred. But I have watched many, many videos (and even did some reading) and remain unconvinced it was an "inside job". The most damning thing I would be willing to say is there is very good evidence that there were some folks who knew what was going to happen (or at least had a good idea) and probably could have prevented it.

But if you are saying the US gov't blew up the towers or shot missiles or whatever - in my opinion, the evidence isn't very good at all.

This is the same gov't that couldn't hide the fact that a past pres got a BJ in the oval office and the current pres allows torture of detainees - you think they can cover up their responsibility for the largest terrorist act on US soil? I mean skeptically speaking... that doesn't really add up.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 4, 2008)

Its cool email

I know you are fact based on most everything you say. I appreciate that, along with others.

Heres the first question that comes to my mind- "*Why didn't the pentagon release vids of the plane crash? Also, why did the FBI take the neighboring gas stations vid recording of the crash(the vid was released after a lawsuit)?* Whats your scientific based opinion behind that one? You do have opinions right 
YouTube - Here's something the government didn't want you to see




email468 said:


> I am not a demolitions expert so couldn't say. I do know you can find an expert claiming just about anything.
> 
> I also am no expert on 9/11 and fortunately moved from NYC long before that occurred. But I have watched many, many videos (and even did some reading) and remain unconvinced it was an "inside job". The most damning thing I would be willing to say is there is very good evidence that there were some folks who knew what was going to happen (or at least had a good idea) and probably could have prevented it.
> 
> ...


----------



## email468 (Jun 4, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Its cool email
> 
> I know you are fact based on most everything you say. I appreciate that, along with others.
> 
> ...


Honestly? I don't know why they didn't release the videos. Maybe they were afraid people would make up all kinds of stuff regarding the footage (haha).

I am not a scientist studying the crash site. You'd have to rely on them. (I mean the ones actually studying the site - not the ones doing armchair science like you and I).


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 4, 2008)

Im definitely against codex alimentarius, I just dont know if I believe the whole tap water aspartame thing...by the way ron paul wouldnt let codex alimentarius happen.


_The House of Representatives is scheduled to vote on the Central American Free Trade Agreement in the next two weeks, and one little-known provision of the agreement desperately needs to be exposed to public view. CAFTA, like the World Trade Organization, may serve as a forum for restricting or even banning dietary supplements in the U.S. _​_The Codex Alimentarius Commission, organized by the United Nations in the 1960s, is charged with harmonizing food and supplement rules between all nations of the world. Under Codex rules, even basic vitamins and minerals require a doctors prescription. The European Union already has adopted Codex-type regulations, regulations that will be in effect across Europe later this year. This raises concerns that the Europeans will challenge our relatively open market for health supplements in a WTO forum. This is hardly far-fetched, as Congress already has cravenly changed our tax laws to comply with a WTO order._
_Like WTO, CAFTA increases the possibility that Codex regulations will be imposed on the American public. Section 6 of CAFTA discusses Codex as a regulatory standard for nations that join the agreement. If CAFTA has nothing to do with dietary supplements, as CAFTA supporters claim, why in the world does it specifically mention Codex? _
_Unquestionably there has been a slow but sustained effort to regulate dietary supplements on an international level. WTO and CAFTA are part of this effort. Passage of CAFTA does not mean your supplements will be outlawed immediately, but it will mean that another international trade body will have a say over whether American supplement regulations meet international standards. And make no mistake about it, those international standards are moving steadily toward the Codex regime and its draconian restrictions on health freedom. So the question is this: Does CAFTA, with its link to Codex, make it more likely or less likely that someday you will need a doctors prescription to buy even simple supplements like Vitamin C? The answer is clear. CAFTA means less freedom for you, and more control for bureaucrats who do not answer to American voters. _
_Pharmaceutical companies have spent billions of dollars trying to get Washington to regulate your dietary supplements like European governments do. So far, that effort has failed in America, in part because of a 1994 law called the Dietary Supplement Health and Education Act. Big Pharma and the medical establishment hate this Act, because it allows consumers some measure of freedom to buy the supplements they want. Americans like this freedom, however  especially the health conscious Baby Boomers. _
_This is why the drug companies support WTO and CAFTA. They see international trade agreements as a way to do an end run around American law and restrict supplements through international regulations. _
_[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




[/FONT]The largely government-run health care establishment, including the nominally private pharmaceutical companies, want government to control the dietary supplement industry  so that only they can manufacture and distribute supplements. If that happens, as it already is happening in Europe, the supplements you now take will be available only by prescription and at a much higher cost  if they are available at all. This alone is sufficient reason for Congress to oppose the unconstitutional, sovereignty-destroying CAFTA bill._


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 4, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> ​
> _[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]
> 
> 
> ...


"Im definitely against codex alimentarius,"

Me too... I'm all set with asking my doctor for a prescription for some multivitamins. Whats next, will I need a prescription to buy some orange juice because it also contains vitamins? This is what I think of  Codex

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 5, 2008)

Politics is a game of distraction. why do you think gay marriage suddenly became such a big issue..

you just know what you believe and what you believe is up to you. the knowledge is out there. anything youd hope to ever know is always a voice away wether its your local pastor or the homeless man rambling to himself. its just to your perspective on the universe..

ive read enough books and websites, watched enough videos from every angle of every arguement. theres just so much stuff out there and so much stuff going on.. i sometimes find myself thirsting for more but i always seem to find that locked door you just can never open.

shits crazy if you just kick back and think about..


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 5, 2008)

I know for a fact that the government is hiding a shitload of stuff from us. Im talking a LOT of stuff. They just dont want the people to see it. There is a small group of people that run everything in the world and control all the mainstream media, so if they dont want us to see something then we dont see it, period. I wouldnt even be surprised if the government is working with aliens or something. I dont know man, I know the government isnt telling the truth but all this stuff is getting me confused, probably because of all the flouride Im drinking in my water its dumbing me down.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 5, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> shits crazy if you just kick back and think about..


No doubt 

I'm scared, I'll admit it.......

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 5, 2008)

try not to worry about it. yea it's scary as hell what could happen soon.
but hey, good always prevails. always has.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 5, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> try not to worry about it. yea it's scary as hell what could happen soon.
> but hey, good always prevails. always has.


Yeeaaasss... even if 80% of us die first- good always prevails... lol...


----------



## blonddie07 (Jun 6, 2008)

Fuck Codex. I read about that shit. If by any chance this actually happens, im stock piling on Animal Pak. I take these everyday... good shit to take with the rest of the crap i take for working out... but it has a ton of vitamins. Only bad thing is.. it smells HORRIBLE.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 6, 2008)

i'm buying tons of seeds for veggies. and a pretty decent sized elk could feed a family for half a year. 

we might not have to worry if we get enough people to know about it.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 6, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> i'm buying tons of seeds for veggies. and a pretty decent sized elk could feed a family for half a year.
> 
> * we might not have to worry if we get enough people to know about it*.


Thats right, lets start a truth revolution!! Spread the word! 

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## blonddie07 (Jun 6, 2008)

Esoteric Agenda


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

Having some standard, policies and regulations around food production is not a bad idea. We have to be careful how we implement them and who creates them.

We would not want someone introducing a wheat destroying crop into our agricultural system for example - that would be far more devastating than any of the dangers I've read about stemming from the regulations.


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 6, 2008)

Raw Hemp Seed is going to be very important in the future. It is also one of the best foods for your body.


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 6, 2008)

Hemp Oil is also great for you. Our favorite plant is so useful it's absolutely absurd that it's potential is being neglected.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 6, 2008)

Something tells me GM crops would still be legal tho...


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Something tells me GM crops would still be legal tho...


good thing - unless we want even more starving people. not every GM crop is bad (nor are all of them good) - cross breading is a genetic modification.

It isn't the technology - it is the implementation of the technology that is the problem.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 6, 2008)

one of the 3 videos i'm showing to everyone! 

others are of course codex, and gregg braden



blonddie07 said:


> Esoteric Agenda


----------



## twostarhotel (Jun 7, 2008)

email468 said:


> good thing - unless we want even more starving people. not every GM crop is bad (nor are all of them good) - cross breading is a genetic modification.
> 
> It isn't the technology - it is the implementation of the technology that is the problem.


yes indeed sir


----------



## twostarhotel (Jun 7, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> one of the 3 videos i'm showing to everyone!
> 
> others are of course codex, and gregg braden


yeah pretty awsome movie the best ive seen in awhile


check this out too pretty long but some very interesting stuff more stuff for your brain think about while your high

Ring of Power - Parts 1-5 - Sprword.com
Ring of Power - Parts 6-10 - Sprword.com
tell me what you think unless youve seen it already
talks about how pretty much ever since the jews mixed in with the egyptians they took over, that jesus was cleopatras and julius ceasars kid its crazy watch it


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 7, 2008)

sounds like a bunch of bumbo jumbo but i'll check it out


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 9, 2008)

Gregg Braden ... I own every one of his books.. good guy...


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 10, 2008)

2012 will be the begining of an unthinkable(to some) rate of change in natural evolution I believe.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 10, 2008)

that's pretty much what this topic is about. 

some significant change in earth, not the end of it


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 10, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> 2012 will be the begining of an unthinkable(to some) rate of change in natural evolution I believe.


I too would like to see a shift in consciousness... or even if 3rd dimension was destroyed completely- forcing all to move into the 4th and 5th dimension.. Would surely level the playing field..lol

Just my personal beliefs and observations- but it would appear there is a HUGE concentration of 'old souls' around these days.. as if something is going on that no one wants to miss... I know that's how it feels for me anyways... I can feel something coming...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

anyone remember Y2k? that shit almost wiped out the world as we know it. almost.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> anyone remember Y2k? that shit almost wiped out the world as we know it. almost.


LMFao... I hear ya... 

Dec. 2012 could pass without anything happening... then again these idiots could have gotten the date wrong as well...

Pull up a chair and lite a joint with me, my friend.. we shall wait and see...


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> anyone remember Y2k? that shit almost wiped out the world as we know it. almost.


remember y2k? ... vividly...
https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/65489-who-knows-2012-a-3.html#post869637


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LMFao... I hear ya...
> 
> Dec. 2012 could pass without anything happening... then again these idiots could have gotten the date wrong as well...
> 
> Pull up a chair and lite a joint with me, my friend.. we shall wait and see...



got my slippers on.


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

the next computer-generated panic will be 2038 (the UNIX leap-second bug).


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> the next computer-generated panic will be 2038 (the UNIX leap-second bug).


that's 26 years after we all die. moot point.


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> that's 26 years after we all die. moot point.


i don't know about all of us - but i doubt i'll make it to 2038 (not unless i live an unusually long life anyway).

at least i won't have to work my ass off fixing it in 2037 like 1999 was


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 10, 2008)

I just want to make everyone aware that a technologocal crisis is much much different than the world crisis currently begining. If the world net crashed it would cause many disruptions to normal life, but I don't believe it would be a threat to human life where as many of these others issues would. We must realize that our current lifestyle is not sustainable for future generations.


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> I just want to make everyone aware that a technologocal crisis is much much different than the world crisis currently begining. If the world net crashed it would cause many disruptions to normal life, but I don't believe it would be a threat to human life where as many of these others issues would. We must realize that our current lifestyle is not sustainable for future generations.


The correlation is the level of hysteria and misinformation surrounding both prospects.


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 10, 2008)

You are absolutely correct email! It's not anything to panic about - just prepare for coming changes or in other words ADAPT - something human beings seem to have a problem with from time to time. It also seems that everytime more truthful information becomes available even more propaganda & deceitful infomation are around.


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 10, 2008)

Have you heard of the new tomato scare in the U.S. - these things just keep piling up - it's unprecedented.


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 10, 2008)

Get ready to pay ridiculous prices at the grocery store!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

so much for pizza tonight. unless i want it without sauce.


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> Have you heard of the new tomato scare in the U.S. - these things just keep piling up - it's unprecedented.


sure have - but this is nothing new. what is unprecedented is the capacity to inform everyone right away (media/internet) and with the amount of people living under more severe conditions (largest populations on Earth... ever).

predicting a sea change is kind of like predicting the sun will rise tomorrow. If humanity survives things will change. One thing is certain - things (and people) change.

But tying those changes into some astronomical cycle (like the Mayan calendar) is not backed by any known science or evidence.


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> Get ready to pay ridiculous prices at the grocery store!


again, prices have been rising since grocery stores have been in existence. nothing unusual here - especially during wartime.

what is unusual is people seem surprised by rising prices!

those who do not remember the past are doomed into repeating it.


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> so much for pizza tonight. unless i want it without sauce.


don't sweat it - cooking kills salmonella. and your homegrown are fine.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> don't sweat it - cooking kills salmonella. and your homegrown are fine.


gotta be recipe for "bud sauce" somewhere.


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> gotta be recipe for "bud sauce" somewhere.


it may not be a red sauce but you can make olio style pasta with canna-butter!


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

I did want to add that I'm no Pollyanna - I see a lot of unique and unusual problems that require solutions or could spell doom for us. I just try not to obfuscate the issues with wishful thinking and mystical mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree. I was not trying to scare anyone I just find it amusing & yes cooking kills the bacteria that is in the tomatoes.


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 10, 2008)

Prices always rise, but this information boom is exactly what can cause an extremely quick rise. Just think about how fuel prices have always risen, but recently with all the media attention it has been going up faster than ever. They make it out to be like some kind of event or something. There are many other factors involved, but I believe the news & media is somewhat responsible for some of the fuel inflation going on. What do you think???


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> Prices always rise, but this information boom is exactly what can cause an extremely quick rise. Just think about how fuel prices have always risen, but recently with all the media attention it has been going up faster than ever. They make it out to be like some kind of event or something. There are many other factors involved, but I believe the news & media is somewhat responsible for some of the fuel inflation going on. What do you think???


I like to blame the news and other media on most of our current problems but i have no idea if i'm right or not!

here is something i believe without any evidence to back me up - i believe the economic crunch we are experiencing right now - is the very same economic crunch we should have experienced about 10 years ago - for which the tech, specifically computer/internet, industry temporarily saved us.


----------



## euthanatos93420 (Jun 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> sure have - but this is nothing new. what is unprecedented is the capacity to inform everyone right away (media/internet) and with the amount of people living under more severe conditions (largest populations on Earth... ever).
> 
> predicting a sea change is kind of like predicting the sun will rise tomorrow. If humanity survives things will change. One thing is certain - things (and people) change.
> 
> But tying those changes into some astronomical cycle (like the Mayan calendar) is not backed by any known science or evidence.


I'd like it here noted that this is the same science that has no idea how or why these ancient cultures have demonstrated astronomical knowledge far beyond their supposed technological level and that of our very recent fathers. Furthermore, how the Incas built city walls at the top of the Andes mountains carved to such perfection one cannot stick a pin through a seam though no mortar was used. Such city wall were built of 30-50 ton boulders for which we see no possible means of this ancient culture achieving.

Astrology is a metaphor. Just a story if you will designed to help us remember what's going on. Astronomical time versus Atomical time? Which is more real?


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 11, 2008)

euthanatos93420 said:


> I'd like it here noted that this is the same science that has no idea how or why these ancient cultures have demonstrated astronomical knowledge far beyond their supposed technological level and that of our very recent fathers. Furthermore, how the Incas built city walls at the top of the Andes mountains carved to such perfection one cannot stick a pin through a seam though no mortar was used. Such city wall were built of 30-50 ton boulders for which we see no possible means of this ancient culture achieving.
> 
> Astrology is a metaphor. Just a story if you will designed to help us remember what's going on. Astronomical time versus Atomical time? Which is more real?


Good questions!!! I'd like an answer too

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Good questions!!! I'd like an answer too
> 
> RON PAUL REVOLUTION
> 
> ~PEACE~


There is only one question i see and that is which is more real - atomic or astronomical time .. the answer is all time is a symbolic construct used to represent an occurrence - so my answer would be neither or both. They are both as real as you need them to be at the time. If we decided that a day is no longer made up of 24 hours - that doesn't change the rate of the Earth's spin - it just changes what symbol we use to denote that. This is more philosophic than scientific. 

It is akin to asking which calendar is more accurate the julian or the mayan - the answer is both - they measure different things and are both symbolic constructs.

But since I think you are more interested in the assertions being made, i'll address those as well...

Logically, the fact that their astronomical knowledge and buildings exist is proof enough that ancient cultures were capable of achieving the things they did with ancient technology. There have been a few folks (archaeologists) who have replicated ancient building techniques using ancient tools with great success. All other arguments for how the ancients acquired their technology is special pleading. They had the tools and the talent (and the slave labor to pull it off).

As for the astronomical knowledge - amazing as it is - is really nothing special. If you keep careful records for hundreds of years (as part of religious rites as the Mayans, Egyptians, and nearly every ancient peoples did), astronomical trends are not difficult to figure. I mean they weren't idiots. Heck the greeks had the Earth's circumference figured out pretty well and it is documented how they figured that one out. And why focus on the Mayans? The Sumerians, Babylonians, and of course the Egyptians all had equal (some had superior) knowledge of the heavens.

You'd be amazed at what you can learn about our sky with just some sticks and a piece of string if you're willing to do the work involved. The ancients were very, very willing.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> You'd be amazed at what you can learn about our sky with just some sticks and a piece of string if you're willing to do the work involved. The ancients were very, very willing.


Good answer! I was thinking it was something on those lines. It just amazes me. I guess 2000 years or so seems like a long time, and it only seems like in the last 200 years or so that we have exponentially evolved as a scientific race. So back in the day of making fires to cook your freshly speared deer, it amazes me that people were figuring out the "heavens". They just seemed primitive, but in actuality they had the "same" brain as present day man(just not the knowledge of our amazing technology)

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Good answer! I was thinking it was something on those lines. It just amazes me. I guess 2000 years or so seems like a long time, and it only seems like in the last 200 years or so that we have exponentially evolved as a scientific race. So back in the day of making fires to cook your freshly speared deer, it amazes me that people were figuring out the "heavens". They just seemed primitive, but in actuality they had the "same" brain as present day man(just not the knowledge of our amazing technology)
> 
> RON PAUL REVOLUTION
> 
> ~PEACE~


If you study history you'll find that humanity was delayed, set-back, regressed (however you want to put it) for about 1000-1500 years scientifically speaking. The Muslims took over the Arab world (which was the center of science and learning for a long time) and Christianity took over the old Roman Empire and the rest of Europe. Science did not die - but it was heavily wounded during this time since anything that contradicted the teachings of the church (Muslim or Christian - both equally persecute science that contradicts religious teachings) was condemned as heresy. And as you know, science is just chalk full of heresy. 

And while some sciences and culture continued to exist and even thrive during the "dark ages", it took the reformation and enlightenment to bring in the age of reason. And do you know what the folks were studying that brought about the enlightenment? Ancient (classical) texts, architecture, science and medicine. If they had access to the Mayan culture (or any old cultures from the Americas) they would have studied them too.

Heck - Brunelleschi had to go to Rome to study the architecture since that knowledge was lost before completing the Basilica in Florence! Many "modern" scientific discoveries are actually re-discoveries the ancients had already documented. God only knows what was lost in the terrible burning of the Library of Alexandria.

In many ways humanity was for more enlightened and advanced 1700-3000+ years ago than they were 500-1300 years ago (give or take a few centuries).


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> In many ways humanity was for more enlightened and advanced 1700-3000+ years ago than they were 500-1300 years ago (give or take a few centuries).


*Puts hand under chin to put my jaw back in place* Simply amazing!!!! I'm sure you know more about it than me. What a wild thought/truth(?).

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> *Puts hand under chin to put my jaw back in place* Simply amazing!!!! I'm sure you know more about it than me. What a wild thought/truth(?).
> 
> RON PAUL REVOLUTION
> 
> ~PEACE~


Don't take my word for it - read the history books. To be clear, I am not saying science came to a stand still because of religion. I am saying it limped along because of it. There were awesome discoveries and inventions during the dark ages (the telescope comes to mind).

Think about ancient Babylon, Alexandria and later Rome. Think about the Coliseum. What technology did the Romans have the Mayans didn't?

The middle agers had to "rediscover" cement (Latin: cementum) that was used daily in building projects in ancient Rome.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 11, 2008)

I have one theory of whats going to happen in 2012 based on some things I have heard. We are supposed to reach a new level of consciousness. Like all around us there is other beings and realities, like a parallel dimension or universe that souls and aliens or entities live in, and the problem is that us humans see everything in the 3rd dimension but there may be many more that we do not have the ability to see or interact with. In the physical human world we cannot see or communicate to this world.

In 2012, we might be able to enter into those different dimensions and interact with those beings and things. Its not as simple as it sounds though, if that happens its going to be a huge change much more drastic than every change in human history combined basically.


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

Philly_Buddah said:


> I have one theory of whats going to happen in 2012 based on some things I have heard. We are supposed to reach a new level of consciousness. Like all around us there is other beings and realities, like a parallel dimension or universe that souls and aliens or entities live in, and the problem is that us humans see everything in the 3rd dimension but there may be many more that we do not have the ability to see or interact with. In the physical human world we cannot see or communicate to this world.
> 
> In 2012, we might be able to enter into those different dimensions and interact with those beings and things. Its not as simple as it sounds though, if that happens its going to be a huge change much more drastic than every change in human history combined basically.


We are already aware of a 4th dimension called space-time and if string theory is correct there could be a multi-verse made up of nearly a dozen dimensions!

Also - we are already living in as many dimensions as exists - just because we are not aware of them doesn't mean we aren't already interacting with them.

I'm still scratching my head over what the Mayan calendar marking precession has to do with anything (other than marking precession) but i guess in a few more years we will see!!!

and i can hardly wait!


----------



## twostarhotel (Jun 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> We are already aware of a 4th dimension called space-time and if string theory is correct there could be a multi-verse made up of nearly a dozen dimensions!
> 
> Also - we are already living in as many dimensions as exists - just because we are not aware of them doesn't mean we aren't already interacting with them.
> 
> ...


ill admit email has got some knowledge, are you familiar with the atlantis theory? ive been watching some stuff on that latley, really wild stuff


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

twostarhotel said:


> ill admit email has got some knowledge, are you familiar with the atlantis theory? ive been watching some stuff on that latley, really wild stuff


No, I don't think I am.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> We are already aware of a 4th dimension called space-time and if string theory is correct there could be a multi-verse made up of nearly a dozen dimensions!
> 
> Also - we are already living in as many dimensions as exists - just because we are not aware of them doesn't mean we aren't already interacting with them.
> 
> ...


Isnt M theory the new standard? They found found a bunch of equations that worked for string theory, which I guess is a bad thing, and m theory which proposed an 11 dimension universe instead of a 10 dimension brought all the equations together or something like that...I saw a documentary on it on history channel


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Isnt M theory the new standard? They found found a bunch of equations that worked for string theory, which I guess is a bad thing, and m theory which proposed an 11 dimension universe instead of a 10 dimension brought all the equations together or something like that...I saw a documentary on it on history channel


I'm no cosmologist but my understanding is scientists are getting closer to be able to test some of string theory's predictions.

I'm sorry - I am not up on M theory.


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 11, 2008)

i think its actually 12 dimensions, and then the higher power which is known as god, so then it would be 13. we are moving into the 5th on march 21, 2013.


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 11, 2008)

YouTube - William Cooper: The U.S. UFO And Alien Coverup 1/10

YouTube - Secret Underground Bases & The NWO - Phil Schneider 2of7

Both these men ended up dead, supposedly for the information they revealed.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 12, 2008)

youre a funny guy


----------



## email468 (Jun 12, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> i think its actually 12 dimensions, and then the higher power which is known as god, so then it would be 13. we are moving into the 5th on march 21, 2013.


so perhaps you could explain calabi yau manifolds to me - i've been having trouble grasping the concept.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah E mail that sounds right. I believe we exist in all dimensions but its hard to interact with them. There is possibly another dimension with souls and things that we could interact with by Ouija boards and things. Its kind of weird to realize that all around you there is other dimensions that are always there but you cannot see them and cant interact with them most the time. I think if you can somehow access other dimensions and learn to use powers than you might be able to do things like move objects and fly and things that people have claimed to do before, but that would be the least of your interests after that. Because if you think about it, all of this around us is really similar to the matrix. Its a simple minded thought process to just think things are the way we are taught to think, but what you have to do is find a way to free your mind and realize all of this around us is not reality.

As a matter of fact I think its proven. Everything we see and perceive around us is just electronic signals in our brains. We are not seeing the raw reality of anything, its just interpretations of everything. Our brains dont normally work to see all dimensions, and I think very few people can even see 2 seperate dimensions, let alone all 12 or whatever. Possibly DMT or something could help you see other dimensions. I dont think us humans have any reliable way to teach someone how to reach those other dimensions yet. This is all kind of confusing and of course I dont know everything, but all of this might have something to do with whats going to happen in 2012. Possibly we could see a new dimension, or maybe all of them. Im not sure if it would be the same thing as being born again. Because when you were born you were very confused it was a whole new world and you needed to learn everything, it may be the same thing with other dimensions you have to get used to them over time and learn the ways of them just like us humans had to do to survive in this dimension and its ways so we probably wont understand all of it at first. 

Either way, I think we are getting ready to see some exciting things happening.


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 12, 2008)

Think of a radio signal, its like we are on a lower frequency then 5th density and up, therefore we cannot see them. They can see us, and show themselves to us if they want to because they are on that higher frequency.


----------



## email468 (Jun 12, 2008)

Higher (in number only - does not imply superior or better) dimensions can not interact with ours anymore than we can interact with the 1st and 2nd dimensions. Regardless what drugs we take, we are still equipped with what we got. We don't grow new senses (though it sure can feel like we do).

Not sure why folks insist on shoehorning fairy tales and mumbo-jumbo into every nook and cranny of science that is not clearly defined.

I guess i should be used to it by now.


----------



## indica71 (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe there is something to be said about Dec.21, 2012 it was said that all the shaman of the mayan indians saw was complete darkness. Hell, the way gas prices are, natural disasters, murders, riots, hunger, disease, temperature change and the animosity of the different countries, it may just be close to the end of the world.

Just try to be the best person you can be, and treat those how you would like to be treated, and trust and believe in a higher power everything will be all right!!!!


----------



## email468 (Jun 12, 2008)

indica71 said:


> Maybe there is something to be said about Dec.21, 2012 it was said that all the shaman of the mayan indians saw was complete darkness. Hell, the way gas prices are, natural disasters, murders, riots, hunger, disease, temperature change and the animosity of the different countries, it may just be close to the end of the world.
> 
> Just try to be the best person you can be, and treat those how you would like to be treated, and trust and believe in a higher power everything will be all right!!!!


Even if there were something to the 2012 business (which I don't believe there is - and we'll know in a few short years!) - sticking your head in the sand waiting for others to fix things is not the way to make things right.

We all have to be "the higher power" that makes things right otherwise this society will never advance.


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 12, 2008)

email468 said:


> Higher (in number only - does not imply superior or better) dimensions can not interact with ours anymore than we can interact with the 1st and 2nd dimensions. Regardless what drugs we take, we are still equipped with what we got. We don't grow new senses (though it sure can feel like we do).
> 
> Not sure why folks insist on shoehorning fairy tales and mumbo-jumbo into every nook and cranny of science that is not clearly defined.
> 
> I guess i should be used to it by now.


We only use 3.5 % of our DNA, science calls the rest of it "junk" DNA. well thats bullshit.The human brain is a very powerful thing and there is a lot more to tap into. Look at Cris Angel or David Blaine, they are able to read minds, walk through walls, levitate,walk on water and many other things. All of that stuff is real and it is possible. Through spiritual meditation and the awakening of your true self, you gain psychic abilities.


----------



## indica71 (Jun 12, 2008)

I respect and acknowledge intelligence and very smart intellectuals, because without intellectualism we would not be able to reason what is right or wrong. But damn I would really like to smoke what the hell you all are smoking because some of this is like Greek to me. Maybe I have to smoke some good weed and allow my brain to go to another plateau, than may be it would make sense to me. But hey 2 each his own man!!!!


----------



## Manjinken (Jun 12, 2008)

email468 said:


> Higher (in number only - does not imply superior or better) dimensions can not interact with ours anymore than we can interact with the 1st and 2nd dimensions. Regardless what drugs we take, we are still equipped with what we got. We don't grow new senses (though it sure can feel like we do).
> 
> Not sure why folks insist on shoehorning fairy tales and mumbo-jumbo into every nook and cranny of science that is not clearly defined.
> 
> I guess i should be used to it by now.



actually in one of my theories i believe the human consciousness may be able to perceive more than our physical 4 dimensions. One brilliant mind came to a theorized conclusion that certain things such as gravity or dark matter is multidimensional. They are not bound by staying in only 4 dimensions as we are not bound by staying in one physical dimension. But our brain and consciousness is a complex tool that could very well work the same way. what if our mind can exist and does exist in every dimension? or at least more of them. what if our dreams are another reality. what if our thoughts and feelings come from other dimensions? 

i believe 5 or 6th dimensions define choice. a timeline pathway that we take. for every decision we make or have branches off into infinite parallel universe. but i believe you are only you. your consciousness can only exists in one place. if you could copy your brain into another person, you could NOT be both. you have one "SOUL". so are there other me's? well eventually i broke past this stage of thinking. what if we exist as ourself in every universe or dimension at the same time, and we collect and switch through them, or at least have the power to? you would have done everything and been everywhere, thus making us almost godlike, holding Akashic records in our own selfs.

either way if our mind is a gateway, can certain drugs help us use it?

reality isn't as easy to perceive as you think. the world is not as solid and concrete as you think it is. think about how paradoxical human personality can be. everyone is equal, i dont believe in hypocrites, why is someone bound to be one thing and not another. their not. everything has a balance, and if this is true, for everything that is, is also isnt at the same time. further following this. we just think a certain way because its all we've been taught or raised to believe.


----------



## email468 (Jun 12, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> We only use 3.5 % of our DNA, science calls the rest of it "junk" DNA. well thats bullshit.The human brain is a very powerful thing and there is a lot more to tap into. Look at Cris Angel or David Blaine, they are able to read minds, walk through walls, levitate,walk on water and many other things. All of that stuff is real and it is possible. Through spiritual meditation and the awakening of your true self, you gain psychic abilities.


The amount of DNA we use or do not use has NOTHING to do with the amount of brain we use. 

News flash: Cris Angel and David Blaine are performing magicians!! They are tricking you (and me and the rest of their audience). It is a magic trick.

And wrestling is fake and there is no Santa Claus.
Do i really need to explain this?


----------



## email468 (Jun 12, 2008)

indica71 said:


> I respect and acknowledge intelligence and very smart intellectuals, because without intellectualism we would not be able to reason what is right or wrong. But damn I would really like to smoke what the hell you all are smoking because some of this is like Greek to me. Maybe I have to smoke some good weed and allow my brain to go to another plateau, than may be it would make sense to me. But hey 2 each his own man!!!!


not sure if you are talking to me - but it ain't smoking it is studying and reading and thinking critically which helps.


----------



## email468 (Jun 12, 2008)

Manjinken said:


> actually in one of my theories i believe the human consciousness may be able to perceive more than our physical 4 dimensions. One brilliant mind came to a theorized conclusion that certain things such as gravity or dark matter is multidimensional. They are not bound by staying in only 4 dimensions as we are not bound by staying in one physical dimension. But our brain and consciousness is a complex tool that could very well work the same way. what if our mind can exist and does exist in every dimension? or at least more of them. what if our dreams are another reality. what if our thoughts and feelings come from other dimensions?
> 
> i believe 5 or 6th dimensions define choice. a timeline pathway that we take. for every decision we make or have branches off into infinite parallel universe. but i believe you are only you. your consciousness can only exists in one place. if you could copy your brain into another person, you could NOT be both. you have one "SOUL". so are there other me's? well eventually i broke past this stage of thinking. what if we exist as ourself in every universe or dimension at the same time, and we collect and switch through them, or at least have the power to? you would have done everything and been everywhere, thus making us almost godlike, holding Akashic records in our own selfs.
> 
> ...


I don't think I've expressed my views on reality but to save us time i am fully aware there are more things in heaven and earth horatio. 

But that does not excuse speculation being passed off as some kind of real knowledge - it is belief and imagination... nothing more.


----------



## Manjinken (Jun 12, 2008)

agreed. david blaine is a street magician. chris angel is a tv magician. their both fake, it is not real magic. they are perspective, hand eye, and physics experts.

they are both however exceptional endurance artists. david blaine stood on a 10 story tower for 36 hours, than jumped off into a pile of boxes. that was awesome.


----------



## email468 (Jun 12, 2008)

Manjinken said:


> agreed. david blaine is a street magician. chris angel is a tv magician. their both fake, it is not real magic. they are perspective, hand eye, and physics experts.
> 
> they are both however exceptional endurance artists. david blaine stood on a 10 story tower for 36 hours, than jumped off into a pile of boxes. that was awesome.


They are indeed very good at what they do.


----------



## Manjinken (Jun 12, 2008)

email468 said:


> I don't think I've expressed my views on reality but to save us time i am fully aware there are more things in heaven and earth horatio.
> 
> But that does not excuse speculation being passed off as some kind of real knowledge - it is belief and imagination... nothing more.



understandably so. i base my theories off of experience, inference and science(both fact and theory)


----------



## email468 (Jun 12, 2008)

Manjinken said:


> understandably so. i base my theories off of experience, inference and science(both fact and theory)


a good combination. I tend to stick strictly with the science side which is why i tend to be a curmudgeon. But in my defense, I am always willing to listen to contrary logical, rational, scientific-based evidence. When the facts change, I change my mind and I have no problem discovering I am or have been wrong.

In fact, a very large part of me hopes and wishes I am wrong. I just see no real evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 12, 2008)

Most of the stuff I am saying on here is not facts or proven though. I should let you know that I am a very intelligent person and a rational person, but I have also researched a ton of stuff and had a lot of time by myself to wonder about these things. I find myself having abilities that others dont, or at least I dont notice. I havent been able to perfect these abilities but I am trying to. Very weird things....and I am not crazy. I have stories I could tell you, but not right this moment.

These experiences, along with the research Ive done, and just feelings that Ive had have led me to believe that there is MUCH more than just the physical world. Just the fact of how much certain drugs can change our minds and how we perceive things proves that there is more out there, and everything is not as it seems. Learning all of this had led me to be confused, but still I feel much more intelligent now, I feel that I am on my way to enlightenment and reaching other places. I believe something will happen in 2012, and it will be big. However, do the research yourself and then decide what you want to believe.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 13, 2008)

me and alx420 were watching about the predictions sabout 2012, and how the bible is code for the future and shit. it was crazy. its like we are suppose to be gone. yuou kno?


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

Philly_Buddah said:


> Most of the stuff I am saying on here is not facts or proven though. I should let you know that I am a very intelligent person and a rational person, but I have also researched a ton of stuff and had a lot of time by myself to wonder about these things. I find myself having abilities that others dont, or at least I dont notice. I havent been able to perfect these abilities but I am trying to. Very weird things....and I am not crazy. I have stories I could tell you, but not right this moment.
> 
> These experiences, along with the research Ive done, and just feelings that Ive had have led me to believe that there is MUCH more than just the physical world. Just the fact of how much certain drugs can change our minds and how we perceive things proves that there is more out there, and everything is not as it seems. Learning all of this had led me to be confused, but still I feel much more intelligent now, I feel that I am on my way to enlightenment and reaching other places. I believe something will happen in 2012, and it will be big. However, do the research yourself and then decide what you want to believe.


I've been an amateur astronomer nearly 40 years and interested in cosmology for most of that time. Along with other scientific interests, I am also very interested in magic (sleight-of-hand, cold reading -- that kind of stuff but have looked into "magick" at a point in my life), myths, history and religion.

So I think it is safe to say I've done a bit of research.


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 13, 2008)

You don't have to wait till 2012 - look around - the world is changing now! That's why this thread is so popular - people are waking up - seeing things differently - thinking differently - that's what it's all about. I predict something will happen in America by then - don't know what though.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 13, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> You don't have to wait till 2012 - look around - the world is changing now! That's why this thread is so popular - people are waking up - seeing things differently - thinking differently - that's what it's all about. I predict something will happen in America by then - don't know what though.


+1. It's that whole 'indigo children' thing...


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 13, 2008)

YouTube - 62 KIDS ENCOUNTER UFOS AND ALIENS BEINGS

why would 62 children lie?


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> YouTube - 62 KIDS ENCOUNTER UFOS AND ALIENS BEINGS
> 
> why would 62 children lie?


For many reasons. Do you recall the wave of "satanic child molestations" sweeping the country a few years ago which turned out to be lies? Far more than 62 children by the way.

why would they have lied? I don't know - but they did.


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> You don't have to wait till 2012 - look around - the world is changing now! That's why this thread is so popular - people are waking up - seeing things differently - thinking differently - that's what it's all about. I predict something will happen in America by then - don't know what though.


Yes and the world has been changing for the past 3 or 4 billion years and humans for at least the last 100,000 years or so (depending on where you draw the homo sapiens line) and we will continue to change. So it sounds like business as usual and nothing special then.

But i'm glad to see some people already sliding away from 2012 as being the definitive date.


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 13, 2008)

email468 said:


> For many reasons. Do you recall the wave of "satanic child molestations" sweeping the country a few years ago which turned out to be lies? Far more than 62 children by the way.
> 
> why would they have lied? I don't know - but they did.


That might have been in the US, but this was in Africa.Children don't lie, and you cant say they are because you don't know. 

Ignorance is the social disease of history that has clouded our minds and dulled our brains. Is the evil that men do, the reason history repeats, and the cause of intolerance. I will deny ignorance.


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> That might have been in the US, but this was in Africa.Children don't lie, and you cant say they are because you don't know.
> 
> Ignorance is the social disease of history that has clouded our minds and dulled our brains. Is the evil that men do, the reason history repeats, and the cause of intolerance. I will deny ignorance.


So you are saying only children in the US lie? Children don't lie? Do you have any kids?

You can't say they aren't lying because you don't know. See how that works?

I agree ignorance is a social disease and I am doing my best to trample it out.


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 13, 2008)

No i'm not saying children only lie in the us,i was talking about the satanic thing you mentioned happening in this country. Why would children lie though? A child has no reason to lie.


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> No i'm not saying children only lie in the us,i was talking about the satanic thing you mentioned happening in this country. Why would children lie though? A child has no reason to lie.


A child is easily influenced by adults and their peers. They also may be misinterpreting what they are seeing. 

Anecdote and testimonials are not very good evidence of anything. Unlike in courts of law, in science, they are not acceptable forms of evidence.


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 13, 2008)

So you're saying that all 62 of these children were told to lie about an alien visitation by adults and their peers?I'm sorry but that sounds quite ridiculous to me. "Ok kids, lets tell everyone that aliens visited us and it'll be really funny!" yea right! kids wouldnt be able to lie about it.When i watch this video, i see serious looks on these kid's faces as they are speaking.These kids cant be Emmy Award winning actors either, they're kids! All the kids drew pictures of what they saw, there was no misinterpretation. Id rather have a child's testimonial then an adult's testimonial anyday. Children tell it like they see it.


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> So you're saying that all 62 of these children were told to lie about an alien visitation by adults and their peers?I'm sorry but that sounds quite ridiculous to me. "Ok kids, lets tell everyone that aliens visited us and it'll be really funny!" yea right! kids wouldnt be able to lie about it.When i watch this video, i see serious looks on these kid's faces as they are speaking.These kids cant be Emmy Award winning actors either, they're kids! All the kids drew pictures of what they saw, there was no misinterpretation. Id rather have a child's testimonial then an adult's testimonial. Children tell it like they see it, they don't lie.


Let me get this straight - a group of kids lying sounds ridiculous but flying saucers and alien dudes running around doesn't?
You'll forgive me if I don't agree with your idea of what can be considered ridiculous.

you are credulous. I am not. bring me an alien body or a piece of UFO .. something.. anything that can't be faked and i'll be right there with you. I would love to verify extraterrestrial life - it would be thrilling!

But until that time comes - yes these kids are lying or misinterpreting events.

and if you think you can look at someone and determine if they are lying - i predict some folks are really going to screw you over ... and no - i'm not a psychic.

I really don't know where you get the idea that kids don't lie. Especially when i gave you an example of many, many children from all parts of our nation caught lying. so yes -- kids can and do lie... often.

I understand - you want to believe so you'll believe just about anything that fits your worldview. But don't expect everyone to swallow this malarky without raising some counterpoints.


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> Children tell it like they see it.


Not true. Children and adults.. everyone tells it the way they think or believe they see it. Sometimes we are accurate - more often we are not.

Our vision is poor, our memory corrupt, and our brain interprets. We have selective vision and often miss or completely overlook obvious things.

we are very poor eyewitnesses.


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok so you need to see some evidence to believe., What do you think about the Roswell incident and area 51.What about all the ufo videos that are out there? How do you explain them?


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> Ok so you need to see some evidence to believe., What do you think about the Roswell incident and area 51.What about all the ufo videos that are out there? How do you explain them?


what do i think of roswell/area 51 and youtube UFO videos? If i had to choose just one word it would be... bullshit. 

yes, i need to see (physical) evidence to believe. 

to be honest, i don't have to explain the videos at all. The burden of proof is on the one making the claim. If the claim can be falsified (faked) or the evidence can't be presented because of some big secret cover-up then there is no evidence.

In fact, i think the video makers need to explain why - if UFOs are all over the place as they seem to claim - why no physical evidence exists?

I mean if the aliens are smart enough to be able to cover their tracks of physical evidence - you'd think they'd know better than to let some youtuber video tape them, right? doesn't that stand to reason?


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 13, 2008)

Quiet Email468, the aliens can hear your thoughts and if they know you think they don't exist, why they will just scoop you up in the middle of the night, slip you a roofie and perform sick twisted experiments on you.

Actually the odds are 1 in 340 million that there is another species of life outside of earth that has the ability to communicate outside of its own planet. Look how long it took for human beings to evolve after the big bang. I think we are as sophisticated as it gets.


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> Quiet Email468, the aliens can hear your thoughts and if they know you think they don't exist, why they will just scoop you up in the middle of the night, slip you a roofie and perform sick twisted experiments on you.


Don't worry - i have my tin foil hat.



The Dude 4552 said:


> Actually the odds are 1 in 340 million that there is another species of life outside of earth that has the ability to communicate outside of its own planet. Look how long it took for human beings to evolve after the big bang. I think we are as sophisticated as it gets.


is that directly from Drake or is it updated? Considering the vastness of the universe - those are actually pretty good odds!


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 13, 2008)

It was a statistic I heard whilst watching a Discovery channel Doc _100 Greatest Discoveries: Astronomy._

It's funny seeing Bill Nye in a serious role, i was used to watching his videos in science class grade 6.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 13, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> We only use 3.5 % of our DNA, science calls the rest of it "junk" DNA. well thats bullshit.The human brain is a very powerful thing and there is a lot more to tap into. Look at Cris Angel or David Blaine, they are able to read minds, walk through walls, levitate,walk on water and many other things. All of that stuff is real and it is possible. Through spiritual meditation and the awakening of your true self, you gain psychic abilities.


LMFAO, yeah cris angel mustve somehow reached into the inner realms of his mind lol, fuck thats funny, I watch his show and I wonder to myself, hmmm I wonder if theres anyone dumb enough to believe this shit, now I have my answer


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 13, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> It was a statistic I heard whilst watching a Discovery channel Doc 100 Greatest Inventions: Astronomy.
> 
> It's funny seeing Bill Nye in a serious role, i was used to watching his videos in science class grade 6.


Bill nye is the shit, I owe so much of my knowledge of science to him lol


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah, when all my science and bio teachers failed me, Bill Nye was there to show me the ways of mitosis and meiosis...


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey I dont know if this has been said but research stufff on Indigo Children and Crystal children and stuff of that nature. It is said that the Indigo Children when they realize there potential will be the leaders of the new world that is to come one day. 60% of people between 14-25 are indigo and 90%of children under14 are crystal, So it is possible these children will be the leaders after Nibiru has gone.

Peace


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Also the odds of there not being another lifeform on other planets is......you would have a better chance of winning a 6 number lottery with 49 picks, the 6/49, 5 weeks in a row. So there is a chance that there is not but it is very unlikely.


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 13, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> Quiet Email468, the aliens can hear your thoughts and if they know you think they don't exist, why they will just scoop you up in the middle of the night, slip you a roofie and perform sick twisted experiments on you.
> 
> Actually the odds are 1 in 340 million that there is another species of life outside of earth that has the ability to communicate outside of its own planet. Look how long it took for human beings to evolve after the big bang. I think we are as sophisticated as it gets.


Dude how do you come up with those odds man? How can you believe the big bang theory? One day back in time a person came up with the notion of the big bang theory and then everyone believed him ? How do you know the big bang theory was actually what happened? I do know aliens are real and they have been visiting our planet for a long time now. The government knows about them,and it wasn't a weather balloon that crashed in Roswell, New Mexico in 1947, it was an alien craft. Which contained alien bodies, some were alive and some were dead. The government has established good contact with the aliens ever since.

This video series not only proves the existence of UFOS and extraterrestrials but it also proves the U.S. Government is lying on this issue. 400 witnesses in any case is proof positive. The Title for this series is called the Disclosure Project.
If there was ever a lie told by anyone, no lie is bigger than the lie that the U.S. government has told to mankind (the world) about the existence of UFOS and extraterrestrials. The U.S. Government is purposely keeping every person on this planet in the darkness on the true light on this matter. They say that the only proof of life was found in fossilized bacteria recovered from a meteor; this was said at a televised NASA news conference. This was said to try to appease everyone in the world from hiding the real truth about life outside planet earth because information had surfaced by Sgt. Homer Rowlett's daughter about the UFO and Alien Beings recovered at Roswell by her father: Sgt. Homer Rowlett in 1947

YouTube - This Series Proves The Existence Of UFOS pt1.


Watch it.
this too. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zSc8M5N-78


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> Dude how do you come up with those odds man? How can you believe the big bang theory? One day back in time a person came up with the notion of the big bang theory and then everyone believed him ? How do you know the big bang theory was actually what happened? I do know aliens are real and they have been visiting our planet for a long time now. The government knows about them,and it wasn't a weather balloon that crashed in Roswell, New Mexico in 1947, it was an alien craft. Which contained alien bodies, some were alive and some were dead. The government has established good contact with the aliens ever since.
> 
> This video series not only proves the existence of UFOS and extraterrestrials but it also proves the U.S. Government is lying on this issue. 400 witnesses in any case is proof positive. The Title for this series is called the Disclosure Project.
> If there was ever a lie told by anyone, no lie is bigger than the lie that the U.S. government has told to mankind (the world) about the existence of UFOS and extraterrestrials. The U.S. Government is purposely keeping every person on this planet in the darkness on the true light on this matter. They say that the only proof of life was found in fossilized bacteria recovered from a meteor; this was said at a televised NASA news conference. This was said to try to appease everyone in the world from hiding the real truth about life outside planet earth because information had surfaced by Sgt. Homer Rowlett's daughter about the UFO and Alien Beings recovered at Roswell by her father: Sgt. Homer Rowlett in 1947
> ...



Please describe big bang theory and why you don't think it is possible with citations and allow me a refutation and you can get one rebuttal also. I will then watch the videos... deal?
Bonus points if you can PROVE you KNOW aliens have visited (believing really hard does not count).


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 13, 2008)

i didn't say it wasn't possible, it very well could be what happened, but how do we know it actually did happen? No one was there to see it happen.


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> i didn't say it wasn't possible, it very well could be what happened, but how do we know it actually did happen? No one was there to see it happen.


Fair enough. Are you familiar with something called cosmic background radiation (CBR)? If not, it is a good thing to get familiar with as it can help prove and explain a good bit about our universe.

Here is a very good article on the best observable proof:
Proof of Big Bang Seen by Space Probe, Scientists Say

I should mention that i disagree with the tile of that article. It is evidence in favor of big bang theory - but it is not "proof". The discovery of CBR is very good evidence but is just one bit of evidence in an arsenal of proof.

The "no one was there to see it happen" isn't really an argument. There is plenty from the past we didn't witness but is obviously still true. I mean we weren't around when dinosaurs roamed the Earth but creationists aside, there is no debate if they existed or not.

That's not to say there isn't any good arguments against big bang theory but so far no evidence has been presented that negates big bang theory - but more importantly all of its predictions that we have been able to observe have been correct so the theory is looking pretty good - within acceptable error bars. 

But like all science there is always a possibility of a new discovery negating big bang theory at which point we must abandon in favor of a new theory which does not go against observable evidence. that is the nature of science.

I am saying all this to ensure you that i do not just think critically and skeptically regarding unusual things like UFOs and other things we are discussing but i also apply it to scientific discussions as well.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 13, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> i didn't say it wasn't possible, it very well could be what happened, but how do we know it actually did happen? No one was there to see it happen.


how do you know that we have had contact with aliens for years, you saw the aliens? wait dont answer that lol  I think there is most likely life out there maybe even intelligent life, but all the galactic federation of light nonsense your buying into is a bunch of garbage imho


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 13, 2008)

The coming time we'll see the truth finally revealed The truth about the true origins of humanity and about who you really are has been quite circumvented by your sciences. Instead, an extensive mid linking operation wows quickly to infect about the beginnings of civilization. These historical authors manifestly fail to answer a number of questions concerning the anomalies and gaps in the evidence that has been amassed. The sum total amounts to a collection of illogical speculation and unconnected hypothesis that fly in the face of any objective inquiry into the facts. But divine the inspired evolution did indeed take place. But the part that is covered up is that these ancient points of origin occurred in a far distant extra terrestrial environment.


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 13, 2008)

December 21, 2012 = Galactic Alignment. What happens is way beyond me - could be nothing, but could be something. I'm not changing the date I just think major changes are happening now. That date is simply when everything aligns to my knowledge.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 13, 2008)

How long have you guys known about 2012? I have never heard of it until roughly 6 months ago. 

I'm just trying to see how much we should really think about this thing? Have people known about this for ages? How many people predicted something would happen at 2012 besides the Indians?

I guess I'm curious if this is really something to worry about, or if its just a myth that people like to speculate but nothing ever changes. *So feel free to blow me away with your knowledge and history of who predicted 2012 and whats going to happen. *

I heard that the Indian calender ended at 2012, maybe they(the Indians) just figured that they wouldn't live much past the year 2000, so they ended at 2012 because they would update their calender is coming years? Idk, just a thought?

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> The coming time we'll see the truth finally revealed The truth about the true origins of humanity and about who you really are has been quite circumvented by your sciences. Instead, an extensive mid linking operation wows quickly to infect about the beginnings of civilization. These historical authors manifestly fail to answer a number of questions concerning the anomalies and gaps in the evidence that has been amassed. The sum total amounts to a collection of illogical speculation and unconnected hypothesis that fly in the face of any objective inquiry into the facts. But divine the inspired evolution did indeed take place. But the part that is covered up is that these ancient points of origin occurred in a far distant extra terrestrial environment.


You make some pretty bold claims amongst the rambling so i was hoping for some clarification.

What is the date of the coming time - or does that mean anytime in the future?

So are you saying all of our science is false or just parts of it? Which parts, specifically, are false? What and where is your proof? If you have no proof why do you believe in spite of the evidence to the contrary?

what is a mid-linking operation? Be specific.

Name "these historical authors" and enumerate the questions they fail to answer. Provide information why we should care about these authors and the questions they do not answer.

The following is a very nice summation of your post:


> The sum total amounts to a collection of illogical speculation and unconnected hypothesis that fly in the face of any objective inquiry into the facts.


Yes -- that is your post alright but i am trying my best to make "objective inquiries" into your "illogical speculation and unconnected hypothesis". 

By extraterrestrial life starting life on earth - I can say that RNA strands (or the building blocks of same) traveling through space and beginning life on Earth - that is an accepted scientific theory that gets some pretty good evidence in its favor from time to time. But this is a naturalistic theory so no need to invoke anything divine. Is this what you are talking about? if so, why all the superfluous verbiage? If this isn't what you are talking about - then what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> How long have you guys known about 2012? I have never heard of it until roughly 6 months ago.
> 
> I'm just trying to see how much we should really think about this thing? Have people known about this for ages? How many people predicted something would happen at 2012 besides the Indians?
> 
> ...


I have known for at least ten years. When you study astronomy you soon learn about precession and that leads to the mayan calendars.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 13, 2008)

email468 said:


> I have known for at least ten years. When you study astronomy you soon learn about precession and that leads to the mayan calendars.


Teach me about astronomy, I want to learn. I'm sure you have all sorts of good links on the subject. (PM me if you want) How did you learn..?... Where you self taught or did you go to school for it first? I would like to learn about astronomy 101 first, and then into the deeper stuff.  (thanks.....maybe)

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~

Edit- Also, do you know why they stopped at 2012? Did they say the world would end or is that where they just stopped keeping records??


----------



## email468 (Jun 13, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> Teach me about astronomy, I want to learn. I'm sure you have all sorts of good links on the subject. (PM me if you want) How did you learn..?... Where you self taught or did you go to school for it first? I would like to learn about astronomy 101 first, and then into the deeper stuff.  (thanks.....maybe)
> 
> RON PAUL REVOLUTION
> 
> ...


I'll PM you.


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 13, 2008)

I am going to make a prediction:

On December 21, 2012 Will Smith will get back into rap music and the Earth will implode as a result.

On a more serious note, out of threats to my health and safety, I am not concerned so much about 2012 than about whats going on in Canada and the world with regards to Codex Alimentarius.

If you are not aware of it, look it up, as it is very real. It is a set of food restrictions that will go into effect December 2009 and is projected to reach worldwide implementation by 2012 (interestingly enough, considering the thread topic). 

Said code will ban the use of all generic vitamins and minerals (with the exception of a small few) and deem them illegal narcotics. Vitamin C, D, Gingo Biloba, all illegal. What the Codex board decides to keep they will restrict the dosage to 1/100th of the dose required to have any positive effect (making these drugs useless). 

The code also will require seven of the twelve pesticides banned by the UN in 1994 to be re-implemented and used widespread on all crops. It will require all livestock (beef, poultry) be injected with Monsantos' rGBH, a growth hormone to stimulate milk, egg, and bodymass production.

It is said that the effects of these codes will result in the death of 4 BILLION people, most in third world countries, from starvation, cancers, and ill-nutrition.

This concerns me a hell of a lot more than of a suspected 2012 doomsday as predicted by pagans thousands of years ago.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 14, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> On a more serious note, out of threats to my health and safety, I am not concerned so much about 2012 than about whats going on in Canada and the world with regards to Codex Alimentarius.
> 
> If you are not aware of it, look it up, as it is very real. It is a set of food restrictions that will go into effect December 2009 and is projected to reach worldwide implementation by 2012 (interestingly enough, considering the thread topic).
> 
> ...


It concerns me too. But if you tell anyone, whos going to believe you until its actually being implemented. You can tell someone something until your face turns blue and they won't get it until it starts to directly effect them.

I also believe its a more serious subject than 2012.

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 14, 2008)

Who does not believe in aliens? I am not even going to get into this too much but the evidence is overwhelming that there is aliens. There have been millions of reports of seeing aliens and being abducted, why would millions of people lie? Also I think its pretty likely out of the billion or so other galaxies out there and the different dimensions that other intelligent lifeforms do exist out there.

Why does everybody always say things like "I need solid proof"...Maybe some things are just obvious and they need no solid proof, you just have to see and experience for yourself. For example, how in the hell could we get actual proof that aliens exist??? As soon as you found an alien the government would take it away and you would probably mysteriously die or disappear before you could say anything. As for other dimensions, there is no way to prove that except to experience it for yourself and see it with your own eyes. And as far as this 2012 thing, you know the evidence and the prophecies, but the only real proof will show on December 21, 2012 and then we will all see what happens. Either way, with 2012 coming and all these other drastic changes happening we are in for some chaotic and exciting times, eventful if nothing else.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 14, 2008)

I believe there is most likely life out there, maybe even intellignet...are they in cohootz with the gov't... absolutely not no way in hell. There have been million of people reporting seeing aliens or being abducted?...I dont think so, a lot of people have claimed to see a ufo, but a ufo is just that, unidentified....anyone that claims to have been abducted is probably just insane


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 14, 2008)

This last stage of the struggles to transform your reality revolves around a number of vital points, the most important is the distribution of a long laid multitude of prosperity programs which is tied to the emergence of the new world wide banking system and the new hard backed currency system. these are designed to break the enormous power bound held tightly by your last dark kammel. once this all comes on line, the end of the present U.S regime and its many global cronies can swiftly follow. during the ensuing indictment's, a large number of announcements will signal the start of the holy new beneficent reality for mother earth's surface humanity, a cornucopia of new technology's will come floating in and this will coincide the revelation of your true historiant of forecast of your glorious destiny. A protracted first contact mission is unique in the annals of our fleet. Below us turns a most beautiful and powerful realm upon which you are most graciously allowed to reside. Mother earth like you, desires deeply to move on in the return to to her former pristine state. this leads the entire solars system to revert also to her former fully consciouses self. This is what the term ascension or enlightenment refers to. this multi dimensional awareness is attained by merging your spiritual realities with the physical. This procedure opens up a vast new world that most of you can barley imagine, think of it, you become a true physical angel, able to use your powerful resources to carry out the timely unveiling of this present creation. This destiny awaits you once your present soldier is completed. Thus while our world allies are breaking to ahead cant be regarded as the great breach that finally frees you from the long tyranny of the annuities last and most stubborn minions. This group of misguided ones has held you in bondage to their unjust cause for almost 9 millenia, from the time of the great destruction of humanity. My fire to the present day, this theoriant of your history has been recast, using a blend of invention and misdirection of the truth and makes up what you call recored history. todays events are merely the current installment of this new fantasy.The coming time we'll see the truth finally revealed.The truth about the true origins of humanity and about who you really are has been quite circumvented by your sciences. Instead, an extensive mid linking operation wows quickly to infect about the beginnings of civilization. These historical authors manifestly fail to answer a number of questions concerning the anomalies and gaps in the evidence that has been amassed. The sum total amounts to a collection of illogical speculation and unconnected hypothesis that fly in the face of any objective inquiry into the facts. But divine the inspired evolution did indeed take place. But the part that is covered up is that these ancient points of origin occurred in a far distant extraterrestrial environment. The final great link to full consciousnesses was accomplished by a special divine intervention requested by earth citizens and approved by heaven. The fall of earths surface humanity into a limited consciousness was brought about by the ancestors of the group that is your dark kammel. This dark kammel traces its origins to Atlantis.where it devloped its unquenchable lust for power. Many times in the past few decades and using its time travel capabilities, this dark group secretly sought to interfere with past history to save Atlantis from her fate. The sinking of Atlantis was an over reach of their power and cut short the experiments being done on earth humans. Which had they been finished would have ensured the total submission of the human entity. These medal some expeditions were divinely permitted to fail. These failures to alter earths main time path left these mischief makers with only one outcome. Ultimately nullifying all there attempts to hang on to power. This discouraging prospect quite failed to bring them to there senses and the decision was made to keep them in power as long as possible. Rather than to recant and help humanity build a new and more benevolent world. This irrational stance was bold struck by the devolution that some how way could still be found to duck out of want the divine told them time and time again. The resulting to kammel directives continued to create omega that surrounds you today. Once you understand the routes of the present circumstances, you are better able to comprehend the insane directives of your power elites. You are watching the point in history when the darks of tusnis brings on their downfall. This fate hangs a like a paw over the amends of the day.Many factors are coming into play now that leave the dark with only two choices as it sees it. To abandon its plans for global control or commit a form of global suicide, these 2 alternatives haunt the decision making process of the directance of the kammel as they plan their version of the current end game. Those galactic personnel assigned to monitor the inner workings of the kammel inform us that the new or is irrational an ill considered directives being issued are assigned at the moment when the dark finally succumbs to the light is actually quite near. The process of the tradition against the dark is forcing it to make decisions that are hurdling it toward the fate consigned to it by heaven. The kammel urges forward like some short circuiting optomon and a sense of doom is beginning to provoke its every move, yet there residual power does for now defer there downfall. This on next stand off is intensified by the kammels commitment to the polices that reflect the original plan concocted by their former overlords.A choice that ensures that its days are numbered, the dark can act only according to its own sacred philosophy and this inflexibility has become its Achilles heal. This situation is best viewed within the larger frame work of the creators plan. This time in your history is when you will leave the fratine millenia of darkness and amnesia behind you and enter a time of remembrance. During this period you regain your lost self and remember who you truly are, with this under your belt, you can complete your metamorphosis into your fully conscious self. This process substantiates your never fully eradicated memories or dreams of the long lost earthly paradise in dimensions that confused and puzzled you down through the ages. Now at last you are to enter a joyous time in which all that you have experienced and accomplished is to be amalgamated safely into a fully new and wonderous now. this celebration is your destiny. So look upon the present as the time when all your hard work, focus and committed vision are to be magnificently rewarded. Today we continue our commentary on the truth of the state of affairs surrounding you, we know how hard it is at times to envision a victorious outcome, do not get into your mounting frustrations the world that we all deeply desire is coming closer each day.


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 14, 2008)

can you say copy and paste. That should be in quotes with something giving credit to the person who wrote that


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 14, 2008)

buncha nonsense based on absolutely nothing


----------



## email468 (Jun 14, 2008)

if you can't baffle them with brains....


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 14, 2008)

It's not written by another person(human), it's a channeled message from a higher being. I just typed it.


----------



## blonddie07 (Jun 15, 2008)

Dark Kammel? where did you get this info from?


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 15, 2008)

he making fun of people with unique beliefs lol


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 15, 2008)

That def. wasn't a copy and paste.


----------



## pandabear (Jun 15, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> That def. wasn't a copy and paste.


 
i agree, and i read every word of it


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 15, 2008)

It (Codex Alimentarius) is currently underway in Canada. In Canadian parliament, Bill C-51 was passed which brings Canada one step closer to complete Codex compliance. Soon all generic vitamins & minerals will be taken off Canadian shelves and will no longer be available for sale.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 15, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> It is currently underway in Canada. In Canadian parliament, Bill C-51 was passed which brings Canada one step closer to complete Codex compliance. Soon all generic vitamins & minerals will be taken off Canadian shelves and will no longer be available for sale.


Sounds like people better be starting their gardens and getting informed on how to provide these things for yourself..


----------



## blonddie07 (Jun 15, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> It (Codex Alimentarius) is currently underway in Canada. In Canadian parliament, Bill C-51 was passed which brings Canada one step closer to complete Codex compliance. Soon all generic vitamins & minerals will be taken off Canadian shelves and will no longer be available for sale.


IT WAS NOT PASSED YET....and i dont think it will be either. Too many canadians dont want it. THANK GOD!
And it WILL NEVER pass here in America, which is positioned to take place in 2009. 

PEOPLE WILL NOT FALL FOR THIS SHIT. I think i can safly say that, way too many people are informed today, compared to 30-40 years ago, where the TUBE would be your only source of news.


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 15, 2008)

You better hope people are correctly informed & take the time to care about their rights or this will happen in America - look how many people don't vote. People in the U.S. generally speaking have become very unaware of what's happening around them in the government.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 15, 2008)

Have you seen the ones who DO vote?.. scary shyt there...


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 16, 2008)

sad to say, most people really don't give a damn.

people with good enough income will keep doing what they do, and get prescriptions for life if they need to.


for the most part, everyone i talk to about Codex think that the laws due in '09 are not going to happen because it's impossible. and they just leave it at that.
they don't even question it...

too unreal for the average sheeple i guess.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jun 16, 2008)

mizzchewy said:


> Celestine Prophecy would be a good read for many of you. After reading that book I feel we are getting closer and closer to that kind of consiouness...
> 
> Technology is progressing exponentially... Think of the world just 100 years ago and how EXTREMELY different it is, what will the next 100 years bring. WE are slaves to technology and earths resources what next?
> 
> ...


GREAT BOOK!

Have you read The 10th Insight?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Jun 16, 2008)

mizzchewy said:


> Celestine Prophecy would be a good read for many of you. After reading that book I feel we are getting closer and closer to that kind of consiouness...
> 
> Technology is progressing exponentially... Think of the world just 100 years ago and how EXTREMELY different it is, what will the next 100 years bring. WE are slaves to technology and earths resources what next?
> 
> ...


GREAT BOOK!

Have you read The 10th Insight?


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 17, 2008)

Blondie, the bill WAS passed. I read it in the paper and I watched the vote on CPAC (Canadian Parliamentary Television.) I expect more stringent bills to be presented towards the end of next year in an effort to bring Canadians to full compliance.

Plus I would say you are being just a little naive. Nowadays most all mainstream media (television, magazines, radio, newspapers) are owned by Rupert Murdochs' Newscorp. and a few select multinational corporations. Therefore, if you limit your exposure to these mediums alone, you have very little insight into whats going on in the world around you. And people have become so reliant on technology and the quick snippits and flashy colours presented by Fox News they have no need to look anywhere else.

People have become brainwashed by television. More people care about the mundane lives of Hollywood celebrities than of the hundreds of thousands of people dying around the world from natural disasters, war (particularly in the Middle East) and the genocides for which the American government is responsible (Cambodia and East Timor). And why is this so? Because the goal of television is to advertise, and to make the public think that they _need _the useless shit being peddled day in and day out. Celebrities are the center because they are walking advertisements.

In summation people have lost touch with government and unfortunately with the world that exists beyond the microcosm that is North America. Canada is not very different, as we are more-or-less a cultural assimilation of US ideals (thanks to NAFTA and the WTO).

My recommendation: Read a goddamn book!


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 17, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> You better hope people are correctly informed & take the time to care about their rights or this will happen in America - look how many people don't vote. People in the U.S. generally speaking have become very unaware of what's happening around them in the government.


thats to tv and the media they dont vote ,because they dont want them to vote or be aware.....
example
DID YOU KNOW BUSH WANTS TO MAKE AMERICA,CANADA,AND MEXICO ONE PLACE AND HES WORKING WITH THE HEADS OF CANADA AND MEXICO.THEY HAVE ALL READY WENT BEHIND OUR BACKS AND ARE MAKING PROGRESS. LOOK IT UP
THE AMERO, LIKE THE EURO IS WHAT THEY WANT TO CALL THE MONEY.

NO BULLSHIT, HES TRYIN TO GET RID OF AMERICA RIGHT UNDER US.

NOW THATS HORRIBLE


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 17, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> thats to tv and the media they dont vote ,because they dont want them to vote or be aware.....
> example
> DID YOU KNOW BUSH WANTS TO MAKE AMERICA,CANADA,AND MEXICO ONE PLACE AND HES WORKING WITH THE HEADS OF CANADA AND MEXICO.THEY HAVE ALL READY WENT BEHIND OUR BACKS AND ARE MAKING PROGRESS. LOOK IT UP
> THE AMERO, LIKE THE EURO IS WHAT THEY WANT TO CALL THE MONEY.
> ...


Yes, I heard about this and it was shocking to say the least. People need to be aware of it.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 17, 2008)

Its called the north american union, lou dobbs reported on it


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 17, 2008)

Lou Dobbs is awesome.


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope enough people in the country would not accept this...but with our economy in enough turmoil you have to wonder how would people react?


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 18, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> I hope enough people in the country would not accept this...but with our economy in enough turmoil you have to wonder how would people react?


Yeah good question,Somehow the government will make it seem like it's a grand idea and everyone will go along with it. Just like the elections that are held every 4 years. The North American Union is the first step towards the ultimate goal, which is a one world government.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 18, 2008)

look out for Codex laws being passed. i think that'll be the start of this crap.

how's canada doing on that C-51 bill? have they tossed it yet?


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 18, 2008)

nah I think they passed it


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 18, 2008)

most of the Canadians are completely against it... how the hell did they pass it THAT quickly?


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 18, 2008)

Im not positive but Im pretty sure I read on here today it passed hold on ill see if I can find the post


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 18, 2008)

i just heard it passed the first reading but not the second, yet


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 18, 2008)

oh alright, good cause I couldnt find the post anyway


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 18, 2008)

In the end it doesnt really matter what the majority wants or knows, if the government and the higher powers want it to be passed, it WILL pass, someway or another. It will be the same thing in America if they try it here, even if it gets a buzz and most the country is against it, they will skew the polls and in the end it will pass by a small margin if a lot of people are against it, but it WILL pass if they want it to and you better believe that. Even if somehow it doesnt pass the higher powers will probably take all the vitamins and nutrients out of things anyways without us knowing.

I used to think all this conspiracy stuff was crazy and only crazy people said it, but after learning all of this I can see that 95% of America is brainwashed and doesnt know the whole truth at all, or doesnt care (I used to be part of that 95%). Most of America is still reading up on every useless detail of whats going on with the celebrities in Hollywood and all the other krap like American Idol and like 500 other things, and they are brainwashed and too occupied to worry about whats important. Its not their fault though, its the higher powers and the government. I am sorry to say it, but whats going to happen, will happen. The government and the higher powers will get what they want no matter what. They probably already know whats going to happen in 2012 and they just dont want us to know any bit of it, sad how our world is.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 18, 2008)

oh i'm sure it will be passed. i'm just waiting to see when it happens, so i have more proof for the sheeple.

at the same time i would really like to see this bill get tossed. i don't think i'm ready for what is supposably going to happen. this bill is straight proof that there is a sinister plan being brewed.

herbs, vitamins and minerals reclassified as drugs? only obtainable through prescription? a $5,000,000 fine for *growing*, preserving, or *sharing* an *unregistered* natural health product?


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 18, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> Blondie, the bill WAS passed. I read it in the paper and I watched the vote on CPAC (Canadian Parliamentary Television.) I expect more stringent bills to be presented towards the end of next year in an effort to bring Canadians to full compliance.
> 
> Plus I would say you are being just a little naive. Nowadays most all mainstream media (television, magazines, radio, newspapers) are owned by Rupert Murdochs' Newscorp. and a few select multinational corporations. Therefore, if you limit your exposure to these mediums alone, you have very little insight into whats going on in the world around you. And people have become so reliant on technology and the quick snippits and flashy colours presented by Fox News they have no need to look anywhere else.
> 
> ...


 We need more people like you in the world "The Dude". Its all true.

Its actually very sad how naive people are. I was one of them until I got laid off and had plenty of time to learn things on the internet. Now I feel obligated to enlighten others.

Anyways, I was going to give you some rep points but I need to spread some love.  

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 18, 2008)

we need to create our own media device to show the world what is really going on.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 18, 2008)

Philly_Buddah said:


> In the end it doesnt really matter what the majority wants or knows, if the government and the higher powers want it to be passed, it WILL pass, someway or another. It will be the same thing in America if they try it here, even if it gets a buzz and most the country is against it, they will skew the polls and in the end it will pass by a small margin if a lot of people are against it, but it WILL pass if they want it to and you better believe that. Even if somehow it doesnt pass the higher powers will probably take all the vitamins and nutrients out of things anyways without us knowing.
> 
> I used to think all this conspiracy stuff was crazy and only crazy people said it, but after learning all of this I can see that 95% of America is brainwashed and doesnt know the whole truth at all, or doesnt care (I used to be part of that 95%). Most of America is still reading up on every useless detail of whats going on with the celebrities in Hollywood and all the other krap like American Idol and like 500 other things, and they are brainwashed and too occupied to worry about whats important. Its not their fault though, its the higher powers and the government. I am sorry to say it, but whats going to happen, will happen. The government and the higher powers will get what they want no matter what. They probably already know whats going to happen in 2012 and they just dont want us to know any bit of it, sad how our world is.


Ya, man! +rep! I feel you on a lot of that except for the fact that you say we are helpless. I believe everyone is very powerful! I'm sure you have heard of the ripple effect! Let your knowledge spread, like a ripple through a stagnant pond. 

I only realized about all this bull shyt within the past 6 months myself. It all seems a little far fetched that the leaders of our country have no regard for us and would do harm on us if they deemed it appropriate. But it is the majority that rules. It is not the elites that have all the power but the people that allow their selves to be controlled. How in the world could the gov't control the whole united states if we all tell them to fuck off? We the people



Microdizzey said:


> oh i'm sure it will be passed. i'm just waiting to see when it happens, so i have more proof for the sheeple.
> 
> at the same time i would really like to see this bill get tossed. i don't think i'm ready for what is supposably going to happen. this bill is straight proof that there is a sinister plan being brewed.
> 
> herbs, vitamins and minerals reclassified as drugs? only obtainable through prescription? a $5,000,000 fine for *growing*, preserving, or *sharing* an *unregistered* natural health product?


You can't be serious with 5 million dollars.... Right? So your basically, by law, in need of prescription vitamins if anyone wants to have them? 
Can you imagine having to buy vitamins via the 'black market'?

Thats some scary shyt. No wonder why the world is going to end at 2012, its because the people running the show are insane!!

Everyone needs to spread the word about RON PAUL!

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 18, 2008)

The Official Stop C-51 Website - Your Freedom And Health Are At Risk!


how many more freedoms do we have to lose to make people wake the fuck up?


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 18, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> The Official Stop C-51 Website - Your Freedom And Health Are At Risk!
> 
> 
> how many more freedoms do we have to lose to make people wake the fuck up?


You guys can't let that happen! We need to pass out DVD's to colleges or places where people will get a DVD and watch it on the subjects. We need to stand up for ourselves! We can't let these people control our lives! This is our land, this is our homes, these are our rights!

I am willing to fight for what I believe in. We need to unite against the tyranny! We are only as powerful as we allow ourselves to become, so spread your wings and become leaders! Spread the word!

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## blonddie07 (Jun 18, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> Blondie, the bill WAS passed. I read it in the paper and I watched the vote on CPAC (Canadian Parliamentary Television.) I expect more stringent bills to be presented towards the end of next year in an effort to bring Canadians to full compliance.
> 
> Plus I would say you are being just a little naive. Nowadays most all mainstream media (television, magazines, radio, newspapers) are owned by Rupert Murdochs' Newscorp. and a few select multinational corporations. Therefore, if you limit your exposure to these mediums alone, you have very little insight into whats going on in the world around you. And people have become so reliant on technology and the quick snippits and flashy colours presented by Fox News they have no need to look anywhere else.
> 
> ...



Wtf are you talking about? I dont trust any of the mainstream media. I am according this knowledge from a good friend that lives in canada, he says it hasnt passed YET. It has passed a first reading ( im not sure what this is, but probebly steps)

I do watch some, and just to see what the next bullshit is to come.

THE BILL HASN'T PASSED YET, unless it did this past week (havn't been paying attention)



YOu said you "read it in the paper" then you say mainstream media is not trustable?

I dont get you. 

Yes, you do need to OPEN A BOOK.


----------



## blonddie07 (Jun 18, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> You guys can't let that happen! We need to pass out DVD's to colleges or places where people will get a DVD and watch it on the subjects. We need to stand up for ourselves! We can't let these people control our lives! This is our land, this is our homes, these are our rights!
> 
> I am willing to fight for what I believe in. We need to unite against the tyranny! We are only as powerful as we allow ourselves to become, so spread your wings and become leaders! Spread the word!
> 
> ...


I really wish we could establish somthing, anything just to get a nationwide awareness going for true life. Only if ron paul woulda been president, atleast somthing would change for the good.

like many have said, its so funny that people would give up so much of their freedom, just for temporary security. I would rather give up all my security for all my freedom.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 18, 2008)

blonddie07 said:


> I really wish we could establish somthing, anything just to get a nationwide awareness going for true life. Only if ron paul woulda been president, atleast somthing would change for the good.
> 
> like many have said, its so funny that people would give up so much of their freedom, just for temporary security. I would rather give up all my security for all my freedom.


So lets establish something!

That is exactly what needs to be done! A peoples union has to be formed. We need to let the ripple effect propagate outwards all the way to the meekest of the sheeple. 

Maybe we should start a thread to brainstorm a way to unite the truth seekers! A way to start an all inclusive group that is utterly accepting and utterly pro people! We need to find ways to get everyone questioning what the truth really is instead of going about with their mundane lives. *We need to unite to fight for our rights! Strength in number! (we need a way to advertise the truth to the masses of blissful ignorance )*

I'm down!

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 19, 2008)

sign me up!


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 19, 2008)

Man, even if all of this stuff is true, I have been stressing WAY too much over all of this shit. Seriously, this stuff aliens and other shit have basically taken over my damn life. Ive felt so stressed and confused lately man, like my brain is on overload.

The only thing that I can do is worry less about this stuff, in the end I know that everything will be good and there is nothing to worry about. Even if my body dies and even if its the governments fault, they can never take my soul away. Good and peace will always prevail. But man, all this BS is stressing me out, why cant we all live in paradise??? Either way I gotta get on with my life, and peace to the rest of you.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 19, 2008)

good and peace will not always prevail, thats fairytale shit, look at the history of our world, seems to me evil and conflict will always prevail.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm with ya Wetarded. I had attempted to start a coalition of just us RonPaul/truthers/patriots here from RIU in I think it was Jan..... I still have part of the list if you wanted to start this again... knowing where we all are and how to contact each other in national emergencies would be priceless- we'll need to know where like minded people are... I've seen everyone say we need to start rallying to troops... but I see no one gathering.. <sigh>


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 19, 2008)

Philly_Buddah said:


> Man, even if all of this stuff is true, I have been stressing WAY too much over all of this shit. Seriously, this stuff aliens and other shit have basically taken over my damn life. Ive felt so stressed and confused lately man, like my brain is on overload.
> 
> The only thing that I can do is worry less about this stuff, in the end I know that everything will be good and there is nothing to worry about. Even if my body dies and even if its the governments fault, they can never take my soul away. Good and peace will always prevail. But man, all this BS is stressing me out, why cant we all live in paradise??? Either way I gotta get on with my life, and peace to the rest of you.


you need to relax man lol
this is why mary jane was put on earth, to help us chill out during crazy times like these.

you're constantly worrying because you have awareness, unlike most people who will not see anything coming. don't sit in your fear, instead go out and tell people what you know.

whether you believe in God and his rapture, the Earth and its great change, or aliens finally reveling themselves, understand that good HAS always prevailed.

if good never prevailed we would be living in an Aryan hell hole where everybody is enslaved.


anyways, get on with your life, don't stress over this crap. the reason things are getting so chaotic is because we are going through the final stages in this age. i would consider reading into afterlife and the shift in the ages. things are changing and it isn't just the psycho rulers of the planet!


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, either way I have to calm down with this stuff. I was living in fear, and Im not anymore so Im happy about that. I mean I have to calm down with the pointless things. I have been looking into this stuff for months now and I feel that Im very informed, however I wasnt taking the information well. 

My point is...what is the point of all this stuff? I learned about a lot, but I also learned that theres really nothing I can do about it. Im thankful that I was informed though, but I have to get on with my life. I have calmed down now though, and I believe in the end everything will be good. What will happen in 2012 will be for the best. Whether its entering the soul realm through death or some other way or being able to enter other dimensions all this is very exciting. I agree that we have to do something about whats going on in the earth though, the government and the powers are not informing us of half of whats going on and they are planning very bad and chaotic things behind our back, but what can we do about it??? I tell people this stuff and they think I belong in a mental hospital, noone will take this seriously unless they see it with their own eyes and until it starts happening. Do what you can, and peace to you all.


----------



## blonddie07 (Jun 20, 2008)

What will happen in 2012 will be the greatest thing we will ever experience.

Its going to be a time of true peace, and true change in widescale... 

I believe some people ... really powerful people know of this, and are trying to prevent it from happening. But nothing can alter the laws of nature... its part of nature for this event to occur.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 20, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I'm with ya Wetarded. I had attempted to start a coalition of just us RonPaul/truthers/patriots here from RIU in I think it was Jan..... I still have part of the list if you wanted to start this again... knowing where we all are and how to contact each other in national emergencies would be priceless- we'll need to know where like minded people are... I've seen everyone say we need to start rallying to troops... but I see no one gathering.. <sigh>


So lets do some brainstorming! Maybe make a thread dedicated to it? Have you seen this Milf REVOLUTION March on D.C. - July 12th, 2008 - The GRAND RALLY for Feedom, Peace, and Prosperity - Ron Paul!

So there are people gathering, and I'm sure there are some potential "troops" there. Everyone going there is most likely very informed on our current events and how things are turning for the worse with our present gov't. 

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Skitzotic (Jun 20, 2008)

We do need to start Rallying troops! Im in! take this country the fuck back


----------



## blonddie07 (Jun 20, 2008)

I wish it didn't resort to any arming... but i really doubt that. Unless 80% of the americans chnage their mind and say "hold on a god damn fucking second here... Why the fuck havn't I seen all this!? why have i been so blind! GOVERNMENT REFORM!"

Then we will have a peaceful revolution of all the assholes out of congress and then start taking controll of the media and putting strict laws on monopoly... hopfully somthing damn legit....

Using all the technology that could run this planet for free... rid famine.... rid of EVIL.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 20, 2008)

Philly_Buddah said:


> Well, either way I have to calm down with this stuff. I was living in fear, and Im not anymore so Im happy about that. I mean I have to calm down with the pointless things. I have been looking into this stuff for months now and I feel that Im very informed, however I wasnt taking the information well.
> 
> My point is...what is the point of all this stuff? I learned about a lot, but I also learned that theres really nothing I can do about it. Im thankful that I was informed though, but I have to get on with my life. I have calmed down now though, and I believe in the end everything will be good. What will happen in 2012 will be for the best. Whether its entering the soul realm through death or some other way or being able to enter other dimensions all this is very exciting. I agree that we have to do something about whats going on in the earth though, the government and the powers are not informing us of half of whats going on and they are planning very bad and chaotic things behind our back, but what can we do about it??? I tell people this stuff and they think I belong in a mental hospital, noone will take this seriously unless they see it with their own eyes and until it starts happening. Do what you can, and peace to you all.


it's the same for me, when i tell other people. i don't just go and say "OMG THE GOVERNMENT WANTS YOU DEAD" and stuff like that. i talk to them about current issues going on and certain plans (that DO exist and are documented), yet i'm still called a conspiracy theorist.

people are dumb now, there's no hope for anybody who doesn't question things. even when there is evidence being smacked in their faces, they still sit and drool.




We TaRdED said:


> So lets do some brainstorming! Maybe make a thread dedicated to it? Have you seen this Milf REVOLUTION March on D.C. - July 12th, 2008 - The GRAND RALLY for Feedom, Peace, and Prosperity - Ron Paul!
> 
> So there are people gathering, and I'm sure there are some potential "troops" there. Everyone going there is most likely very informed on our current events and how things are turning for the worse with our present gov't.
> 
> ...


this is awesome! i hope i can make it.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 21, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> it's the same for me, when i tell other people. i don't just go and say "OMG THE GOVERNMENT WANTS YOU DEAD" and stuff like that. i talk to them about current issues going on and certain plans (that DO exist and are documented), yet i'm still called a conspiracy theorist.
> 
> people are dumb now, there's no hope for anybody who doesn't question things. even when there is evidence being smacked in their faces, they still sit and drool.


Tell them about Fluoride in our water! It is tough telling the truth to someone who is completely ignorant of all this. The best way to pass on your knowledge might be to share some links to your friends. Try not to be too certain about something until you are completely certain, and then leave room for skepticism. So if you want to inform someone about the fluoride in water, it might be a better idea to ask them if they know the effects that fluoride has on the brain. Get them involved that way. 

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 21, 2008)

blonddie07 said:


> I wish it didn't resort to any arming... but i really doubt that. Unless 80% of the americans chnage their mind and say "hold on a god damn fucking second here... Why the fuck havn't I seen all this!? why have i been so blind! GOVERNMENT REFORM!"
> 
> Then we will have a peaceful revolution of all the assholes out of congress and then start taking controll of the media and putting strict laws on monopoly... hopfully somthing damn legit....
> 
> Using all the technology that could run this planet for free... rid famine.... rid of EVIL.


the problem is rising up in arms wouldnt work either.. unless we had the vast majority of americans fighting on our side, than I cant really picture a scenario where we could somehow take over by force, we'd need weapons, munitions, military strategists etc. The masses wouldnt understand what we were fighting for and as long as the gov't controls the media itd be hard to get out word out.It would just become us vs. them, and we would be resented because obviously we'd have to kill people to take over by force. It just seems unfathomable to me. Besides even if we succeeded, any gov't we put in place would soon be corrupted, and if we just sought to abolish gov't completely it would be chaos...basically our only hope is for the masses to become enlightened, and that seems pretty dismal, atleast anytime in the near future. Maybe Im just a glass is half empty kinda guy, or maybe this is just the human condition and we are destined to destroy ourselves


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jun 21, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> So lets do some brainstorming! Maybe make a thread dedicated to it? Have you seen this Milf REVOLUTION March on D.C. - July 12th, 2008 - The GRAND RALLY for Feedom, Peace, and Prosperity - Ron Paul!
> 
> So there are people gathering, and I'm sure there are some potential "troops" there. Everyone going there is most likely very informed on our current events and how things are turning for the worse with our present gov't.
> 
> ...


I hear yaa... I plan on going if I can to DC... it's just shyty timing.. I'm moving July 6th.. so it really depends on how the move goes...  I'll throw up a thread in the politics and hopefully we'll start getting ideas..


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 23, 2008)

Blondie

(everyone else can skip this post if you want)

Yes, you obviously don't get me.

I read local newspapers to give me a synopsis of the events currently taking place in my surrounding neighborhood, as an alternative to local television. As a skeptic I take whatever is said in ANY media with a grain of salt (contrary to your arbitrary assumption). It was a letter in the 'comment' portion that sparked me to do some investigative research. Through research on the government of Canada website, independent newsmedia around the globe, video documentary evidence and guest speeches I discovered the information behind bill C-51. I watched the first debate of bill c-51 on CPAC and heard what government MPs' and Tony Clement had to say, and formulated said opinion.

Perhaps next time I should articulate myself a little better. However, if you are familiar with parliamentary procedure in Canada you would understand that each reading of a bill constitutes a vote in the house, and this first vote leans toward the bill passing. Short of a massive turnaround of a large number of MPs, there is no question the bill will be passed. 

Now, to retort your inflammatory response:

You have a good friend in Canada who told you the bill has not passed yet. You have anecdotal evidence from someone somewhat trustworthy that lends no insight or knowledge into what bill C-51 is, its purpose or its implementation. You aren't paying any attention to the events surrounding it, be it at the local level or in government. You chastise me for reading a newspaper and in the same breath you say that you watch television for news. I choose to read newspapers because they lend a much deeper insight into what events are taking place. Newspapers have articles, television has 3-5 minute news stories and sentences summarizing entire events scrolling along the screen at the same time. You think you can pick apart the bullshit that exists by watching television?

I, unlike yourself, did much research as to the validity of the claims in that article as well as going way beyond the scope of whats being covered in traditional news media.

If you wanted to refute my statement, how about backing it up with some actual information? Instead you tried to attack my credibility with weak arguments speculating that I get said information from mainstream media sources, which is both baseless and false. Your emotional responses, which lack any information do not lend to the conversation. Your belief that too many people are 'informed' can not be further from the truth. 

People may know that bill C-51 exists, but how many people know what a danger it is to public health? How many people hear about it and forget it in the same breath? How many people think it doesn't apply to them? How many people simply don't care? 

I apologize if you misconstrued what I said as some kind of attack on your intelligence. The fact that you are on a marijuana growing website shows you have some distrust of the government and the elitists that run the country and their policies. The mere fact that you are involved in an internet forum shows that you enjoy communicating with others online instead of much of the other wastes of time that exist. But these simply hostile comments have no place in a meaningful conversation involving real-life issues and your lack of insight (or just not wanting to type out a long diatribe like myself) gives the impression that you lack the ability to formulate an intelligent opinion. However I would never use this as a judge of character, as you seem to have done with me, as I have never met you.

So to close, please...PLEASE do not try to insult my intelligence by insinuating that I do not read or that I do not know what I am talking about. If you knew me personally you would laugh at someone making that type of remark.


----------



## blonddie07 (Jun 24, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> Blondie
> 
> (everyone else can skip this post if you want)
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure you were the one who assumed I was the kind of person which relies on popular media as my world news (in your definition a blind person of the true world and situations or a dumbass...)

You get what you ask for. You got your info on the internet... And you call that trusty information?

No thanks, I will trust the actuall facts. Hey even on their website i couldnt find anything that said "IT PASSED".

I dont like the fact that you put your self as if you are more superior and intelligent than I am.. actually than most people. If this is what you are trying to say.. then it just shows your arrogance, and possibly an insecurity of yours in your personal life..

and anyway, who are you trying to put a good image infront of? you dont know any of us, no one knows you...go ahead and type your "attack" back to me, if you really do care, you could PM me, instead of putting on a show in hopes that people watch...

nothing negative towards you, no disrespect, sorry if i hurt your feelings... But one should learn not to give a big deal (your feelings hurt over the "intelligence" thing...)

I'm not here to argue... there is more important shit going on that we should be worrying about... but since i already typed this in.. and realized it during.. ill just post this anyway.. Just for you!


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey calm down people, we are all supposed to be on the same side here. All humans are equal and one should never act like he/she is better or more superior than another human. Also, dont say this stuff or do this stuff just to do it(to everybody), do it for a reason, which there are many of. The best thing to do is to find the complete truth as best as you can to what is going on, and at all costs dont use the TV or the national news to do so. Once we find the total and complete truth we all can make our plans on how to get prepared for the event and how we are going to do our part and help get the word out and help everybody as best we can. If anything, the least we should do is find out for ourselves and get ourselves prepared as best we can if we dont have the chance to help anybody else out for some reason.

The main thing is that we dont want any of our people to die and suffer. From now on from what I have heard, I see the government as a sort of enemy. The enemy includes all the higher powers and people who basically run our lives. You also should know that you have nothing to fear, or at least try to not overly fear things(this is much more important to everything than just what we are talking about here), with nothing to fear none of this stuff can effect you negatively, and the people trying to do harm to you or who dont care about you cannot win if you are not in fear (terrorists, etc.). Do what you can but know in the end everything will be good (this is what I believe). I wouldnt be surprised if it does come down to WWIII/Armageddon/end of the world type of thing, but most likely 2012 is an important date because of much more drastic changes than that, we are entering a new age in human civilization and consciousness, I can almost feel it happening right now.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jun 24, 2008)

Good post Philly Buddah  I was going to rep you, but I can't ATMf.

*What are some of your ideas on ways to enlighten the people about the reality of things*(the story the mainstream media likes to not mention)? I have been thinking about handing out DVD's at colleges or wherever, but I'm not computer savvy enough to make a compilation of pertinent videos that prove my points. I know how to share links with people, but I really would like to know how to take vids off the internet and burn them onto DVD's so I can pass out. It would make my job of helping enlighten people a lot easier. So whats some of your ideas?(Or anyones ideas)

If anyone wants some good links, than just ask.  I have been bookmarking them along the way, any vid that is legit and not a bunch of stupid shit, I have been bookmarking, on my quest for truth. 

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~





Philly_Buddah said:


> Hey calm down people, we are all supposed to be on the same side here. All humans are equal and one should never act like he/she is better or more superior than another human. Also, dont say this stuff or do this stuff just to do it(to everybody), do it for a reason, which there are many of. The best thing to do is to find the complete truth as best as you can to what is going on, and at all costs dont use the TV or the national news to do so. Once we find the total and complete truth we all can make our plans on how to get prepared for the event and how we are going to do our part and help get the word out and help everybody as best we can. If anything, the least we should do is find out for ourselves and get ourselves prepared as best we can if we dont have the chance to help anybody else out for some reason.
> 
> The main thing is that we dont want any of our people to die and suffer. From now on from what I have heard, I see the government as a sort of enemy. The enemy includes all the higher powers and people who basically run our lives. You also should know that you have nothing to fear, or at least try to not overly fear things(this is much more important to everything than just what we are talking about here), with nothing to fear none of this stuff can effect you negatively, and the people trying to do harm to you or who dont care about you cannot win if you are not in fear (terrorists, etc.). Do what you can but know in the end everything will be good (this is what I believe). I wouldnt be surprised if it does come down to WWIII/Armageddon/end of the world type of thing, but most likely 2012 is an important date because of much more drastic changes than that, we are entering a new age in human civilization and consciousness, I can almost feel it happening right now.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 25, 2008)

Im going to try to make a plan when I learn more and learn the complete truth for myself. I have found a lot of information but a lot of it is not legit and you can never be sure. I know that Im aware of things that I wasnt before but I still have much to learn as much is being kept from me and keeps getting harder and harder to find. So for right now, Im not sure what Im going to do but Ill be making a plan soon once I learn more. We need people in places of power and authority that arent completely ran by the government and the media to learn about these things, I think that is the best way to get the word out. Maybe start a bunch of websites and post it everywhere and start an underground movement and get as many people as we can to join in. Passing out DVDs would be good but you have to do it secretly and avoid being caught.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jun 25, 2008)

I strongly believe that 2012 is the awakening. Many people believe that, in terms of time and our place in the universe, that 2012 is "Zero Point''. All major events that have happened up to this point create a pattern.. Which indicates that everything that happens, does for a reason, and we shouldn't fight our emotions. This is why we have war, for example. War is necessary in order to contribute to our awakening to a higher self. 

You should check out some of Terrence Mckenna's work.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 25, 2008)

Yea but who really knows...
maybe it will just be another y2k or sumthin.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jun 25, 2008)

LOL well after i read this alll i have to say is EVERYONE who posted here on the day of 12-21-2012 the exact day when the aztec calendar ends POST HERE AND TALK BOUT IT lol


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 25, 2008)

i swear i will be on here on that day...
we should make a survivors of the 2012 thread that day at 12:00am in the morning...


----------



## blonddie07 (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't understand why most people think 2012 is the "end of life"...

2012 is the year of great change... Maybe the "end of days"... the old days which were so dark and seemed to be like life was on "auto-pilot"

2012 is going to be the day all the bibles, all the old scriptures, writings, calanders etc... point to....PEACE!!!

True peace.

(lets hope!


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 26, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I strongly believe that 2012 is the awakening. Many people believe that, in terms of time and our place in the universe, that 2012 is "Zero Point''. All major events that have happened up to this point create a pattern.. Which indicates that everything that happens, does for a reason, and we shouldn't fight our emotions. This is why we have war, for example. War is necessary in order to contribute to our awakening to a higher self.
> 
> You should check out some of Terrence Mckenna's work.


 We have war for money, military bases, oil etc...whats that have to do with an awakening, wars have been around since the beginning of humanity and we still havent woke up yet


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jun 26, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> We have war for money, military bases, oil etc...whats that have to do with an awakening, wars have been around since the beginning of humanity and we still havent woke up yet


We have these wired emotions/personalities for a reason. We have been fighting each other since the beginning of humanity because that's in our nature. 2012, something is going to happen. It's difficult to say what, but something is going to happen to make us view ourselves differently. I used war as an example of one of the many aspects of ourselves that we had to experience in order to 'awaken.' Humans are complex in the way where we need to fully understand 'Hell' before we can understand 'Heaven.' [Heaven & Hell are places the human mind has made up to represent good and evil.] _Wars - money - all come down to __selfishness_, & that's one of the ugly qualities that will be done with at Zero Point.


----------



## twostarhotel (Jun 26, 2008)

people dont understand the power of our earth and our universe what will happen in 2012 has to do with cosmic energy and the pulse and vibrations we share with everything.
higher vibrations means more complex the pattern this rate of frequency has been rising in the past few years by 2012 it will be at a much higher rate and will allow us if we choose to understand and accept our oneness with the earth and everything in it, it will supposidly open our third eye, a level of consciousness which i cant fully explain, but it will allow us to even contact other things in our cosmic universe because we will all be on the same frequency, our bodies will change too since atoms and dna are not solid but more of a light reciever, its about understanding our chakras and how it works
the real truth of our creation and reality, the time of awakening 

The Legend of Atlantis: Part 1, Dawn of the Gods - Sprword.com
The Legend of Atlantis: Part 2, The Secret Brotherhood of Atlantis - Sprword.com
The Legend of Atlantis: Part 3, The Secret Prophecies of the Apocalypse - Sprword.com
The Legend of Atlantis: Part 4 - The Return of the Atlantean Light Masters - Sprword.com
http://www.sprword.com/videos/legendofatlantis5/

i actually watched all of these it took me like 2 weeks haha but its intresting to put all the religions, beliefs and traditions we know now today and compare it to this. it kinda starts coming together on how this all came to be, but of corse this is just a theory
but a good one to know about


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 26, 2008)

blonddie07 said:


> I don't understand why most people think 2012 is the "end of life"...
> 
> 2012 is the year of great change... Maybe the "end of days"... the old days which were so dark and seemed to be like life was on "auto-pilot"
> 
> ...


amen to that!! lol


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jun 26, 2008)

2012 is a very true thing, theres a book called the fingerprints of the gods by graham alexander it's about five inches thick and about an inch of the book is just resources and refernces, it really shows you how pangea was the start of it all and that the earth a hell of alot older than we think. also he tells about how this is just a cycle that happens to the earth every 13000 years. it is scientifically proven that between december 20th - 25 (one or two of those days) our the planets are going to be alligned in a perfect line, dont know what could happen because of that but thats still weird. Also the MAYAN CALENDAR WAS ADOPTED FROM CIVILAZTIONS OLDER THAN THE MAYAN MEANING THE MAYAN'S DID NOT CREATE THE CALENDAR IT HAS BEEN PASSED DOWN FROM GREAT CIVILAZTIONS BEFORE THEM. I'm not just some bullshitter if you read that book it will really make you understand everything. its the end of the world just be ready


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jun 26, 2008)

and also i really do believe that there is only a hell for truly evil people, people that can commit cold blooded murder and still sleep that same night, because if you look around you theres alot of people that would be going to hell if you had to base it off the bibles circumstances to go to heaven. So why our lord create all those people knowing that they are going to burn in hell (and yes the good book states that god is all knowing) FOR ETERNITY not just a few years ( i quote Sandlot) FOREEEEVVVERRR. because that would make god a messed up dude.


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 26, 2008)

Watch Esoteric Agenda from begining to end & everything that's happening will make sense.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 26, 2008)

yup good video


----------



## SquirrelGod (Jun 26, 2008)

Isn't 2012 when were supposed to discover those other earth-like planets? I'm not so sure I remember...


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 26, 2008)

Nasa scientists already have made the claim of finding 3 "super-earths" in another galaxy. I just read that they discovered soil on Mars that could support life. How about that???


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 27, 2008)

twostarhotel said:


> people dont understand the power of our earth and our universe what will happen in 2012 has to do with cosmic energy and the pulse and vibrations we share with everything.
> higher vibrations means more complex the pattern this rate of frequency has been rising in the past few years by 2012 it will be at a much higher rate and will allow us if we choose to understand and accept our oneness with the earth and everything in it, it will supposidly open our third eye, a level of consciousness which i cant fully explain, but it will allow us to even contact other things in our cosmic universe because we will all be on the same frequency, our bodies will change too since atoms and dna are not solid but more of a light reciever, its about understanding our chakras and how it works
> the real truth of our creation and reality, the time of awakening


So when the precession cycle comes to a close(that is all thats gonna happen) then some pulse that connects us all is going to magically change for some reason? What is this pulse, how do you even know its even real? Why is it going to change, why 2012, how do you know? do you have anything to back your claims up? I mean what are you guys actually basing this on...yes ancient cultures understood precession, big deal, they also gave sacrifices to the sun god....this cycle happens every 26,000 years, homosapiens have been around for 200,000 years so gee it seems we shouldve been awakened a few times by now


----------



## twostarhotel (Jun 27, 2008)

as humans we have not gone through a full cycle yet, its all astrological, look at the zodiac cross youll see how the cycle works, if you understand how energy works and that our earth is full of electro magnetic forces, and how air radio works all that stuff look it up weve left plenty of links here. i guess theres this cosmic belt that our earth rotates through everyonce in a while well were supposed to be fully in this belt by 2012 the energy and frequency will be raised. shit dude i dont know check out the links


----------



## OnEcrazysoul (Jun 27, 2008)

Esoteric Agenda


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 27, 2008)

Im just wondering how much our existence will change when this date arrives. There is a lot of things that could happen. It could just be like we forget everything that happened in these days and like we are born again. Or it could be that we do remember everything but we go through a big change and notice it, or maybe we wont notice it as much when it happens. I dont think any of us are completely sure. I guess we might be able to finally exist and be able to enter and communicate with all of the dimensions (like 12? I think). Whatever happens its sure to be exciting times.


----------



## zeke907 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice thread!


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 27, 2008)

twostarhotel said:


> as humans we have not gone through a full cycle yet, its all astrological, look at the zodiac cross youll see how the cycle works, if you understand how energy works and that our earth is full of electro magnetic forces, and how air radio works all that stuff look it up weve left plenty of links here. i guess theres this cosmic belt that our earth rotates through everyonce in a while well were supposed to be fully in this belt by 2012 the energy and frequency will be raised. shit dude i dont know check out the links


Im pretty sure modern physicists have a handle on how energy and electromagnetic forces work, and I dont think there are any physicists out there advocating the 2012 theory, because well there is absolutely no scientific evidence to back up any claim about a new age or awakening, physicist know that all it is is another precession cycle being completed...all you guys got is useless conjecture and speculation based on nothing, like you guys just want to believe this....seems like another random stupid leap of faith....Id rather make my conclusions based on logic and scientific fact


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey hom36rown you believe in the NWO right??? It could be that 2012 is the year that becomes official.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 27, 2008)

I believe in the NWO but I dont think it is somehow tied to astrology and the precession cycle or some pulse or anything like that.


----------



## twostarhotel (Jun 27, 2008)

its not based on nothing you just havent looked it up i probably thought the same thing before i looked it up. consciousness is real frequencies and cosmic vibrations are real and astrology and science is real history is real and so is our universe which i think you should know more about, hitler and the illuminati know of all this stuff, ive found that films and documentaries helped me a bit more than books did but check these films out
and you should look up the Fibonacci series 
Esoteric Agenda - Sprword.com
The Legend of Atlantis: Part 1, Dawn of the Gods - Sprword.com
The Legend of Atlantis: Part 2, The Secret Brotherhood of Atlantis - Sprword.com
The Legend of Atlantis: Part 3, The Secret Prophecies of the Apocalypse - Sprword.com
The Legend of Atlantis: Part 4 - The Return of the Atlantean Light Masters - Sprword.com
http://www.sprword.com/videos/legendofatlantis5/
Edgar Cayce - Sprword.com
its evident that there is higher knowledge and secret societies 
but i dont think that we fully know and understand it all 
i think its best if we openly accept all ideas and decide for ourselfs


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 27, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of Billy Meier and the Pleiadens? Look up the documentary called "The Silent Revolution of Truth".


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 27, 2008)

A Message of Love and Universal Knowledge in Balance
That is the Golden Light of Unconditional Love

The warmest of greetings with love for all.

I AM Ahn, and I AM the Feathered Serpent.
I AM Ahn, and I AM the Sun of God.
I AM Ahn, and I AM the Father Christ.

It is of divine timing within the unfoldment of the Divine Plan of Creation, that I now reveal my true identity to our beloved Humanity of Earth.
Yes, as stated in earlier transmissions, I am the principal Elder in the High Council of Sirius, and also an Elder of the Galactic Federation High Council, and this Solar System is part of the Sirius Star Nation.

For hundreds of thousands of years, I have been visiting this sacred jewel, Lady Gaia, the melting pot of the Universe, at various stages in her monumental history----- a history which goes back through linear time a great deal further than you have been lead to believe. Many times have I witnessed the rise and fall of her great civilizations, and at times been directly involved.


Each of these civilizations throughout the ages referred to me with different names, according to their language, and cultural interpretations.

In the ancient Americas, I was known as Quetzalcoatl, Pacal Wotan, Kukulkan, Gucumatz, and Viracocha.
In ancient Egypt, I was known as Atum, Ra, Amon-Re, Ra-Horakhte, Horus, the Phoenix, Kufu, Akhenaton, and Aton.
In ancient Mesopotamia and Sumeria, I was referred to as An, Anu, Enki, and EA.

In ancient Greece I was called Helios and Apollo, and so on it goes, but I feel you are beginning to get the picture. And of course there are many other cultures across the planet throughout the ages, with varying interpretations and labeling of the same One Energy. Yes, I am the embodiment of the Father Christ energies, and I stand side by side in equal footing with the Mother Christ energies and all of you, my sisters and brothers.

I come now at this time as was promised and is written in every culture, that when the cycle to end all cycles was in its final days, I would return with my two beloved sons, Jesus, and St.Germain, as well as Yahweh, the embodiment of Christ Michael, and the legions of Universal Light Beings whom you know as the Spiritual Hierarchy and the Galactic Federation of Light, to cleanse this beloved planet of the Anti-Christ, and help guide humanity into the Golden Age.

Yes, it is true as I have stated; I AM the embodiment of the Father Christ energies. However, this momentous leap in human evolution is not about me.
It&#8217;s about You, and the Entire Universe.
Yes, I AM the Phoenix, but please understand that a part of the Eternal Flame is alight and flickering inside each and every one of you, awaiting for the appropriate time when any person, through the process of free will can choose to become a Phoenix themselves, by igniting the Eternal Flame, the Eternal Ether, the Christ within; empowering you and enabling you to rise up out of the ashes of the old dense material world, and into the birthing of the Golden Age, with a whole new version of humanity that has never existed before anywhere in creation: to become Physical Angels.

This is the experience, the process, and the game, that together we all agreed upon aeons ago, before any of these lower universes of physicality from the 7th Dimension down, were even created. We decided to venture down into dense duality for the purpose of gaining the experience , the knowledge, and the wisdom required , and to then rise into a whole new way of existing. Wow!
What an amazing ride and journey it has been.

I now have some important information to share regarding the closing of the cycle. As previously stated in transmissions from our Beloved Ascended Masters and Galactic Federation personnel, everything in the Universe moves in cycles, so please understand we are dealing with harmonics.

A key element to understanding harmonics are these two words:
correlation, and relationship.
We are are not dealing with the energy similar to computers, which is a polarity based binary mentality of 1&#8217;s and Zeros, or black and white. We are dealing with the cycles of life, celestial cycles, their heavenly bodies, and the relationship with life upon them and within them.

Of all the calendars in existence, it seems most of you are in agreeance that the Mayan calendar which we created, is the most accurate in use on your planet to date.

It is with Divine Timing that I now share with you the true calculations of the precessional cycle. Please note that after recent meetings with the Mayan Elders, and in fact all the indigenous Elders of Planet Earth, as well as scientists (both military and non-military), all are now fully aware of this hidden code within the calendar. This equation places the calendar out by only one equinox.
This was necessary to hide the true harmonic reasonance of this last cycle from the misguided ones.

The true precession of the cycle is not fixed at 26,000 years, but has a duration of 24,832 years, with an acceleration factor of 6.18% the Golden Mean/ratio.
I am sure many of you have noticed that the days seem to be getting shorter, and that is because the planet is now orbiting faster around the sun, and proportionally rotating or spinning faster on its axis. You will still have the experience of night and day, and years, but are passing through them much faster.

Back in the early 1900&#8217;s the duration of the cycle was calculated at 25,800 years. In the 1990&#8217;s it was recalculated and the figure had now changed to 25,920 years. As you can imagine, this anomally created much confusion amongst your scientists, and to their amazement this has now been explained.
The final duration once maximum speed or spin is achieved, equates to
26,366.618 years. Please note the Golden Mean/ratio on the end of the duration. This is the result one would end up with when recalculating the precessional cycle on the 21st March 2013

As you can appreciate, the harmonic equation of the Grand Plan of Creation, the cycle to end all cycles, can be very complex, so I will attempt to keep my explanation as simple as possible. The cycle will close on the first equinox, that is, the 21st of March 2013. On that day there will be nothing left of Lady Gaia as you know her, below the 5th Dimension.

During what was known as the Montauk projects of the late 60&#8217;s and early 70&#8217;s, scientists under the influence of the misguided ones, experimented with time travel technology and hit a time wall on that date. They could not travel beyond that day on earth in linear time, because earth no longer exists after that day in the lower realms of linear time.

Another aspect of this equation I would now like to discuss, is the duration of 24,832 years. This was chosen because it is a recursive, or compounding equation, also referred to as a seeded fractal. Recursion is the mathmatical expression of wisdom. Please note, if you take the first number 2 and multiply it by itself, you get 4. And if you multiply the 4 by the previous 2 you get 8.
Then if you multiply the 8 by the previous 4 you get 32, and so on it goes with many continuing aspects to the equation.

But generally what the equation is saying is this: You have an experience which you learn from and remember. You then move on in life, and soon find yourself having another experience/challenge. How you approach this new experience/challenge should take into consideration what was learnt from the previous one. Once this new experience/challenge has been resolved, you can then move forward into another, bringing with you the knowledge of not only this one, but also the two previous experiences/challenges, and so on it goes.
Learning from our experiences, and taking the knowledge forward and applying it in an appropriate manner with love, is called wisdom.

These energy patterns were an absolute must in setting up this last cycle, so that all could incarnate into an appropriate and suitable environment for learning and growing, with an element of retaining the great wisdom of duality within your soul.

Our aim now is to reawaken the level of consciousness one once embellished in the Higher Realms, blended with the new experiences, understandings, knowledge, and wisdom of duality, attained during the voluntary, and I do reiterate voluntary plunge, into the lower realms, and especially of this last cycle.
We are to integrate all as just stated, and re-emerge into a new separate reality within the 5th Dimension, as a whole new version of Humanity: Physical Angels.

The equation of the last cycle also locks in harmonically with the 9/11 gateway which represents the ending of the cycle between the two pillars of polarity. It also locks in with the numbers 666 which in truth represent the Holy Triangle of Light, 60 degrees, 60 degrees, 60 degrees, the equilateral triangle, the harmonic unification of the Father, Son, and Holy Spirit, the total Oneness of All.
This equation locks in with the Planetary Merkaba Lightbody being activated in the first equinox of 2013, and it also locks in with the exit from linear time at 90 degrees into no-time on the same day.
This same equation also locks in with the boundaries of this reality, the speed of light, the gravitational field, and the speed that a body mass requires to leave.
It also locks in with the five platonic solids, and their pictorial representation, in a universal symbol known as the circle and the cross.

So please, anyone is welcome to play with this equation, and you will see it unfold before your very eyes.
We of the Spiritual Hierarchy and Galactic Federation of Light, bring forth Universal Knowledge and understandings for all to share. It is by our fruits that we shall be known.

Yes, there is another who claims to be the Father Christ, but these imposters only serve a senario for you to better discern between Universal Truth, and deception. Please remember, we are here to empower you from within, and release you from the shackles of ancient dogmatic religions and rituals. This also includes the combination of off-world dogma used during the Orion conflict, mixed with the earthly dogma, currently being presented to you as the Urantia.
This material is being used to capture those awakening, and maintain the status quo of mind control within the New Age movement. 

The understanding of who I am is common knowledge to the entire Galactic Federation First Contact Fleet, Spiritual Hierarchy of Creation, and any Being existing in the Higher Realms where the Universal Mind
is accessible to all.

We are all God. Everyone and everything is God.
And the Truth shall set you free!


In the Golden Light of Universal Love and Knowledge in Balance,
I/we thank you for listening.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 27, 2008)

how do people know these things about Atlantis when nobody has discovered it yet? or have found anything from Atlantis (books, scriptures, etc).


and [email protected] Brandon78125. transmitting to a bunch of potheads on a forum?
we must be important! 

oh btw, we're all God? hmm that's funny, what kind of God am i? i can't fly or shoot energy out of my palms or create matter from air using telepathy or manipulate elements with my bare hands. and last time i checked, pain hurts and i am aging.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 27, 2008)

esoteric agenda sucked, it doesnt have any evidence whatsoever about any of its claims regarding its 2012 awakening theory


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 27, 2008)

you might as well believe there are reptilian aliens that live underground and they are in cahootz with the govt, thats what brandon thinks lmao


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 27, 2008)

reptilian teeth vs weapons of mass destruction.

who cares if they do exist eh? we'll just blow em up and move on


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 27, 2008)

I encourage everyone who watches esoteric agenda to research it to see if it's tue. I did & found that while not every detail was proveable most were facts.


----------



## Dr High (Jun 28, 2008)

YouTube - Bill Uhouse Area 51 Alien Underground Base from Bases 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbONIQfQmDU&NR=1
This makes me wander...and actually seen tons of videos like these speaking of alien races...creepy.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 28, 2008)

Hmmm....well I dont really know much about science and logic and all this stuff but Im going to believe what I believe. Its not like Im thinking negatively like 2012 is the end of existence and we will all be dead or suffering or something. I believe something big will happen in 2012 and its impossible for us to even imagine what it will be like. And if it doesnt...who cares its just another day and Ill get on with my life as usual, but yes I do want something to happen because I feel that it should with the way things are going, way too much pain and suffering. At the least I will be prepared, and if Im wrong, I could have been right, its better safe than sorry.

All this stuff is way over my head, and over all of our heads really. All this alien and other stuff. Just wait and see what happens and get on with your life now and if nothing happens then you can still go on with your present life.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 28, 2008)

But why do you believe something will happen?


----------



## domread1985 (Jun 28, 2008)

to my belief and to wot i have read on the earth (mother) will change it has be known in science for a long time and a mastic calender finishes its cycle in 2012 then i found this! 
YouTube - Conspiracy of Science - Earth is in fact growing


----------



## domread1985 (Jun 28, 2008)

one q i wish i could ask the guy is where did the water come from


----------



## domread1985 (Jun 28, 2008)

thay also say that the galaxy is expanding are we expanding together!


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 28, 2008)

The primary objections to Expanding Earth Theory centered around the lack of an accepted process by which the Earth's radius could increase and on the inability to find an actual increase of earth's radius by modern measurements. Although there are still some supporters of the theory like Weijermars (1986),[25] Michihei (199,[26] Scalera et al. (2003),[27] Edwards (2006),[28] this issue, along with the discovery of evidence for the process of subduction, caused the scientific community to dismiss the theory of an expanding Earth.


----------



## domread1985 (Jun 28, 2008)

YouTube - Top Extra Secret Underground Alien Bases. Part 1


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 28, 2008)

jeez not this shit again, there are no underground alien bases, that is fucking ridiculous, all that video had was a bunch of stupid pictures that dont prove anything


----------



## domread1985 (Jun 28, 2008)

YouTube - Giant Aliens and 2012 doomsday prophecy exposed


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree w/ Philly Buddah about this issue. Couldn't have been put any better. Will something happen? No single person has the answer.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 28, 2008)

sure no one can know, but there is no real evidence to suggest that something will happen so why buy into all these stupid theories and speculation...


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 28, 2008)

You believe all that stuff about NWO right? What if that is all nonsense & propoganda?


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 28, 2008)

I believe that changes are happening now & they will culminate by that year...just a theory ya know. It's more like a feeling inside rather than the flood of info. out there.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 28, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> You believe all that stuff about NWO right? What if that is all nonsense & propoganda?


I guess it could be, I cant say for sure, but atleast its rooted in the realms of reality, no magic pulse or third eye opening or anything like that


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 28, 2008)

At the very least we should see a spectacular eclipse when the galactic alignment occurs & that is a fact.


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm currently still researching the pineal gland(third eye) & I must say that it is a very interesting topic. They say that when you dream & you can see without your eyes open the pineal gland is what creates this ability.


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 28, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> At the very least we should see a spectacular eclipse when the galactic alignment occurs & that is a fact.


we arent going to see anything, its not like a lunar or solar eclipse, the so called alignment has already taken place anyway

The precise alignment of the solstice point (the precise center-point of the body of the sun as viewed from earth) with the Galactic equator was calculated to occur in 1998 (Jean Meeus, Mathematical Astronomy Morsels, 1997 ). This date was further refined by Smelyakov to May 7 1998. Therefore, if the significance of 2012 is related to a precise intersecting of the Galactic Equator, whatever that significance would have meant would already have occurred


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 28, 2008)

O.K. that's news to me, but I have no rebuttal.


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jun 28, 2008)

12 Imix, 14 Kayab, 3 Manik 

Selamat Jarin! We return with more to say on a number of issues. Our Earth allies continue to advance. Much progress has been made in identifying and exposing those who duplicitously use their positions of authority to hinder our cause by doing one helpful task while clandestinely pulling off many destructive ones. These moles are now being used to winkle out accomplices who have obstructed what should already be a done deal. This flushing out and removing of the "bad eggs" has greatly accelerated the path to our goals. The present illegal US regime is among the greatest of these culprits. We are using the accruing evidence gleaned from this activity as material for the legal actions that are to take place once this present madness is over. Our Earth allies are now refocusing on completing the final steps that can, as you say, "seal the deal." All of us are anxious to get the prosperity deliveries out of the way. Once this is done, we can proceed to the rapid removal of these rogue North American regimes. Thereafter, a number of other such governments around the world are to follow them swiftly into oblivion. 


These coming actions are all part of a vast, quiet revolution whose primary purpose is to restore sanity to your world. The present madness is an agenda that is inextricably wrapped up with both the UFO cover-up and the rise to power of a group of American illuminoids at the end of World War II. The "Roswell incident" is one of a multitude of examples that led this group to believe that they were destined to succeed their then masters, the Anunnaki, as future controllers of the world. What they did not take into account was the fact that Heaven and the divine plan were preparing an alternative scenario. The agitation of this group over this matter in the late 1990s is the root cause of what is transpiring around you now. Their plot to first seize control of the present version of the US government and then use it to achieve their goals is doomed to failure. Too many factors are in play that are disrupting and overturning their grand stratagems. Despite becoming aware of this, their arrogance and defiance of the Light have kept this silly yet tragic game going. 

This situation became clear to us when, time after time, carefully negotiated agreements were proven to be not worth the paper they were written on. We quickly learned that this unbelievable guile was par for the course. Each of the principals lives in a secret, dark world filled with unmentionable horror. Secrecy is a hallmark of their actions. It seems they believe us to have underestimated them; but this is far from the truth! As your proverb says, we are merely giving them enough rope to hang themselves with, by allowing these rapscallions to perpetrate the precedents required to bring them to justice. The extent of their larceny is prodigious; indeed, no tinge of morality hampers their intrigues. They fall for each "bait" we set before them and thus continue to more deeply embroil themselves in traitorous actions. As the evidence of their crimes mounts and the wriggle-room we allow them decreases, they actually appear to be relishing what is about to happen. It is as if they believe they can somehow miraculously hoodwink us at the end! 

This continuing insanity has shown us the nature of the evil that the galactic entity known as Anchara imposed upon the Milky Way Galaxy for billions of years. It is interesting to watch this darkness still at work, albeit on a much smaller planetary scale. Transforming it into something magnificent and of the Light is a wondrous opportunity. Our first contact fleet is following the sacred parameters laid down by Heaven. We bear these precepts firmly in mind as we advise our Earth allies on what to do to remedy the situation on your beautiful planet. Much is expected of this world and your future star nation. Many in our Galactic Federation are involved in this first contact so that the promise of Lemuria can be realized. Moreover, restoring this solar system to its original condition gives us a chance to work closely with the Elohim in charge of this quadrant of the galaxy. This is always a great privilege and a great honor! We look forward to our coming interactions with you. 

Your progress toward first contact is most interesting to us. We have watched you go through a number of preliminary stages, reminiscent to us of what the Galactic Federation's predecessors went through at the very beginning of the many galactic wars. First comes a feeling that what is happening cannot be real. Then follows an overwhelming need to assess the situation and prepare to cope. Humans on your world are aware of us and of the massive betrayal of the people that government is perpetrating. Most of you know of the great danger that this poses both to Mother Earth and to your future, and you are being impelled to take positive action for your survival and to learn more about us. This is most encouraging. It is one of the major reasons why the dark's schemes cannot succeed. We are proud of what you are doing to aid the goals of our Earth allies. 

You are a people who are coming together, each in your own way, to assuage the damage done to your planet and to figure out a means to defeat the strange and hateful goals of the dark. This has led to the creation of huge, planetwide programs for lifting yourselves out of poverty; developing a number of political parties that truly represent you; and creating the infrastructure that can sustain your actions. These create the foundations for the programs of our Earth allies. These grass roots organizations are to be found on every continent and are now starting to interlink with one another on an increasing scale. These organizations are expanding and becoming a segment of your global society that is addressing issues important to our first contact program. 

As we have mentioned before, carrying out such a lengthy and involved pre-first contact operation is, for us, unprecedented. Normally, we leave this phase to you and wait for you to complete your preparations according to your own time frame. In this instance, a number of prime decrees and other sacred directives were passed on to us before we began this operation. Now we are overseeing a whole host of activities that are to greatly speed up the preliminaries. As Heaven predicted, her actions in accelerating your growth in consciousness was mirrored by the actions of those within your secret global power structure who wished to overturn the goals of the dark elites. This group became our Earth allies. We commend them as well as the grass-roots organizers who have worked so diligently to set up an infrastructure of consciousness on your world. 

The process of change has reached a point of no return. Every day, more and more people are making a commitment to change. It is unfortunate that most of this goes unreported in the so-called developed world. The major repository for this news has become the Internet. Here, a large variety of blogs, reports, and uncensored news skips daily across the globe, much of it devoted to these vital issues. We monitor this and are in joy over these developments, even though this is only a beginning. The events getting ready to manifest are needed to get these global actions up to speed. Our Earth allies are fully aware of this and have done things on a sufficient scale to assist these grass-roots organizations. Remember that Together, We are indeed Victorious! 

Today, we continued to inform you about what is happening around you. We feel very deeply that the time is near for finishing off this phase of the operation. Our actions are the catalyst for this phase, and the moment quickly approaches for many amazing events to happen around you. Stay focused and ready to finish what we have all started. Know in your Heart of Hearts that the perpetual Supply and infinite Abundance of Heaven are indeed Yours! Selamat Majon! Selamat Kasitaram! (Sirian for Rejoice! and Be Blessed in Heavenly Love and Joy!)


----------



## twostarhotel (Jun 28, 2008)

holy shit i wasnt ready to read a book


----------



## Dr High (Jun 28, 2008)

cant say they ARE aliens bases but there ARE alien bases, so many area 51 worker testamonials. they all to be mostly tall greys and small greys and reptilians!


----------



## Dr High (Jun 28, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> 12 Imix, 14 Kayab, 3 Manik
> 
> Selamat Jarin! We return with more to say on a number of issues. Our Earth allies continue to advance. Much progress has been made in identifying and exposing those who duplicitously use their positions of authority to hinder our cause by doing one helpful task while clandestinely pulling off many destructive ones. These moles are now being used to winkle out accomplices who have obstructed what should already be a done deal. This flushing out and removing of the "bad eggs" has greatly accelerated the path to our goals. The present illegal US regime is among the greatest of these culprits. We are using the accruing evidence gleaned from this activity as material for the legal actions that are to take place once this present madness is over. Our Earth allies are now refocusing on completing the final steps that can, as you say, "seal the deal." All of us are anxious to get the prosperity deliveries out of the way. Once this is done, we can proceed to the rapid removal of these rogue North American regimes. Thereafter, a number of other such governments around the world are to follow them swiftly into oblivion.
> 
> ...


What...ARE you?!!


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 28, 2008)

you guys are nuts


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jun 29, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> But why do you believe something will happen?


All of the stuff I have read, heard, researched aside, most of all I believe something will happen because I just have a feeling. I already feel different now than I did before, Im not sure what has changed but I think that something has. And like I said, if nothing happens than it doesnt really matter anyways. I will tell you that when Y2K and all that came along, I wasnt even considering that something was going to happen but for 2012 I believe something will. If Im right than Im right, If Im wrong than so what, because I could have been right. 

What Im going to do now is just not worry about all this until the time comes, and maybe do a little research on the side but Im going to get on with my life as I always have. Remember, we still have over 4 years left.


----------



## twostarhotel (Jun 29, 2008)

dude y2k was a computer thing it had nothing to do with our earth and us.
this is much different this is somthing we really cant avoid .
i think you guys should check this guys site out he was on the alex jones show and talked about this very topic, and much deeper
Jordan Maxwell's Home Page probably the best research site ive been to yet


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jun 29, 2008)

so 2012 is just a mayan clock thing. all it will do is restart.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jun 29, 2008)

that's right "all" it will do is "re-start".


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 29, 2008)

twostarhotel said:


> dude y2k was a computer thing it had nothing to do with our earth and us.
> this is much different this is somthing we really cant avoid .
> i think you guys should check this guys site out he was on the alex jones show and talked about this very topic, and much deeper
> Jordan Maxwell's Home Page probably the best research site ive been to yet


 i didnt find anything about 2012 on the site just a bunch of stupid pictures


----------



## twostarhotel (Jun 29, 2008)

the mayans knew if it, so did nostradamus, the egyptians, and our elite today
it is a natural transition of one form of energy to another. hitler even studied it
its evidant our bodies resond to electro magnectic pulses, check these films out i think that everything we know of our world today, were probably written by egyptians jews who rule the world right now, egypt has always been known to be a civilization to have been handed down some high knowledge, i found these interesting
watch starting from part 2 im sure you guys have heard and seen enough about 911.
Ring of Power - Parts 1-5 - Sprword.com
Magical Egypt: Episode 1 - The Invisible Science - Sprword.com
Edgar Cayce - Sprword.com


----------



## twostarhotel (Jun 29, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> i didnt find anything about 2012 on the site just a bunch of stupid pictures


haha ok yeah i cant find it either but lots of good stuff


----------



## hom36rown (Jun 29, 2008)

so youre thought is that once the alignment takes place that this pulse will somehow change and "awaken" us, well I hate to inform you but the exact alignment already took palce, and the mayans never predicted anything about a pulse or awakening, they just understood precession


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 30, 2008)

if there was a magnetic energy shift that completely changed our planet and everything on it...

well that would be fucking awesome! 


i wonder if we would still have memory of anything before the shift, or even be the same person?


----------



## twostarhotel (Jun 30, 2008)

dude you have the illuminati symbol as your avatar id figure youd know more about it
im not the genius on this topic i myself am still trying to understand it but out of alot of other theories this one makes the most sense to me. alignments are always taking place since every thing is spinning but i guess the frequencies have been increasing in the last couple of years and will reach a certain point, not everyone will feel it or awaken, christians call it the rapture, alot of other religions talk about a return of some kind of christ who knows im just trying to make sense of it all too


----------



## Microdizzey (Jun 30, 2008)

that is EXACTLY how i see it. the "awakening" and rapture is the same thing, just different views about it. one contains God, the other doesn't!

you're on the right track man, just keep connecting the dots.


----------



## Dfunk (Jun 30, 2008)

This thread is like neverending - lol.


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jul 1, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> i wonder if we would still have memory of anything before the shift, or even be the same person?


Yeah, thats what I was thinking about too. If we would remember anything, or be the same person. Or if would be like being reborn with no memory, or very little. 

But another weird thing is ghosts, the people that can see the ghosts describe what they look like and they are sometimes actual people. This would mean when we die and enter the spirit world we will take the same look as we did in the physical world, another theory of mine is that ghosts are just left over things in another dimension that arent really alive and have no soul, just like remains of a person. Hmm, just something to think about and how it relates to other things.


----------



## blonddie07 (Jul 2, 2008)

Philly_Buddah said:


> Yeah, thats what I was thinking about too. If we would remember anything, or be the same person. Or if would be like being reborn with no memory, or very little.
> 
> But another weird thing is ghosts, the people that can see the ghosts describe what they look like and they are sometimes actual people. This would mean when we die and enter the spirit world we will take the same look as we did in the physical world, another theory of mine is that ghosts are just left over things in another dimension that arent really alive and have no soul, just like remains of a person. Hmm, just something to think about and how it relates to other things.


Maybe, ghosts/other living spirits live on a different dimension, and we are living on the same time span.... a Fold?


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 2, 2008)

makes sense


----------



## twostarhotel (Jul 2, 2008)

hmmm definantly deep


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jul 2, 2008)

My personal belief is that ghosts and the like are glimpses into other dimensions- usually appearing in 'slits' of the space-time fabric of this dimension. The fact is that all time exists all the time- each moment in time is like a frame in a movie. All the frames exist at the same time- however it is the simple shift in focus from one frame to the next that gives the illusion of linear time. Some 'ghosts' interact with this dimension- giving the impression that these are 'made slits'. Whereas some 'ghosts' simply replay a scene over and over- giving the impression that these are s_eemingly_ 'coincidental slits' in the fabric of this dimensions view of time. 

Cutting myself off there so I don't stoner ramble on and on about my view of time.. LOL..


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 2, 2008)

fuck barrack obama, john mccain,and that fuckin ron paul

MySpace

freemason are all around us, keep your eyes open people.


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 2, 2008)

ron paul is the best canidate we have


----------



## Dr High (Jul 2, 2008)

Philly_Buddah said:


> Yeah, thats what I was thinking about too. If we would remember anything, or be the same person. Or if would be like being reborn with no memory, or very little.
> 
> But another weird thing is ghosts, the people that can see the ghosts describe what they look like and they are sometimes actual people. This would mean when we die and enter the spirit world we will take the same look as we did in the physical world, another theory of mine is that ghosts are just left over things in another dimension that arent really alive and have no soul, just like remains of a person. Hmm, just something to think about and how it relates to other things.


to me ghosts are souls trapped between the spirit world and our world, they cannot reach the light as if they had killed themselves and trapped theirselves forever.
My gfs mom has delivered if you will trapped ghosts, you first off have to communicate with them then tell them there still HERE and send them off the the LIGHT.


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 2, 2008)

that sounds like the explaination from casper, milfs is way better


----------



## twostarhotel (Jul 2, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> fuck barrack obama, john mccain,and that fuckin ron paul
> 
> MySpace
> 
> freemason are all around us, keep your eyes open people.


are you saying ron paul is a freemason?


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 2, 2008)

That avatar is great hom36rown! I agree that out of all the lame choices available to us that Ron Paul would be best, but it would almost impossible for him to win. I don't think Ron Paul is a freemason myself. I think alot of Barack Obama bullshit is coming into the light recently. I love the dimensional theory on ghosts as well.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if this was posted yet. BUT CHECK THIS OUT!!! This is news to me! Crazy Shyt here!YouTube - Nibiru Planet X 2012 Sitchin 12th Planet

WHATS WRONG WITH RON PAUL?

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 2, 2008)

Ron Paul is telling everyone what they want to hear just like the other canadites & that's my only concern. Will he really do what he says if he were to get office??? How do we know without a doubt???


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 2, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> Ron Paul is telling everyone what they want to hear just like the other canadites & that's my only concern. Will he really do what he says if he were to get office??? How do we know without a doubt???


Study the mans voting record!

RON PAUL is a man of high integrity. HE IS *NOT *A PUPPET! You have to research the guy to find out about him. Watch some youtube videos or something. Hes GREAT! I haven't found anything about him that I don't like. He always stands up for the people of the USA. You have no idea how awesome this guy is unless you know him.  

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 2, 2008)

check my posts i give proof on ron paul

hes nothing more than a mere lie


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 2, 2008)

gwap 



Date:  Jun 30, 2008 12:24 AM Subject:  Ron Paul and Freemasonry  Body:  Aftermath News


Ron Paul speaking at Georgetown Jesuit University, alma mater of Carroll Quigley and Bill Clinton. Note the Freemasonic symbols on the wall behind him.

I know this is a taboo subject among Ron Paul supporters, of which I was one myself in the very beginning of his presidential campaign. And even if it is proven beyond any doubt that he is a freemason, many will just put it aside and pretend it doesn&#8217;t matter &#8220;because he is such a decent and honest man&#8221; etc. But many others are very curious to know what RP&#8217;s status is regarding Freemasonry because it does matter, and I fully intend to find out myself. Therefore, it is high time we started talking openly about it and try to ascertain the truth, one way or another.


I just happened to stumble across this comment over at the Daily Paul yesterday, and thought that I should share it with whoever is interested in knowing whether or not Ron Paul is a Freemason.



This does not prove anything in that regard, however it makes the probability that he is a Freemason very much higher since Eastern Star members are generally married to Freemason husbands, Rainbow girls are generally children of masons and because Ron Paul&#8217;s father was also a mason. And in addition, according to the comment, he &#8220;respects the organization&#8221;, which is wholly uncharacteristic of anyone who is supposedly fighting against the masonically-inspired New World Order.

Ron Paul is also an unofficial member of the John Birch Society, which was founded by masons, funded by Nelson Rockefeller and run by Jesuit-trained Knights of Malta. In other words, the JBS is a gatekeeper organization, designed to control the opposition and make sure nothing substantial is ever done to impede the New World Order system which just keeps on rolling over humanity.

How about the Jahbulon Bullshit Society for a more appropriate name?
Here is the comment in full rebutting an anti-masonic posting:

_Ron Paul and Freemasonry_
_On April 20th, 2008 the oak says:_
_Liberty Oak Ranch_
_Quit using Ron Paul as a forum for your bigotted beliefs.

You don&#8217;t know anything about him or his ideals obvious__ly. You also know nothing about the Freemason or Eastern Star organizations.

_
_1. Ron Paul&#8217;s father was a Freemason and Dr. Paul has said himself many times that he respects the organization and has been to many of the open meetings in his district. I should know, I was his scheduler for ten years.

_
_2. His wife, Carol is a member of the Velasco Order of the Eastern Star and maintains her membership in the Freeport area lodge.

_
_3. Their daughters, Lori and Joy, were both Rainbow girls, another organization associated with Freemasonry.

_
_Your hatefilled retoric regarding a benevolent, Biblically based organization is likened to those who have a fear of the unknown. It spawns lies and hate toward those who are innocent and have done good for others. Just try taking your child to the Shriner&#8217;s burn or crippled childrens hospital. They will take care of your child regardless of your ignorance and will do it free of charge.

How many people has your paranoia helped?_
_*Source:* http://www. dailypaul. com/node/46310
_
Unfortunately, the link now says &#8220;access denied&#8221; for whatever reason. Maybe you can explain to me why the link no longer works. I even tried to find the page again through a Google search (how I found it originally) and nothing. Poof! Gone. No trace. Not even a Google cache available. I wonder why? Hmmm&#8230;.


If anyone knows the actual identity of this &#8220;scheduler&#8221; with the handle of &#8220;Liberty Oak Ranch&#8221;, please share it here with us to help confirm the validity of the comment.


I looked up the Eastern Star chapter being referred to if anyone wants to try and research this further:
*Velasco Chapter No.

220 (District 4)*
Worthy Matron: Mrs.

Leota Romine
Worthy Patron: Paul Romine
Secretary: Mrs.

Yvonne Huffhines
1210 N.

Avenue O
Freeport Texas 77541
2nd & 4th Mon 7:30pm
Ph.


Then, one might assume that Ron Paul frequently goes (as the scheduler claims) to meetings at a masonic lodge in the same area, so I found this lodge listed with the Grand Lodge of Texas website which it would seem is a very likely candidate for being one of those lodges he attends:
*Velasco Masonic Lodge #757*
Douglas Raborn W.M.


email Edward Garcia [email protected]
Masonic District 31-C
Located in Brazoria County
115 year old Lodge ( Charter granted December 8, 1893)
Members: 176
Lodge Address: 1210 N. Ave.

O, Freeport 77541
Mailing Address: P.O.

Box 757
Meetings: First and Third Tuesday of each month, 7:30 p.m.


Lodge Phone: 
As I gather more information on what I am 90% sure is a fact, that Ron Paul is a high Freemason of the 33rd degree or above, who knows the masonic agenda and yet keeps it all a secret from his supporters (as Dick Cheney kept his CFR membership a secret from his constituents in Wyoming), I will immediately pass it on to you the public who have a right to know the truth.


PW
PS: Keep an eye on this post as I believe I will be updating it with new information over the next few weeks and months. If you have something definitive regarding Ron Paul&#8217;s membership in any secret society, please post a comment with specifics.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 2, 2008)

No doubt that Ron Paul's track record is admirable, but can he really overcome the odds against him - there is always hope.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 2, 2008)

fuck those evil reptillian bastards freemasonry ,illumanati, all of it


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 2, 2008)

Great post ledgic13! +rep for that info.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 2, 2008)

Ron Paul won't become president anyway we should turn our focus to Barack Obama to see if we the people can publicly cripple his chances of winning by exposing his lies.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 2, 2008)

I meant that Ron Paul's track record with THE PEOPLE is admirable compared to our other canadites.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats the first dirt I have found on RON PAUL... I still think he is the best candidate.. I bet everyone in the gov't is a Freemason, WTF

Regardless of if hes a Freemason or not, have you heard that he wants to rid the USA of income tax (the IRS) and the "Federal" Reserve! His first 'to-do' would be to get our troops out of Iraq and the world and worry more about domestics and securing our borders than policing the world. He has never voted for an increase in taxes and he is a conservative constitutionalist. 


.........RON PAUL REVOLUTION.......

~PEACE~


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 2, 2008)

they all appear to be nice , cleverly hidden away behind a cloak of deception....

theres a candidate for every one
barack for ethnics , hillary for the female, john mccain for the stereotypical "true patriot american"and ron paul for "miscellaneous"or the "free thinkers"

im watching whats going on out there.

you got to be carefull, afterall the price is our lives


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 2, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> * you got to be carefull, afterall the price is our lives*


What are you talking about? How do you figure?

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL... Saying the Freemasons as a whole are the evil elite is like saying all the fish in the ocean are sharks. lol.. It's for the most part a 'fun networking' thing and an expected part of that social class. Only the few at the top are given privileged information, let alone knowing and participating in the agenda. 

The provable FACT is that no other primary presidential candidate had a voting record to rival Ron Paul. FACT Ron Paul was completely shunned from the media at all costs. FACT Ron Paul has been the only candidate to bring up the real issues and problems in this country. Can anyone forget those 'debates' with Ghouliani lol.. and the stuned reaction when Ron Paul brought up the Nafta super highway? LOL.. the feds came out with a written statement to deny it just because of his comments.. I see no one else fighting like this.. this isn't the message or the information the NWO wants the public to see.. You should be ashamed of slandering a true patriot- while you sit at your computer, probably not improving your surroundings at all. 

I'll write in Ron Paul. My conscious won't let me vote any other way.


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 2, 2008)

we shouldnt have to be ashamed for thinking outside of the paradigm...
true patriot my ass!!!!
what do i do...i do as much as the next person, i do all that i can, i spread the word , i try to enlighten with facts, axioms.

its nice that he wants to bring out this so called what they want you to know info...


well is he talking about the America ,Canada,Mexico union thats being pushed forward, our the amero...

i need someone to make a difference, not to just tell us what we want to hear in a different flavor...

ron paul is just another flavor for you chose from when you gettin your ice cream or in americas case, ice mocha latte.

im all about free thinking,
thats all, i believe in america, well the idea of a gov for the people by the people.
rich rulling over the poor with the trickle down theory,just pissin all over us, and thats who we choose as our leaders...
thats got to go!!


----------



## bobharvey (Jul 3, 2008)

What the do you think the NAFTA superhighway is?! 
Maybe you should read up on Ron Paul. He is doing infinitely more than you are currently day dreaming about.


----------



## bobharvey (Jul 3, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> im all about free thinking





ledgic13 said:


> theres a candidate for every one
> barack for ethnics , hillary for the female, john mccain for the stereotypical "true patriot american"and ron paul for "miscellaneous"or the "free thinkers"


Are you one of those closed minded free thinkers?


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 3, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> That avatar is great hom36rown! I agree that out of all the lame choices available to us that Ron Paul would be best, but it would almost impossible for him to win. I don't think Ron Paul is a freemason myself. I think alot of Barack Obama bullshit is coming into the light recently. I love the dimensional theory on ghosts as well.


 ron paul is a free mason


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 3, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> LOL... Saying the Freemasons as a whole are the evil elite is like saying all the fish in the ocean are sharks. lol.. It's for the most part a 'fun networking' thing and an expected part of that social class. Only the few at the top are given privileged information, let alone knowing and participating in the agenda.
> 
> The provable FACT is that no other primary presidential candidate had a voting record to rival Ron Paul. FACT Ron Paul was completely shunned from the media at all costs. FACT Ron Paul has been the only candidate to bring up the real issues and problems in this country. Can anyone forget those 'debates' with Ghouliani lol.. and the stuned reaction when Ron Paul brought up the Nafta super highway? LOL.. the feds came out with a written statement to deny it just because of his comments.. I see no one else fighting like this.. this isn't the message or the information the NWO wants the public to see.. You should be ashamed of slandering a true patriot- while you sit at your computer, probably not improving your surroundings at all.
> 
> I'll write in Ron Paul. My conscious won't let me vote any other way.


 thank you , exactly....its not like every single free mason is part of the illuminati, they are everywhere...I live a block away from a masonic lodge


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jul 3, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> My personal belief is that ghosts and the like are glimpses into other dimensions- usually appearing in 'slits' of the space-time fabric of this dimension. The fact is that all time exists all the time- each moment in time is like a frame in a movie. All the frames exist at the same time- however it is the simple shift in focus from one frame to the next that gives the illusion of linear time. Some 'ghosts' interact with this dimension- giving the impression that these are 'made slits'. Whereas some 'ghosts' simply replay a scene over and over- giving the impression that these are s_eemingly_ 'coincidental slits' in the fabric of this dimensions view of time.
> 
> Cutting myself off there so I don't stoner ramble on and on about my view of time.. LOL..


Wow...that is actually the exact same thing that I was thinking about a few days ago, it was also very hard to explain for me. A lot of things related to this could also explain deja vu. I have had very very real deja vu a lot of times. I remember one time specifically I predicted everything that was going to happen for probably 3 minutes straight....weird thing was I was like in shock when it happened I was in awe. It was incredible, thats the defining moment where I knew there was more going on than we know about.

The most incredible time being this: I remembered an event as a child (I wont go into details) and I have remembered this event for about 12 years before it happened. I probably thought about it at least once a week and it was always in the back of my mind. I actually had a conversation with my family about it and none of them remembered it...Than one day when I was about 18 I went with my family to this easter party and its also around the same day as my nephews birthday. We were in the backyard and then it happened...I predicted every event for at least 3 mins straight...only I realized that when I saw it before I was seeing it through my nephews eyes(he was about 5 yrs old at the time)...it was very very weird...It was EXACTLY the same. Even to a very specific event that happened towards the end.


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 3, 2008)

everyone knows deja vu is a glitch in the matrix, duh


----------



## mi5neo (Jul 3, 2008)

Dudes.

2012 is when the magnetics of the Earth will filp. Asit stands the magnetics of the Earth travel out through the south pole around the Earth and back in through the north pole, during 2012 this trend will flip over so the magnetics will travel out of the North pole and back in the south pole. This will have a trmendous effect on the world and everything that lives on it.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 3, 2008)

mi5neo said:


> Dudes.
> 
> 2012 is when the magnetics of the Earth will filp. Asit stands the magnetics of the Earth travel out through the south pole around the Earth and back in through the north pole, during 2012 this trend will flip over so the magnetics will travel out of the North pole and back in the south pole. This will have a trmendous effect on the world and everything that lives on it.


You act so certain.. 

Watch this stuff YouTube - Nibiru Planet X 2012 Sitchin 12th Planet This seems like it could be real... Watch this vid...

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 3, 2008)

if i remember right the magnectic field switches i dont know how often though.


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxvQF6oBQYk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amOcfESYuiA&feature=related


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jul 4, 2008)

mi5neo said:


> Dudes.
> 
> 2012 is when the magnetics of the Earth will filp. Asit stands the magnetics of the Earth travel out through the south pole around the Earth and back in through the north pole, during 2012 this trend will flip over so the magnetics will travel out of the North pole and back in the south pole. This will have a trmendous effect on the world and everything that lives on it.


What is that supposed to mean though? How we will be effected if that happens?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 4, 2008)

i found this... read up..
Geomagnetic reversal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

no one died when it happened before...


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Jul 4, 2008)

this mafucka done get me started, bro theres so much shit that you have been lead to not pay any attention to and that shit has now gone completely under the radar to our very society and most societies around the world.

Most 3 world countries (well the ancient ones and a good majority like all these african tribes and shit dont focus on fucking reality tv stars and bullshit and they havnt been influenced and pretty much destroyed by western civilization), and we have been doing it to ourselves slowly since pretty much ever.

Your values and all this shit in your life you deem "important and meaningful" is fucking bullshit bro. and if you dont like depressing realities, i suggest you just go on with your life and ignor all this what if possiblity shit,, not trying to sound harsh or whatever here but its the truth, we are completely fucked.

anyway the point is, if your interested in this shit, it almost always becomes your life
im obsessed with quantum mechanics, metaphysics and all this other shit now because i got curious.It's gonna depress you because what all this really adds up to is that we are an infectious bacterial species that destroy everything around us, and will eventually destroy ourselves.We are parasites that prey on everything, our ecosystem, our atmosphere, our surrounding plantlife, animals, each other, ourselves. Its human nature.

anyway enough depressing talk, im gonna smoke a fat ass bowl and laugh at the trailer park boys.

oh yea and ps, you really want your mind blown bro? go search the reality of space and time, and realize that theres no such thing as time! only the measurement in which we go about our lives. there is no time outside of our world( to any degree that we could measure) because time is a factor of gravity, gravity is one of the 4 MAIN "forces" known in our universe.and gravity CAN be reversed, so then what other possibility could you conclude from that............................... time can be altered? maybe
read steven hawkings shit its really good for explaining it to someone whos mind has never been used this way, he relates it PERFECTLY to shit that you can easily understand and grasp.
MIND BLOWING.........................................................................................


----------



## Microdizzey (Jul 4, 2008)

time is internal. we live by external time, which is just a measurement, like you said.


i agree with you on some parts CaNNaBiZNeSS, but i do not think we are another form of bacteria. if we were the same as bacteria, then bacteria must have a conscious. and with that said, they must have a free will to either grow and destroy everything in their path, or grow and be at peace with everything around it.

if everything was bacteria, everything would be advanced just like humans.


----------



## twostarhotel (Jul 4, 2008)

this just keeps going in circles but whatever at least people are talking about it


----------



## blonddie07 (Jul 4, 2008)

WIKIPEDIA?? LOLL Dude, 99% of wikipedia is BULLSHIT. 

Its not the old wikipedia like it used to be... its owned by big corporations now.. fucking lame,.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jul 4, 2008)

as long as the thread is visible lol


----------



## twostarhotel (Jul 6, 2008)

blonddie07 said:


> WIKIPEDIA?? LOLL Dude, 99% of wikipedia is BULLSHIT.
> 
> Its not the old wikipedia like it used to be... its owned by big corporations now.. fucking lame,.


this is true i noticed alot of stuff i look up on there now is just plain bought out bullshit


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 6, 2008)

twostarhotel said:


> this is true i noticed alot of stuff i look up on there now *is just plain bought out bullshit*


I believe you, but can you give me an example 

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## hom36rown (Jul 6, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> I believe you, but can you give me an example
> 
> RON PAUL REVOLUTION
> 
> ~PEACE~


like certain articles are in a constant state of being changed and messed wtih, a good example is the article on :"criticisms of fractional reserve banking", you read the page and it really doesnt seem that critical, but then you go to the discussion page and almost everyone writing is strongly strongly against frb, but any one person has the power to rewrite things....in this particular article it is only one person who is really fucking up the article named gregalton, but read the discussion page for this article and its pretty simple to see how critical people really are(and should be) of frb

Criticism of fractional-reserve banking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

heres the discussion page Talk:Criticism of fractional-reserve banking - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

notice everyone on the page is against frb and wants to make the article more critical of it but the changes they make are constantly being changed back by some guy on there named gregalton...

to get all sides from a wikipedia article you should read the discussion page and see what people have to say about the article


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 6, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> to get all sides from a wikipedia article you should read the discussion page and see what people have to say about the article


Good insight homegrown  (+rep)

I'll have to remember that... Thanks for showing the example 

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Brandon78125 (Jul 7, 2008)

BBC NEWS | Programmes | Conspiracy Files | 9/11 - The Third Tower


----------



## mexiblunt (Jul 7, 2008)

Did anyone watch it? I missed the show. It's agian tuesday and wednesday.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 7, 2008)

Brandon78125 said:


> BBC NEWS | Programmes | Conspiracy Files | 9/11 - The Third Tower


911 was an inside job!! And the reason why the US dollar is so low is because of the war, and borrowing so much money from the Chinese has devalued the dollar to the world market. 

So because of 911 we go to war. And because of this war, we went into huge debt. And because of the huge debt, our dollar gets devalued. And because our dollar gets devalued, we pay much more for gasoline! 

So because of Bush going to WAR with the middle east, our economy sucks. (These politicans don't care about the US citizens. Do you research, and study history. )

YouTube - Dick Cheney Exposed! - Excellent TV Doc Dick Cheney was the CEO(owner) of Haliburton before he became VP.

YouTube - US Troops in Iraq talk about Halliburton & KBR Haliburton is the BIGGEST WAR contractor for the USA gov't in IRAQ. Haliburton over charges the US tax payers(thats us guys) up the ass. They apparently charge 99 dollars for a load of laundry in Iraq. You do the math. 

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## mexiblunt (Jul 7, 2008)

Nobody see it? What was there conclusion if they had one. What do they say about it being reported before it happened?


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jul 8, 2008)

Im not completely sure about this....but I heard that wikipedia and all that is being bought by a huge corporation thats connected to the government and the superpowers/ mainstream controlled media. If it didnt already happen, it will. They are trying to take over everything...its sad to see this happen.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 8, 2008)

Philly_Buddah said:


> Im not completely sure about this....but I heard that wikipedia and all that is being bought by a huge corporation thats connected to the government and the superpowers/ mainstream controlled media. If it didnt already happen, it will. They are trying to take over everything...its sad to see this happen.


The death of the internet as we know it might happen at 2012..

YouTube - Alex Jones-Death of the Internet "The Facts" Part 1of 4
YouTube - Alex Jones Death Of The Internet "The Facts" Part 2 of 4
YouTube - Alex Jones- Death of the Internet "The Facts" Part 3of 4
YouTube - Alex Jones- Death of the Internet "The Facts" Part 4 of 4

Alex Jones actually predicted 911

YouTube - Alex Jones Predicts 911

People need to wake up and start looking into these "Conspiracy Theories" because there is a lot of truth to them. 

*If you guys want some information/links *that the gov't doesn't want you to know about, *then ask* me.. I don't believe we have aliens or anything like that, but I do believe 911 was an inside job, and I have enough links to prove it.

RON PAUL REOVLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jul 10, 2008)

Did you hear they are buying the weather channel too??? These ppl are seriously trying to take over every aspect of our lives and the world, pretty soon the super powers will own 100% of everything in the world. Hopefully the aliens can come and save us from these ppl, I would seriously trust a random alien I dont even know before I trust George Bush or any of the so called world leaders.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 10, 2008)

Philly_Buddah said:


> Did you hear they are buying the weather channel too??? These ppl are seriously trying to take over every aspect of our lives and the world, pretty soon the super powers will own 100% of everything in the world. Hopefully the aliens can come and save us from these ppl, I would seriously trust a random alien I dont even know before I trust George Bush or any of the so called world leaders.


You killed it with the aliens bro. 

This is bullshyt at its best in regards to aliens.. (THE GOV'T LIES) YouTube - U.F.O DISCLOSURE PROJECT U.FO MEETING

I'm not doubting that there are other forms of life in this universe besides Earth, but I highly doubt we have aliens that are visiting Earth. 

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 11, 2008)

You never know...They could be everywhere...LOL.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

but we are just waiting...

could happen..
but then you never know when it wil.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 11, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> You never know...They could be everywhere...LOL.


Have some aliens take me away to another planet. 

I don't want to be around for WW3, once the NUKES start dropping because *the USA is trying to take over the middle east.
*
RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

the usa isnt trying to take over the middle east....
it might be a good idea to so it doesnt happen.
here sum math to the 2012
Apocalympics 2012


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 11, 2008)

Forget the middle east - America wants the world! Hasn't anyone ever seen Scarface?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

you cant base america and our future on a movie.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 11, 2008)

It was a joke ya know.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

haha yea... but ppl will believe it lol


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 11, 2008)

Have you guys heard of the NWO? 

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

have you ever heard of the idc?


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 11, 2008)

I have heard of the NWO, but I'm not sure if I've heard of the idc. "Do you just believe everything your told,do you just believe everything your told." - SouthPark(lol)


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

i just meant i dont care.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jul 11, 2008)

will you care when your life is threatened?


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

depends....


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 11, 2008)

I was refering to " but ppl will believe it."


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

i'm confused.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 11, 2008)

AH...the fun conversation of life & death. Guess what? They do not exist. Life & death are simply two CREATED words to describe two different phases of existence. We are essentially energy & everyone knows that energy can be created, but NEVER destroyed. If you fear dying you must first realize you are living in fear. Once you abandon fear(it's hard I know)you'll realize the truth.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 11, 2008)

I thought you were responding to me, perhaps I was wrong? You said " just meant I don't care"


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

oh when you said i dont know what idc is... haha


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 11, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> AH...the fun conversation of life & death. Guess what? They do not exist. Life & death are simply two CREATED words to describe two different phases of existence. *We are essentially energy & everyone knows that energy can be created, but NEVER destroyed*. If you fear dying you must first realize you are living in fear. Once you abandon fear(it's hard I know)you'll realize the truth.


This is true. 

Did you know that mass could be a figment of our imagination, and what we are perceiving as mass is really just a different form of energy? Quantum physics and string theory are some deep shyt. I love it!

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes I did. It is said(don't know if it's true) that the physical world around us is just a manifestation of either the love or hate in ourselves. Really sounds convincing when you look around the world these days. They refer to this in Esoteric Agenda. WeTaRdED you should read up on some of Gregg Braden's work if you into all this stuff & yeah it is deep.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jul 11, 2008)

wow lol.

well you may not care about your life but normal people do. i don't know how you say "life" doesn't exist when you can see yourself and other creatures roaming the planet.

that is just straight up idiotic.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 11, 2008)

microdizzey? who are tlaking to?


----------



## Microdizzey (Jul 11, 2008)

talking to Dfunk.

manifest something, magic man!


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 11, 2008)

Don't worry I'm positive that was directed at me The Idiot.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 11, 2008)

You sound like a close - minded person. You don't understand what I'm saying. You are alive right so that makes this life? Wrong. It's whatever you want it to be. Someone told you this was life & death! You are just chosing to follow that belief - nothing wrong with that - they are decent words, but I just don't belief in them. I consider myself a form of energy physically manifested into a physical world & when the physical world ends for me my energy will then travel into the spiritual world of energy.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jul 11, 2008)

makes sense but i think life exists and death is just a phase.
but i don't think this is the only life we live. this is just the first life, the mortal life, that we live through before we can become immortal beings (after death).

i have a feeling we humans are going to be instructed about this stuff by our celestial friends soon. whether they be aliens or angels. 


there's a group of people really pushing to get congress to speak to the world about what they know about celestial beings and why they have been visiting us for some time. they say it's time for humanity to focus on a galactic unity with whoever is out there.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 11, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> You sound like a close - minded person. You don't understand what I'm saying. You are alive right so that makes this life? Wrong. It's whatever you want it to be. Someone told you this was life & death! You are just chosing to follow that belief - nothing wrong with that - they are decent words, but I just don't belief in them. I consider myself a form of energy physically manifested into a physical world & *when the physical world ends for me my energy will then travel into the spiritual world of energy.*


I have to agree with you here too.


I believe we all could be a part of "Gods" energy. I don't believe in any one religion, but I am semi spiritual. 

Mass is equal to energy!!!! They are one in the same except mass appears to take on a different form, as we perceive. 

Edit- HAHAHA Check this out.... Its pretty cool...http://youtube.com/watch?v=W9feXeL-3XA

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 11, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> makes sense but i think life exists and death is just a phase.
> but i don't think this is the only life we live. this is just the first life, the mortal life, that we live through before we can become immortal beings (after death).
> 
> i have a feeling we humans are going to be instructed about this stuff by our celestial friends soon. whether they be aliens or angels.
> ...


You don't believe in this, do you? YouTube - U.F.O DISCLOSURE PROJECT U.FO MEETING

Start watching at 3 mins. It really gets intriguing after 5 mins into the vid or so. I believe this is propaganda/lies, and this shows us how good our gov't is at lying to us. Don't believe that shyt, but to each their own. 

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Microdizzey (Jul 11, 2008)

it's fascinating, none the less.

i'm just trying to connect the dots. with all this talk about 2012 and the end of the world, makes it hard to believe that something crazy ISN'T going to happen. and by crazy i mean, something beyond anything we consider reality.

the events taking place within these years have been prophesied by many people. many ancient tablets and scriptures speak of a "change" in humanity coming.



i'm very curious about Planet X. i'd like to know if it's a hoax or not because it could be the very thing that answers our questions.


----------



## Bud Bundy 024 (Jul 11, 2008)

this movie might give you a little bit more to think about...
*Zeitgeist - The Movie*


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 11, 2008)

Bud Bundy 024 said:


> this movie might give you a little bit more to think about...
> *Zeitgeist - The Movie*


Zeitgeist definitely got me thinking. That was the first movie that 'opened my eyes', so to speak.

I'm glad the American people aren't stupid enough to believe this shit BBC NEWS | Americas | Third tower mystery 'solved'

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 11, 2008)

Watch The Matrix. Then watch it again & again. Analyze the truth in the movie cause there is plenty of it. Think of the movie as more of a modern reality show. There are literally thousands of movies giving us insight if you really watch them. The elite haven't been totally hiding this stuff it's out there you just have to decode it & watch the bullshit they throw out there. You can all really get sucked in to this in a year or so when they release the movie called 2012.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 11, 2008)

For the alien speculators check out the new X-Files movie. Comes out later this month. You know there bringing back Star Trek as well. These types of films are gonna start popping up all over.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 11, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> Watch The Matrix. Then watch it again & again. Analyze the truth in the movie cause there is plenty of it. Think of the movie as more of a modern reality show. There are literally thousands of movies giving us insight if you really watch them. The elite haven't been totally hiding this stuff it's out there you just have to decode it & watch the bullshit they throw out there. You can all really get sucked in to this in a year or so when they release the movie called 2012.


Ya dude, I know EXACTLY what you mean. Its exciting, but scary at the same time, because I see how things are applied. I can see most propaganda at work on the News stations and certain movies. There is information wars going on that people have no idea about. Most big corporations are trying to sell you something, and if they have enough money, they can advertise their product subtly by putting their product in a movie. The TV and movie world are what they want you to know and what they allow you to know(for the most part). The richest of the rich people own the Main Stream Media (MSM) and the TV shows, just think about that. We see and hear on TV, what THEY want you to see and hear.

One of the bigger lies that our media and gov't is telling us is about "global warming". The media and gov't doesn't tell us that the polar ice caps on mars are also melting and that temperature actually changes co2 levels and not the other way around..

Watch this, The Great Global Warming Swindle - Channel: UKUFO on LiveVideo.com So the next time you see on TV someone blabbing about "Global Warming", you will know the truth.

Edit- Or just look at this

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wN2yV7f16Mg
http://youtube.com/watch?v=EfH2FGv95_Y&feature=related Any pot smoker should watch these two links! Marijuana is GREAT, but the gov't says its illegal, but they have no problems giving you synthetic heroine (oxycottin). Learn the facts about pot, watch these two links 


RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 12, 2008)

Dfunk said:


> For the alien speculators check out the new X-Files movie. Comes out later this month. You know there bringing back Star Trek as well. These types of films are gonna start popping up all over.


get blowwwn and watch them over and over.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 12, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> i'm very curious about Planet X. i'd like to know if it's a hoax or not because it could be the very thing that answers our questions.


Brilliant!

Lets all see if we can find info on planet X, to see if its real or not. I'll start. 

Planets beyond Neptune - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*"Planet X disproved*

Harrington died in 1993, having never found Planet X.[19] That same year, Myles Standish used data from _Voyager 2'_s 1989 flyby of Neptune, which had revised the planet's total mass downward by 0.5 percent (an amount comparable to the mass of Mars),[23] to recalculate its gravitational effect on Uranus.[24] When the newly determined mass was used in the Jet Propulsion Laboratory Developmental Ephemeris (JPL DE), the supposed discrepancies in its orbit vanished.[1] Also, to date there are no discrepancies in the trajectories of any space probes (_Pioneer 10_, _Pioneer 11_, _Voyager 1_ and _Voyager 2_) that can be attributed to the gravitational pull of a large undiscovered object in the outer Solar System.[25] *Today the overwhelming consensus among astronomers is that Planet X, as Lowell defined it, does not exist."*


^^^Straight from Wikipedia.com ^^^ (people say wiki isn't infallible though because people can rewrite it.)


So what do you guys think? We need more sources? Let see if Planet X is real or not 


RON PAUL REVOLUTION



~PEACE~


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah man...The last couple of months I have really been opening my eyes to all this stuff. Stuff that I had no idea about before. Now everytime I see something I understand what it means more now and on a deeper level. All of this stuff is happening for a reason, I have also been having deja vu even more frequently now....its weird. All of this seems like it happened before to me, or like it was all meant to happen. I have so many things to say but I cant explain all of it in words right now.

The Matrix...of course it was just a movie and kind of an exaggeration, but we could really be living in something similar to that and we would never know. the Matrix opened my eyes to a lot of things too. I believe that if we do understand that all of this around us is not what it seems and the laws dont apply, than we can break the laws and things. This has been proved in the past with people moving things with their mind and a lot of supernatural things happening. There is SO MUCH proof of this, how we can change our mind and do supernatural things and everything....I have a feeling all of this stuff is going to start making sense in the next few years.


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 12, 2008)

It will. That is what is happening. Everything is changing & you are feeling this because you are as well. I think the answer to your question on how we can change our mind is actually very simple. Implementing the necessary actions to achieve this is much more difficult. My opinion on the matter is this - If we could clear our minds enough to focus & meditate, understand frequencies better, & a few other things you would be able to realize the potential of your mind.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 12, 2008)

Philly_Buddah said:


> Yeah man...The last couple of months I have really been opening my eyes to all this stuff. Stuff that I had no idea about before. Now everytime I see something I understand what it means more now and on a deeper level. All of this stuff is happening for a reason, I have also been having deja vu even more frequently now....its weird. All of this seems like it happened before to me, or like it was all meant to happen. I have so many things to say but I cant explain all of it in words right now.
> 
> The Matrix...of course it was just a movie and kind of an exaggeration, but we could really be living in something similar to that and we would never know. the Matrix opened my eyes to a lot of things too. I believe that if we do understand that all of this around us is not what it seems and the laws dont apply, than we can break the laws and things. This has been proved in the past with people moving things with their mind and a lot of supernatural things happening. There is SO MUCH proof of this, how we can change our mind and do supernatural things and everything....I have a feeling all of this stuff is going to start making sense in the next few years.


I hear ya bro. I feel like some kind of change is coming soon. I think there is going to be a political revolution if you ask me. Its time we change the people in our gov't. "Politicians are like diapers, they should be changed frequently or they start to stink."



Dfunk said:


> It will. That is what is happening. Everything is changing & you are feeling this because you are as well. I think the answer to your question on how we can change our mind is actually very simple. Implementing the necessary actions to achieve this is much more difficult. My opinion on the matter is this - If we could clear our minds enough to focus & meditate, understand frequencies better, & a few other things you would be able to realize the potential of your mind.


I think marijuana is the answer. I believe if everyone smoked pot than the Earth would be full of peace and love. 

Have you guys checked this out yet? Its a must watch for any MJ smoker. 

YouTube - Grow more pot! Part 1
YouTube - Grow more pot! Part 2

YouTube - RUN FROM THE CURE - The Rick Simpson Story (Part 1 of 7) (I'm not sure if hemp oil cures cancer, but I wouldn't doubt it. Marijuana was put on this earth for US to ENJOY, and its a natural remedy.) Watch all 7 of these vids if you want 

Grow more pot! Its a plant that the earth gave to US, the people of the world! Fuck the gov't that says we can't smoke pot, its not hurting anyone and it enlightens us.

RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## peacemane420 (Jul 16, 2008)

i really get freaked out bout the end of the world things. i dunno its jsut somethin that really gets to me. like that dumb war of the worlds movie even scared me! lol! i dont believe that 2012 will actually happen. but i always have dreams about it. in my dream its always me sitting on a hill watchin all these metors flyin towards earth from the right heading downward. then tidal waves countries away start coming.... and by then i force myself to wake up cuz it scares me too much. i just think its kindy freaky how in the bible it talks bout stars fallin from the sky and tidal waves like in my dream. i hate thinkin bout it!


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 17, 2008)

peacemane420 said:


> i really get freaked out bout the end of the world things. i dunno its jsut somethin that really gets to me. like that dumb war of the worlds movie even scared me! lol! i dont believe that 2012 will actually happen. but i always have dreams about it. in my dream its always me sitting on a hill watchin all these metors flyin towards earth from the right heading downward. then tidal waves countries away start coming.... and by then i force myself to wake up cuz it scares me too much. i just think its kindy freaky how in the bible it talks bout stars fallin from the sky and tidal waves like in my dream. i hate thinkin bout it!


Have you heard about HAARP? Pretty scary shyt! YouTube - HAARP

__________________________________________________________________________________

(Anyone interested in educational SPAM? Some "food for thought"... HAHA)

Who do you believe? 

The MainSream Media(MSM) and gov't. "The kids need the fluoride in the tap water" YouTube - Notebook: Bottled Water 

Or scientists and doctors? 
YouTube - Professional Perspectives: Fluoride in Tap Water
YouTube - Fluoride Poisoning
YouTube - Dangers of Fluoride

__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ______________________

YouTube - If You're an American you should see THIS! for real

YouTube - Alex Jones Predicts 911

YouTube - WTC 7 - Pull It By Larry Silverstein

YouTube - Here's something the government didn't want you to see

YouTube - FOX-5 Reports 9/11/01: WTC-7 Collapsed Before Actual Event

YouTube - 911 WTC Basement Explosions video and photographic proof


Richard Gage, AIA, Architect - "How The Towers Fell" - Complete 2 Hour Presentation | 911blogger.com

(Zeitgeist)
Zeitgeist - The Movie

(America; Freedom to Fascism)
America: Freedom to Fascism - Director's Authorized Version

(Ring of Power)
Ring of Power - Parts 1-5 - Sprword.com
Ring of Power - Parts 6-10 - Sprword.com


(The Money Masters) The Money Masters - Part 1 of 2
The Money Masters - Part 2 of 2

(Esoteric Agenda)
Esoteric Agenda - Sprword.com

(End Game)
ENDGAME- ALEX JONES - Blueprint for Global Enslavement

(The Great Global Warming Swindle)
The Great Global Warming Swindle - Channel: UKUFO on LiveVideo.com


About WW3....... After you educate yourself with these links you can clearly see that the media and gov't are sleeping together. You should also be aware that the media is trying to make us hate Iran (just like Iraq) by telling us all this BS propaganda. The MSM is owned by Zionist Jews and hence the wars in the middle east because of difference in religion and corrupt politics. 

Anyone else following?

*The REVOLUTION has begun!

*RON PAUL REOVLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Microdizzey (Jul 17, 2008)

here are some passages/prophecies in the Bible that caught my interest. they all relate to the End Times.



"But when ye shall hear of wars and commotions, be not terrified: for these things must first come to pass; but the end is not by and by. Then said he unto them, Nation shall rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom:" Luke 21:9-10.

*you will hear of wars, do not fear. the wars will not destroy the world. nations will rise against each other. (i think this is talking about countries fighting against each other in an attempt to form the 4 Unions, EU/NAU/AsnU/AfrU)*


"And there shall be ... upon the earth distress of nations, with perplexity; ... Men's hearts failing them for fear, and for looking after those things which are coming on the earth." Luke 21:25, 26.

*all around us the world is manifesting intense activity. there is a feeling of apprehension among all people; they are looking for some great event, but know not what it is to be. the nations are filled with anxiety, and there is a spirit of unrest and tumult on every hand.*


"But thou, O Daniel, shut up the words, and seal the book, even to the time of the end: many shall run to and fro, and knowledge shall be increased." Daniel 12:4

*at the time of the end, many will run too and fro through the scriptures, comparing text with text, and understand these prophecies.*


"Many will be purified, made spotless and refined, but the wicked will continue to be wicked. None of the wicked will understand, but those who are wise will understand" Daniel 12:10

*the wise or "awakened" will understand why corruption is occurring, while sinful and blind and brainwashed people will not understand.*


"There was a great earthquake; and the sun became black as sackcloth of hair, and the moon become as blood." Revelation 6:12

*an earthquake will cause smoke to rise in the atmosphere, meaning a super volcano might erupt, causing smoke and ash to darken the worlds view of the sun and moon. something is going to cover our view from the sun/moon.
*

"Behold, the hire of the laborers who have reaped down your fields, which is of you kept back by fraud, crieth: and the cries of them which have reaped are entered into the ears of the Lord of sabbath." "Be ... patient; ... for the coming of the Lord draweth nigh." James 5:4, 8.

*trouble between capital and labor is predicted for the last days. if you watch the news at all, you will understand that this is happening RIGHT NOW. America is going downhill fast, as well as other countries.
*

"For then shall be great tribulation, such as was not since the beginning of the world." Matthew 24:21. "...they shall lay their hands on you, and persecute you, delivering you up to the synagogues, and into prisons, being brought before kings and rulers for my name's sake... And ye shall be betrayed both by parents, and brethren, and kinsfolks, and friends; and some of you shall they cause to be put to death." Luke 21:12,16
*
this passage reminds me of the Truth Seekers (people who know about the Elites and their intentions) and how the blind public hates them for their views. the harassment that Truth Seekers get from the public is... almost unreal. people get so angry about it, they would love to see Truth Seekers thrown in prison.*


"In the last days ... men shall be lovers of their own selves, ... Without natural affection, ... incontinent, ... despisers of those that are good, ... Having a form of godliness, but denying the power thereof." 2 Timothy 3:1-5.
*
l**overs of their own selves? SOUNDS LIKE REALITY SHOWS.*  
*the current immoral generation is obsessed with sex and filth. an epidemic of pornography, crime, drugs, and moral degeneracy is threatening to overwhelm us.*


"And great earthquakes shall be in divers places, and famines, and pestilences." Luke 21:11.
*
large natural disasters will occur around the world and cause famine and pestilence (infectious disease **that can cause an epidemic or even a pandemic).*


"Knowing this first, that there shall come in the last days scoffers, walking after their own lusts, And saying, Where is the promise of his coming? for since the fathers fell asleep, all things continue as they were from the beginning of the creation." 2 Peter 3:3-4

*men laughed to scorn his words of warning.*
*people will be so deep into their obsessed lives, that they will not believe the end is near, or will ever come.*


"But though this is a day of trouble and distress to the wicked, the righteous will be able to say, "Lo, this is our God;" "we have waited for him, we will be glad and rejoice in his salvation." The truth will be their shield and buckler. God will be their refuge, and under his wings shall they trust. Says the psalmist: "Because thou hast made the Lord, who is my refuge, even the Most High, thy habitation, there shall no evil befall thee, neither shall any plague come nigh thy dwelling. For He shall give his angels charge over thee, to keep thee in all thy ways." Isaiah 25:9, Psalm 91:9-11

*believers will be blessed when he returns. i think this speaks of the "Awakening" or "Shift in Consciousness" or "The Great Change". believers will be protected against any dangers when he returns.*


"This know also, that in the last days perilous times shall come. For men shall be lovers of their own selves, covetous, boasters, proud, blasphemers, disobedient to parents, unthankful, unholy, Without natural affection, trucebreakers, false accusers, incontinent, fierce, despisers of those that are good, Traitors, heady, highminded, lovers of pleasures more than lovers of God; Having a form of godliness, but denying the power thereof: from such turn away." 2 Timothy 3:1-5
*
again, people will become obsessed with themselves (already happening). they will consider themselves godlike and deny that God himself exists.*


"The fourth beast shall be the fourth kingdom upon the earth." Daniel 7:23. 

*four beasts (nations) will rise.*
*what are these four nations? *_*Europian Union, African Union, Asian Union, *__*North American Union*__*. *_*if you watch the news, you will notice how they address Europe as the European Union now. i believe the same goes for Asia.*




_&#8220;[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Near the Day of Purification, there will be cobwebs spun back in forth in the sky.&#8221;[/FONT]_
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*this is a Hopi Indian prophecy. (not in the Bible, obviously) 
*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*sounds like it's speaking of Chemtrails.*
[/FONT]


"The generation that saw Israel become a nation again would not pass away until all things were fulfilled."

*another passage, not exact, unsure which Bible verse. the generation that saw Israel become a nation will not die until prophecies are fulfilled.*
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 17, 2008)

Interesting and enlightening post Microdizzey. 



The Great Global Warming Swindle - Channel: UKUFO on LiveVideo.com

YouTube - HAARP

Pretty wild... I wonder what they could do with the HAARP project. I bet they could use HAARP and blame it on something else. I don't want them having the ability to change our weather, what ever happened to nature being beautiful in its natural state? Our universe was built for US! We were not built for the universe. Let us be natural, the way the universe was intended. 

*The REVOLUTION has begun!

*RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## Microdizzey (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks We 

all the plans of the Elites and the way society is today, really puts these prophecies into perspective.


----------



## We TaRdED (Jul 18, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> thanks We
> 
> all the plans of the Elites and the way society is today, really puts these prophecies into perspective.


For sure. A lot of things get put into perspective, if you ask me. 

The more you know, the more you look at the universe with different eyes and ears- discernment becomes mundane

*The REVOLUTION has begun!

*RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## CitrusOGKUsh420 (Jul 28, 2008)

little tommy is right.. it depends on how far you do want to follow the rabbit hole..but trust me the hole is very very deep.


----------



## twostarhotel (Jul 28, 2008)

im hearing latley alot about planet x's return back into our system that it will be the second sun that ancient prophecies talk about it comes around every 3600 years and is called nibiru check it out, it will be the sun that will rise from the west, this could be answer for alot of random questions, but its crazy how many things are predicted for this time period, somthing beyond our control is gonna happen, but it will be more cosmic then anything this planet is also rumord to be the planet that "the gods" will return from. im thinking i just leave now into the wild style and travel the world like ive always been wanting to do, just free of any system, grow herb be happy somwhere
hahaha shit alot to think about when people are saying civilization as we know it will end and progress into somthing new. has anyone heard of the hollow earth theory?


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Jul 30, 2008)

Supposedly us in the northern hemisphere are supposed to be able to see Nibiru by the end of 2011. They say that in antarctica and the south pole they can already see it right now. I dont know if thats true of not. All this 2012 stuff is really weird if you think about it. I dont know if anythings going to happen or not but I do feel like I am thinking differently now and things around me are changing somehow, its hard to explain. I guess at this point I would be more surprised if something DIDNT happen in 2012 than if it did. We'll see what happens, hopefully it will be something good.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jul 30, 2008)

exactly Philly. so many people are feeling the same way as you. they feel like something is different and changing on a global scale.


here's how i see it. the world is going to shit really fast. corruption defeats everything and immoral behavior thrives in almost every human. it's going to take something biblical to change the way our world is going.


----------



## twostarhotel (Jul 30, 2008)

i dont think corruption will win though actually i feel by that time the will already be a different place, and i think or hope that people will be there for each, hopefully well finally learn as a species to love


----------



## Dfunk (Jul 30, 2008)

If we don't our species will fail.


----------



## We TaRdED (Aug 2, 2008)

(Anyone interested in educational SPAM? Some "food for thought"... HAHA)

Who do you believe? 

The MainSream Media(MSM) and gov't. "The kids need the fluoride in the tap water" YouTube - Notebook: Bottled Water 

Or scientists and doctors? 
YouTube - Professional Perspectives: Fluoride in Tap Water
YouTube - Fluoride Poisoning
YouTube - Dangers of Fluoride

__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ______________________

YouTube - If You're an American you should see THIS! for real

YouTube - Alex Jones Predicts 911

YouTube - WTC 7 - Pull It By Larry Silverstein

YouTube - Here's something the government didn't want you to see

YouTube - FOX-5 Reports 9/11/01: WTC-7 Collapsed Before Actual Event

YouTube - 911 WTC Basement Explosions video and photographic proof


Richard Gage, AIA, Architect - "How The Towers Fell" - Complete 2 Hour Presentation | 911blogger.com

(Zeitgeist)
Zeitgeist - The Movie

(America; Freedom to Fascism)
America: Freedom to Fascism - Director's Authorized Version

(Ring of Power)
Ring of Power - Parts 1-5 - Sprword.com
Ring of Power - Parts 6-10 - Sprword.com


(The Money Masters) The Money Masters - Part 1 of 2
The Money Masters - Part 2 of 2

(Esoteric Agenda)
Esoteric Agenda - Sprword.com

(End Game)
ENDGAME- ALEX JONES - Blueprint for Global Enslavement

(The Great Global Warming Swindle)
The Great Global Warming Swindle - Channel: UKUFO on LiveVideo.com

After you educate yourself with these links you can clearly see that the media and gov't are sleeping together. You should also be aware that the media is trying to make us hate Iran (just like Iraq) by telling us all this BS propaganda. The MSM is owned by Zionist Jews and hence the wars in the middle east because of difference in religion and corrupt politics. 

Anyone else following?

*The REVOLUTION has begun!

*RON PAUL REOVLUTION

~PEACE~


----------

